# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Малые литературные жанры > Конкурсы, игры, загадки >  Застольные игры и развлечения

## Уралочка

Подскажите, как и чем можно развлечь тех, кто не любит танцевать и постоянно сидит за столом.:confused:

----------


## AlexVRN

*уралочка*, лично я не люблю плясать и в конкурсах не участвую, пока не вытащат. Хватай за руку и тащи, кто понравится. В таком случае упираться- себе дороже. Главное все на хи-хи свести.  :Aga:

----------


## Евгений555

*уралочка*,
 тема на самом деле оч интересная......люди везде разные , иногда приходится работать только словом , без всяких конкурсов... с удовольствием поделюсь с Вами опытом....ну и Ваши предложения послушал бы... здесь я нечасто...много работы можно общаться  почтой !!!  С Наступающим Всех !!!!!  Удачи !!! ))))

----------


## Askolda

Для тех у кого коллектив постоянно пополняется или заменяется представляю игру апельсин!
На новый год то, что нужно. Почему апельсин, потому что оранжевый, приметный и всегда желанный.
Все сидят за столом, поэтому эта игра знакомства и считается застольной, ведущий даёт мандарин или апельсин и просит назвать свое имя, так продолжается пока апельсин не возвращается ведущему. Потом ведущий задает вопрос, а теперь назовите по имени своего соседа справа и слева.
Сколько провожу этот конкурс всегда весело вставать не надо, а главное интересно, когда начальство забывает имена своих подчиненных)):biggrin:

----------

vads (23.11.2021)

----------


## AlexVRN

> Для тех у кого коллектив постоянно пополняется или заменяется


Живут же некоторые... 
А если у меня каждый год одни и теже рожи, слева и справа... и апельсин отдавать совсем не хочется?

----------


## optimistka17

Значит надо быстренько апельсин очистить и съесть...

----------


## ИНВ

ПРИ ПОМОЩИ ПЕСНИ
Каждому из присутствующих гостей предлагается вспомнить и записать по несколько строк из шести наиболее любимых песен. После того, как гости выполнят условие, им предлагается ключ к разгадке:
1. Первая песня - ощущения после первого поцелуя.
2. Вторая - воспоминания после первой брачной ночи.
3. Третья - напоминание о медовом месяце.
4. Четвертая - через год после свадьбы.
5. Пятая - о чем я думаю сегодня, когда сегодня с тобою мы вдвоем.
6. Шестая - наутро после золотой свадьбы.
КТО САМЫЙ ЛОВКИЙ?
Расставьте фигурки на полу. Все ходят по кругу под музыку за ведущим и по свистку или как прекратилась музыка должны схватить фигурку. Кому не досталось, тот выходит из игры. Количество фигурок уменьшается каждый раз на одну.
ДОСТАНЬ ЯБЛОКО
Для игры необходим большой таз с водой. В таз бросают несколько яблок, а затем игрок встает на колени перед тазом, держа руки за спиной, и пытается зубами поймать яблоко и достать его из воды.
ОТКУСИ ЯБЛОКО
Яблоко привязывают за черенок и подвешивают. Участники подходят к яблоку по одному и пробуют откусить его, держа руки за спиной. А сделать это трудно.
СОРЕВНОВАНИЕ ТЕЛЕФОНИСТОВ
Две группы играющих 10-12 человек рассаживаются двумя параллельными рядами. Руководитель подбирает труднопроизносимую скороговорку и сообщает ее (по секрету) первому в каждой команде. По сигналу руководителя первые в ряду начинают передавать ее на ухо второму, второй-третьему и так до последнего. Последний, получив "телефонограмму", должен встать и громко и внятно произнести скороговорку. Выигрывает та команда, которая быстрее передаст скороговорку по цепи и представитель которой точнее и лучше ее произнесет.
Скороговорки
- Расскажи мне про покупку.- Про какую про покупку? Про покупку, про покупку, про покупочку свою;
- Сорок сорок съели сырок с красивою красною коркой, сорок сорок в короткий срок слетелись и сели под горкой;
- Променяла Прасковья караси на три пары чистокровных поросят, пробежали поросята по росе, простудились поросята, да не все;
- Рапортовал, да не дорапортовал, а стал дорапортавывать-зарапортовался;
- Наш чеботарь всем чеботарям чеботарь, никому нашего чеботаря не перечеботарить.
ИСПОРЧЕННЫЙ ТЕЛЕФОН
Все садятся в рядок. Левый крайний шепчет что-то своему соседу на ухо, тот дольше. Правый крайний говорит вслух то, что до него дошло. Тот, кто начинал, сообщает, что именно хотел передать он. Порой искажения бывают очень забавными. После каждого "звонка" надо пересаживаться, чтобы все смогли побывать на концах "провода"
НАЙДИ МЕСТО
В ряд ставят стулья, сиденьями поочередно в разные стороны. Водящий берет длинную палку и начинает обходить сидящих на стульях. Если около кого-то он стукнет палкой об пол, этот играющий должен встать со стула и пойти следом за водящим. Так водящий ходит вокруг стульев, стучит то тут, то там, и вот за ним следует целая свита. Водящий начинает удаляться от стульев, ходит кругами, змейкой; остальные повторяют все за ним. Вдруг, в неожиданный для всех момент, Водящий дважды стучит по полу. Это сигнал к тому, чтобы все немедленно заняли свои места. А это теперь не так-то просто, поскольку стулья смотрят в разные стороны. Сам водящий старается занять место одним из первых. Теперь водит тот, кому не досталось места.
ЛУЧШИЙ ШОФЕР
К двум машинкам привязываем длинные нитки, а на их концах карандаши; игроки начинают наматывать нитки на карандаши. Побеждает тот, кто быстрее смотает всю нитку.
МАТРЕШКИ
На стуле лежат два сарафана и две косынки. Кто быстрее наденет сарафан и повяжет косынку, тот победитель.
БЫСТРЫЕ ВОДОНОСЫ
Участвуют два человека. На двух стульях стоит миска с водой и лежит по одной ложке. В нескольких шагах стоит еще два стула, а на них пустой стакан. Кто первый заполнит пустой стакан, тот - победил.
ВЕРЕВОЧКА
Два стула ставятся спинками друг к другу, под ними продергивается веревочка. По команде ведущего два участника ходят вокруг своих стульев. По команде садятся на свой стул и выдергивают из-под него веревочку. Игра проводится до трех раз. Кто побеждает дважды - получает приз.
ВОПРОС СОСЕДУ
Все садятся в круг, ведущий -в центре. Он подходит к любому игроку и задает вопрос, например: "Как тебя зовут?", "Где ты живешь?" и т.д. Но отвечать должен не тот, кого спрашивают, а его сосед слева. Если ответит тот, кого ведущий спрашивал, он должен отдать фант. После игры фанты разыгрывают.
ХОЗЯЮШКИ
Две куклы лежат в кроватках. Два участника игры должны разбудить кукол, сделать с ними зарядку, умыть, почистить им зубы, причесать, убрать постель, одеть, накормить, погулять с куклой, поиграть с ней, вымыть ей руки, накормить, умыть, раздеть, положить в постель и спеть колыбельную песенку. Побеждает тот, у кого это быстрее и лучше получится.
НА БОЛОТЕ
Двум участникам дают по два листа бумаги. Они должны пройти через "болото" по "кочкам" - листам бумаги. Нужно положить лист на пол, стать на него двумя ногами, а другой лист положить впереди себя. Переступить на другой лист, обернуться, взять снова первый лист и положить впереди себя. И так, кто первый пройдет через комнату и вернется назад.
РАЗДАВИТЬ ШАРИК СОПЕРНИКА
Двум человекам дается по одному надувному шарику, который они привязывают к левой ноге. Правой же ногой надо раздавить шарик соперника.
РАЗЫГРЫВАНИЕ ПРИЗА НА СЧЕТ ТРИ
Два участника стоят друг против друга - перед ними на стуле лежит приз. Ведущий считает: раз, два, три...ста, раз, два, три....надцать, раз, два, три...дцать и т.д. Побеждает тот, кто окажется внимательней и первым возьмет приз, когда ведущий скажет - три.
КЕГЛЯ
Играющий становится перед стулом с кеглей, идет 8-10 шагов вперед, останавливается. Затем ему завязывают глаза, предлагают повернуться вокруг себя один - два раза, пройти обратно то же количество шагов обратно к стулу и, подняв руку, сверху опустить ее на кеглю. Выполнивший задание получает приз.
КАРТОШКА В ЛОЖКЕ
Надо пробежать определенное расстояние, держа в вытянутой руке ложку с большой картофелиной. Бегут по очереди. Время бега засекают по часам. Если картофелина упала, ее кладут обратно и продолжают бег. Бежать без картофелины нельзя! Побеждает показавший лучшее время. Еще увлекательнее состязание команд.
НЕ ХУЖЕ КЕНГУРУ
Нужно пробежать, а вернее - пропрыгать определенное расстояние, зажав между коленями теннисный мяч или спичечный коробок. Время засекают по часам. Если мяч или коробок падает на землю, бегун поднимает его, снова зажимает коленями и продолжает бег. Побеждает показавший лучшее время.
ЗОЛУШКА
Смешайте на столе кучку из гороха, фасоли, чечевицы, сушеной рябины, калины - что найдется под рукой: 3-4 разных вида, не больше. Надо разобрать все на однородные кучки - с завязанными глазами. Побеждает тот, кто за определенное время (его устанавливают заранее) разберет большее число зерен и ягод. Если что-то попадет не в ту кучку, из нее вынимают два зерна или ягоды - как штраф.
СМОТАЙТЕ ШНУР
На середине шнура завязывают узелок, а к концам прикрепляют по простому карандашу. Нужно намотать свою часть шнура на карандаш. Кто быстрее дойдет до узелка - победитель. Вместо шнура можно взять толстую нитку.
СЛОН
Хозяйка предлагает по листу бумаги командам, на котором коллективно рисуется слон, с закрытыми глазами: один рисует тело, другой закрывает глаза и рисует голову, третий ноги и т.д. Кто быстрее и похожее нарисует - получает очередное очко.
ЗОМБИ
Выходят по двое от каждой команды и становятся рядом: рука об руку. По парам соприкасающиеся руки связывают, а свободными руками, то есть один из участников левой, а другой правой рукой должны завернуть приготовленный заранее сверток, обвязать его тесемкой и завязать на бантик. Чья пара вперед - получает очко.

Улыбчивый, как...
Аккуратный, как...
Влюбчивый, как...
Смелый, как...
Красивый, как...
Затем называются представители фауны, выбранные женой. Итак, "Ваша Жена":
В транспорте как...
С родственниками как...
С коллегами по работе как...
В магазине как...
У себя дома как...
В кафе или ресторане как...
С начальником как...
В дружеской компании как...
В постели как...
В кабинете у врача как...
ПРИ ПОМОЩИ ПЕСНИ
Каждому из присутствующих гостей предлагается вспомнить и записать по несколько строк из шести наиболее любимых песен. После того, как гости выполнят условие, им предлагается ключ к разгадке:
1. Первая песня - ощущения после первого поцелуя.
2. Вторая - воспоминания после первой брачной ночи.
3. Третья - напоминание о медовом месяце.
4. Четвертая - через год после свадьбы.
5. Пятая - о чем я думаю сегодня, когда сегодня с тобою мы вдвоем.
6. Шестая - наутро после золотой свадьбы.
ИСПОВЕДЬ
В руках у хозяина дома два комплекта карточек двух цветов; на карточках темного цвета написаны вопросы, на карточках светлого - ответы. Гостям предлагается выбрать для себя вопрос, прочесть его, затем выбрать для себя карточку с ответом и тоже вслух прочесть всем присутствующим. Смысл игры заключается в том, что к любому вопросу подходит любой ответ, важно лишь чтобы количество вопросов совпадало с количеством ответов.
Примерные вопросы для карточек.
1. Изводит ли вас ревностью любимый человек?
2. Когда вам приходится улыбаться вынужденно?
3. Говорите ли вы начальнику комплименты?
4. Боитесь ли вы тюрьмы?
5. Часто ли вы выставляете на стол вино?
6. Как часто выясняете отношения кулаками?
7. Уважаете ли спиртные напитки?
8. Бываете ли в восторге от эротики?
9. Вспоминаете ли вы о ранее любивших вас?
10. Мечтаете ли выиграть автомобиль?
11. Как часто наступаете на ноги другим?
12. Как часто ссоритесь с друзьями?
13. Ревнуете ли свою вторую половину?
14. Бывает ли ваш характер несносным для других?
15. Любите ли вы наслаждаться едой?
16. Нравится ли вам валять дурака?
17. Как часто вспоминаете любимого человека?
18. Тратите ли вы свои честно заработанные деньги по пустякам?
19. Хочется ли вам уехать в Америку?
20. Укрываете ли вы от семьи свои левые заработки?
21. Употребляете ли в разговоре нецензурные слова?
22. Верите ли в любовь с первого взгляда?
23. Испытываете ли усталость от работы?
24. Критикуете ли наше правительство?
25. Способны ли вы на благородные поступки?
26. В меру ли вы терпеливы и воспитаны?
Примерные ответы.
1. Не было и не будет.
2. Об этом поговорим без свидетелей.
3. Стыдно задавать такие вопросы, зная мой характер.
4. Это самое приятное для меня.
5. Только при плохом настроении.
6. Конечно, и не раз.
7. Бывает, но только ночью.
8. Каждый день, и не по разу.
9. Всякий раз, когда ложусь в кровать.
10. Приходилось страдать от этого.
11. Только спросонья и в тапочках.
12. Исключительно в ресторане.
13. И под пыткой не скажу.
14. Это мое хобби.
15. Один раз в день позволяю себе это удовольствие.
16. Было однажды.
17. Когда в доме гости.
18. Конечно, иначе неинтересно было бы жить.
19. Не без этого.
20. Это моя тайна, не хочу, чтобы об этом знали другие.
21. Если рядом нет второй половины.
22. Когда выгоняют из дома.
23. Эта тема мне неприятна.
24. Когда не видят мои близкие.
25. Ночью под одеялом.
26. Только в мыслях.
КТО ЭТО?
Возьмите каждый по листку бумаги и нарисуйте сверху голову - человека, животного, птицы. Загните лист так, чтобы нарисованного не было видно - только кончик шеи. И передайте рисунок соседу. У каждого участника игры оказался новый лист с изображением, которого он не видел. Все рисуют верхнюю часть туловища, снова "прячут" рисунок и передают соседу, чтоб на новом полученном листке дорисовать конечности. А теперь разверните все рисунки и посмотрите, какие на них изображены существа.
КТО САМЫЙ ЛОВКИЙ?
Расставьте фигурки на полу. Все ходят по кругу под музыку за ведущим и по свистку или как прекратилась музыка должны схватить фигурку. Кому не досталось, тот выходит из игры. Количество фигурок уменьшается каждый раз на одну.
ПОЖАРНЫЕ
Выверните рукава двух курток и повесьте их на спинки стульев. Стулья поставьте на расстоянии одного метра спинками друг к другу. Под стульями положите веревочку длиной два метра. Оба участника стоят у своих стульев. По сигналу они должны взять куртки, вывернуть рукава, надеть, застегнуть все пуговицы. Потом обежать вокруг стула соперника, сесть на свой стул и дернуть за веревочку.
ДОСТАНЬ ЯБЛОКО
Для игры необходим большой таз с водой. В таз бросают несколько яблок, а затем игрок встает на колени перед тазом, держа руки за спиной, и пытается зубами поймать яблоко и достать его из воды.
ОТКУСИ ЯБЛОКО
Яблоко привязывают за черенок и подвешивают. Участники подходят к яблоку по одному и пробуют откусить его, держа руки за спиной. А сделать это трудно.
СОРЕВНОВАНИЕ ТЕЛЕФОНИСТОВ
Две группы играющих 10-12 человек рассаживаются двумя параллельными рядами. Руководитель подбирает труднопроизносимую скороговорку и сообщает ее (по секрету) первому в каждой команде. По сигналу руководителя первые в ряду начинают передавать ее на ухо второму, второй-третьему и так до последнего. Последний, получив "телефонограмму", должен встать и громко и внятно произнести скороговорку. Выигрывает та команда, которая быстрее передаст скороговорку по цепи и представитель которой точнее и лучше ее произнесет.
Скороговорки
- Расскажи мне про покупку.- Про какую про покупку? Про покупку, про покупку, про покупочку свою;
- Сорок сорок съели сырок с красивою красною коркой, сорок сорок в короткий срок слетелись и сели под горкой;
- Променяла Прасковья караси на три пары чистокровных поросят, пробежали поросята по росе, простудились поросята, да не все;
- Рапортовал, да не дорапортовал, а стал дорапортавывать-зарапортовался;
- Наш чеботарь всем чеботарям чеботарь, никому нашего чеботаря не перечеботарить.
ИСПОРЧЕННЫЙ ТЕЛЕФОН
Все садятся в рядок. Левый крайний шепчет что-то своему соседу на ухо, тот дольше. Правый крайний говорит вслух то, что до него дошло. Тот, кто начинал, сообщает, что именно хотел передать он. Порой искажения бывают очень забавными. После каждого "звонка" надо пересаживаться, чтобы все смогли побывать на концах "провода"
НАЙДИ МЕСТО
В ряд ставят стулья, сиденьями поочередно в разные стороны. Водящий берет длинную палку и начинает обходить сидящих на стульях. Если около кого-то он стукнет палкой об пол, этот играющий должен встать со стула и пойти следом за водящим. Так водящий ходит вокруг стульев, стучит то тут, то там, и вот за ним следует целая свита. Водящий начинает удаляться от стульев, ходит кругами, змейкой; остальные повторяют все за ним. Вдруг, в неожиданный для всех момент, Водящий дважды стучит по полу. Это сигнал к тому, чтобы все немедленно заняли свои места. А это теперь не так-то просто, поскольку стулья смотрят в разные стороны. Сам водящий старается занять место одним из первых. Теперь водит тот, кому не досталось места.
ЛУЧШИЙ ШОФЕР
К двум машинкам привязываем длинные нитки, а на их концах карандаши; игроки начинают наматывать нитки на карандаши. Побеждает тот, кто быстрее смотает всю нитку.
МАТРЕШКИ
На стуле лежат два сарафана и две косынки. Кто быстрее наденет сарафан и повяжет косынку, тот победитель.
БЫСТРЫЕ ВОДОНОСЫ
Участвуют два человека. На двух стульях стоит миска с водой и лежит по одной ложке. В нескольких шагах стоит еще два стула, а на них пустой стакан. Кто первый заполнит пустой стакан, тот - победил.
ВЕРЕВОЧКА
Два стула ставятся спинками друг к другу, под ними продергивается веревочка. По команде ведущего два участника ходят вокруг своих стульев. По команде садятся на свой стул и выдергивают из-под него веревочку. Игра проводится до трех раз. Кто побеждает дважды - получает приз.
ВОПРОС СОСЕДУ
Все садятся в круг, ведущий -в центре. Он подходит к любому игроку и задает вопрос, например: "Как тебя зовут?", "Где ты живешь?" и т.д. Но отвечать должен не тот, кого спрашивают, а его сосед слева. Если ответит тот, кого ведущий спрашивал, он должен отдать фант. После игры фанты разыгрывают.
ХОЗЯЮШКИ
Две куклы лежат в кроватках. Два участника игры должны разбудить кукол, сделать с ними зарядку, умыть, почистить им зубы, причесать, убрать постель, одеть, накормить, погулять с куклой, поиграть с ней, вымыть ей руки, накормить, умыть, раздеть, положить в постель и спеть колыбельную песенку. Побеждает тот, у кого это быстрее и лучше получится.
НА БОЛОТЕ
Двум участникам дают по два листа бумаги. Они должны пройти через "болото" по "кочкам" - листам бумаги. Нужно положить лист на пол, стать на него двумя ногами, а другой лист положить впереди себя. Переступить на другой лист, обернуться, взять снова первый лист и положить впереди себя. И так, кто первый пройдет через комнату и вернется назад.
РАЗДАВИТЬ ШАРИК СОПЕРНИКА
Двум человекам дается по одному надувному шарику, который они привязывают к левой ноге. Правой же ногой надо раздавить шарик соперника.
РАЗЫГРЫВАНИЕ ПРИЗА НА СЧЕТ ТРИ
Два участника стоят друг против друга - перед ними на стуле лежит приз. Ведущий считает: раз, два, три...ста, раз, два, три....надцать, раз, два, три...дцать и т.д. Побеждает тот, кто окажется внимательней и первым возьмет приз, когда ведущий скажет - три.
КЕГЛЯ
Играющий становится перед стулом с кеглей, идет 8-10 шагов вперед, останавливается. Затем ему завязывают глаза, предлагают повернуться вокруг себя один - два раза, пройти обратно то же количество шагов обратно к стулу и, подняв руку, сверху опустить ее на кеглю. Выполнивший задание получает приз.
КАРТОШКА В ЛОЖКЕ
Надо пробежать определенное расстояние, держа в вытянутой руке ложку с большой картофелиной. Бегут по очереди. Время бега засекают по часам. Если картофелина упала, ее кладут обратно и продолжают бег. Бежать без картофелины нельзя! Побеждает показавший лучшее время. Еще увлекательнее состязание команд.
НЕ ХУЖЕ КЕНГУРУ
Нужно пробежать, а вернее - пропрыгать определенное расстояние, зажав между коленями теннисный мяч или спичечный коробок. Время засекают по часам. Если мяч или коробок падает на землю, бегун поднимает его, снова зажимает коленями и продолжает бег. Побеждает показавший лучшее время.
ЗОЛУШКА
Смешайте на столе кучку из гороха, фасоли, чечевицы, сушеной рябины, калины - что найдется под рукой: 3-4 разных вида, не больше. Надо разобрать все на однородные кучки - с завязанными глазами. Побеждает тот, кто за определенное время (его устанавливают заранее) разберет большее число зерен и ягод. Если что-то попадет не в ту кучку, из нее вынимают два зерна или ягоды - как штраф.
СМОТАЙТЕ ШНУР
На середине шнура завязывают узелок, а к концам прикрепляют по простому карандашу. Нужно намотать свою часть шнура на карандаш. Кто быстрее дойдет до узелка - победитель. Вместо шнура можно взять толстую нитку.
ЗОМБИ
Выходят по двое от каждой команды и становятся рядом: рука об руку. По парам соприкасающиеся руки связывают, а свободными руками, то есть один из участников левой, а другой правой рукой должны завернуть приготовленный заранее сверток, обвязать его тесемкой и завязать на бантик. Чья пара вперед - получает очко.
:tongue: :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## свадьба

ИНв

А не попробовать ли, что нибудь своё или по крайней мере, поновее материальчик написать? А то как то старьём по пахивает!:biggrin:

----------


## valensia13

Можете вы посоветовать игру за столом для старенького контингента 70 летних?lavin1@mail.ru

----------


## LILY2709

> Можете вы посоветовать игру за столом для старенького контингента 70 летних?


Игра  называется "Золотая рыбка" Играют с удовольствием  все категории..
Делаете из картона веселеньких,  разноцветных рыбок. И только у одной рыбки одна сторона цветная, а другая золотая. Золотую сторону естественно прячите. У рта каждой рыбки прикреплена канцелярская металлическая скрепка. Игрокам даете маленькую самодельную удочку на конце лески которой прикреплен маленький магнит.  Кому посчастливится подцепить на удочку золотую рыбку тот получает приз, а кому нет, тот исполняет желание присутствующих гостей( песню спеть, анекдот рассказать и т. д. зависит от вашей фантазии) .  Эту игру я проводила в подобной компании прошла с успехом, чего и вам желаю...

----------


## Ильич

> Можете вы посоветовать игру за столом для старенького контингента 70 летних?


За столом хорошо идет ностальгическая игра вспоминалка.. Что раньше можно было купить на  1 копейку, 2, 3 ....и так до знаменитых 3-62 и 4-12 ( это водка) и далее.. старики балдеют вспоминая то время....

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*ИНВ*,
Конечно клавиши контрол инс - шифт инс хороши для копирования.... И можно поместить многа инфы с другого ресурса.. Но может что то от себя?

----------


## DJ Leshkin

Хм... не все игры здесь видел. Попробую написать то, что делается на пример на днях рождения (где не так много людей). Последниий раз прекрасно прошли ниже приведённые игры на дне рождения. Контингент был от 22 до 60 лет. 50 человек гостей. Думаю подойдёт и для свадеб.:

Играет любое количество участников. Все участники игры, если это свободная площадка, образуют большой круг. В центре - водящий с платочком в руках. Он кидает платочек вверх, пока он летит до земли все громко смеются, платочек на земле - все утихают. Только платочек коснулся земли, вот здесь-то и начинается смех, и с самых смешливых берем фант - это песня, стих и т.д

ПОРВИ ГАЗЕТУ
Одной рукой правой или левой все равно - разорвать газету на мелкие куски, рука при этом вытянута вперед, свободной рукой помогать нельзя. Кто мельче выполнит работу.


Когда у вас собрались не менее 5-10 гостей ( возраст значения не имеет), предложите им эту игру. Возьмите детскую книжку со сказкой (чем проще - тем лучше, идеально подходят - "Курочка Ряба", "Колобок", "Репка", "Теремок" и т.д). Выберите ведущего (он будет чтецом). Из книжки на отдельные листочки выпишите всех героев сказки, включая, если позволяет количество человек, деревья, пеньки, речку, вёдра и т.д. Все гости тянут бумажки с ролями. Ведущий начинает читать сказку, и все герои "оживают"….

----------


## Dium

*DJ Leshkin*, просто эти игры описаны в детском разделе, кроме газеты :smile: а так играм сто лет в обед!!! ну ничего страшного-это твое первое сообщение! Вливайся к нам! и читай, чтобы не повторяться!!! :Ok:

----------


## Мемфивосфей

У нас хорошо проходит игра «Страшная шутка» Обычно 8-9 участников из них половина "подставных". Участники в галстуках(обязательно)садятся на стулья так, чтобы видели все зрители. Ведущий предупреждает участников и зрителей, что будет задавать вопросы и награждать за правильные, а за неверные отрезать по кусочку от галстука.Задает вопросы.(Их надо приготовить, столько, чтобы хватило ну хотя бы на 3 круга). Подставным заменить галстуки незаметно для зрителей ещё до игры. Настоящие игроки не должны знать о подвохе. Что бы ни говорили настоящие игроки, ведущий говорит:Верно и даёт конфетку. А подставным отрезает кусочек галстука, очень хорошо, если они "возмущаются". Гости будут непременно вмешиваться и давать комментарии. Нужно подставным задавать такие вопросы, чтобы вы могли выкрутиться, если ответит верно,например, фио президента! Вот примерные вопросы:
- Сколько дней в году?         365
- фамилия президента?
- самый большой орган тела человека?   (кожа)
- что продавал Дуремар в сказке «Золотой ключик»?
           (пиявок)
- сколько книг содержит Библия?      (66)
- какого роста был Конек-Горбунок?     (три вершка)
- в небе есть, в земле нет, в бабе две, в мужике ни одной?(буква Б)
- как, брошенное яйцо может пролететь 2 метра и не 
          разбиться   (бросить его на 3 метра)
- какой рукой правильнее размешивать чай?    (ложечкой)
-- что станет больше, если это перевернуть вверх ногами? 6/9 
- что все люди на Земле делают одновременно?   (стареют)
- в каком месяце 28 дней?  (в каждом)
- когда строят новый дом, во что вбивают 1ый гвоздь? в шляпку      
 - Как далеко в лес может забежать заяц? 
                                    До середины. Дальше он уже выбегает  из леса
- На столе лежат линейка, карандаш, циркуль и резинка. 
   На листе бумаги нужно начертить окружность. 
          С чего начать?                  Надо достать лист бумаги.

  - какой узел нельзя развязать? (железнодорожный) 
 - Что исчезает, когда съедаешь бублик?                   Чувство голода
  - Шел охотник мимо башни с часами. Достал ружье и выстрелил.         
          Куда он попал?                                         В милицию.
-   В комнате горело 50 свечей, 20 из них задули. Сколько останется? 
                               Останется 20: задутые свечи не сгорят полностью.
-    Чем кончаются день и ночь?                     Мягким знаком.

 Буду рада,если пригодится.

----------

Апрелька (20.09.2018)

----------


## DJ Leshkin

> *DJ Leshkin*, просто эти игры описаны в детском разделе, кроме газеты :smile: а так играм сто лет в обед!!! ну ничего страшного-это твое первое сообщение! Вливайся к нам! и читай, чтобы не повторяться!!!


сто лет?

Тогда 95 % всех прочитанных мною игр имеют возраст минимум 101 год :frown:

----------


## Наттка

Провожу такую застольную игру: "*Музыкальная рюмочка*". Прототип новогодней игры "Посох Деда Мороза". Прошу гостей наполнить свои бокалы, стопочки (кто что пьёт), а с двух сторон стола запускаю пустые стопочки как эстафетные палочки. Пустые стопки проходят во время игры соответственно путь навстречу друг другу... Итак! Пока музыка играет, гости быстро передают друг другу пустые стопочки. Как только музыка обрывается - те, у кого стопочки (их "ловится" 2 человека) встают, произносят короткий тост (поочереди), выпивают свои напитки из своих бокалов и игру продолжаем дальше. 
Проходит хорошо. Снимает напряжение в начале свадьбы.
Попробуйте!

----------

Tanuxatexas (16.11.2020), Vedibel (11.01.2020), танечка-красавица (11.11.2020)

----------


## KAlinchik

*Наттка*,
 А по длительности как расчитываешь?

----------


## Наттка

И ещё одна игра - песенная.
Делю всю свадьбу  на 2 команды: команда жениха и невесты (хорошо так делить, если столы стоят буквой "П"). Молодых назначаю командирами своих команд (ну, или дирижёрами, как хотите). Начинаем песенный конкурс: объясняю командам, что мы будем соревноваться в пении на очки (баллы). Я буду поднимать карточки с буквами, задача каждой команды - запеть песню (куплет или припев, что чаще на слуху), начинающуюся с заданной буквы. Но!... Условия не простые! Очко (балл) команда получает в том случае, если выполнит все перечисленные условия:
1. кто вперёд запоёт;
2. кто споёт свой фрагмент дружнее (то есть, команда должна петь сообща, а не один из её членов напрягаться);
3. кто допоёт куплет (припев) до конца, не бросит на первом слове;
4. и последнее условие:вторая команда не должна повторять песню первой команды...
Что получается в итоге, спросите вы? Обе команды одновременно поют - орут разные песни на одну букву (например, - одна команда поёт "Мы красные кавалеристы, и про нас"... а вторая: "Малиновки заслыша голосок!"...) Очень шумно, весело. Ваша задача следить за выполнением всех условий и соответственно раздавать баллы. Молодые часто присоединяются к командам, руководят ими и т.п. 
Я обычно первую букву предлагаю в качестве разминки, чтобы гости прочувствовали про что эта игра. И в конце поднимаю букву "А", предполагая, что сейчас обе команды запоют одну и ту же песню... А песней этой, конечно же становится "А эта свадьба - свадьба - свадьба пела...".

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
KAlinchik
Зависит, сколько гостей. Если народа немного, даю стопке "пробежаться" человек так мимо 5 - 7-ми. Я, конечно, говорю, что отворачиваюсь и не подглядываю, но сама понимаешь, боковым зрением слежу за процессом. Руковожу ди-джеем отмашкой руки, можно крикнуть "Стоп!" Таких пауз делаю штук 5 - 6. Больше не надо. И гостей направляю, соответственно: тост дожен быть коротким!
А уж если гостей много, тут стопка может и мимо  8 - 10 пролететь! Попробуй сама - интуитивно почувствуешь! 
желаю удачи! Если получится проиграть - напиши, получилось ли?..

*Добавлено через 10 минут*
*KAlinchik!*Чего-то я в предыдущем ответе напортачила... &quot - это кавычки были!!

----------

Vedibel (11.01.2020), Натали))) (21.11.2018), Ольгия (21.12.2021)

----------


## Мемфивосфей

Для valensia13 Валентина, у меня в кругу 70-80-летних хорошо идёт игра "Признание". Необходимо напечатать (учитывайте возраст) равное число вопросов и ответов. Вырезать из цветного картона карточки размером чуть больше спичечного коробка,например, оранжевые и зеленые.Наклеить с обратной стороны на одни вопросы, на другие ответы.Положить двумя кучками на поднос (или на две большие тарелки), и пустить по кругу (в основном за столом). Один вытаскивает карточку с любым вопросом и зачитывает своему соседу, а сосед вытягивает любую карточку с ответом и зачитывает ему, как бы отвечая. Знаете, как они веселятся, мои бабульчарики! Даже ногами топают от удовольствия. Причём, когда перетасуют карточки, играют по 2-3 кругу, подключают тут свой артистизм, тут тебе и голос и интонации! Попробуй.Я вопросы-ответы периодически обновляю.Ответы должны быть нейтральными и подходить к любому вопросу. Кстати, я тут на форуме нашла похожие, опять обновлю.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Ильич, спасибо вспоминалки цен. Я сама это люблю, а обыграть не догадывалать! А ведь столько раз слышала:"Учитесь мыслить нестандартно!"

*Добавлено через 10 минут*
Сообщение от valensia13 
"Можете вы посоветовать игру за столом для старенького контингента 70 летних?"
Валентина! Вопросы-то я забыла! Досылаю.
Игра «Признание»
ВОПРОСЫ-1
Изводит ли вас подозрениями любимый человек? 
Вам приходилось улыбаться вынужденно?
Говорите ли вы комплименты начальнику?
Боитесь ли вы тюрьмы?
Часто ли вы предлагаете гостям вино?
Как часто вы решаете вопросы кулаками?
Любите ли вы спиртное?
Помните ли вы своих учителей?         
Мечтаете ли вы о машине?
Вы часто наступаете людям на ноги?
Любите ли вы мультики?
Вы ссоритесь с друзьями?
Ревнуете ли вы своего друга?
Как часто вы бываете несносны?
Вам доставляет наслаждение еда?
Вам нравится валять дурака?
Вы вспоминаете школу?
Вы тратите деньги на пустяки?               
Вам хочется уехать в Африку?
Есть ли у вас левые заработки?
В вашей речи бывают слова «сорняки»?
Верите ли вы в любовь  
с 1-го взгляда?
Вы устаёте от своей работы?                               
Способны ли вы на благородный поступок?
Вы критикуете правительство?
Вам всегда хватает терпения?
Вам уже исполнилось 20 лет?
Вас дразнили в школе?
Вам нравится кормить комаров?
Ваша бабушка рассказывала вам сказки?
Вы убираете на улице за своей собакой?
Вы переводили старушек  через улицу?
Ваша крыша течёт после дождя?
Любите ли вы посещать зубного врача?
Вы умеете пользоваться мышеловкой?                 


ОТВЕТЫ-1
-Этого не было и не будет!
-Об этом поговорим в другом месте.
-Стыдно задавать такие вопросы при посторонних.
-Это самое приятное
   для меня.
-Только в плохом настроении.
-Ну, конечно же, и не раз!
-Бывает, но в основном  
 ночью.
-Каждый день, причем многократно.
-Всякий раз, как только лягу спать.
-Приходится страдать от этого.
-Только спросонья и  натощак.               
-Исключительно в ресторане.
-Я вам и под пыткой не признаюсь.
-Естественно, это моё хобби.
-Один раз в месяц позволяю себе это удовольствие.   
-Между нами говоря, было однажды.
-Когда в доме гости.
-Конечно, иначе жить было бы неинтересно!
-Ну, естественно, не без этого!
-Это моя тайна, не хочу, чтобы другие знали.
-Если рядом никого нет.
-Когда выгоняют из дома.
-Эта тема мне неприятна.
-Когда меня не видят                    
  близкие.
-Ночью под одеялом.
-Только в мыслях.
-Когда вы говорите, мне кажется, что вы бредите.
-Ещё немного и у меня
терпенье лопнет!
-Вы ещё очень молоды,  
   чтобы понять это.
-Только первые 100 лет.      
 -Ещё и не то услышите! 
-Эта проблема у меня давно.
-Каждый вечер перед сном.
-Думаю, этого боится каждый.
 -Если честно, меня это раздражает!

----------

Анна и Сергей Щемелёвы (08.01.2016)

----------


## Тасья

:Pivo: 
Определить кто будет головой, кто шеей.
Загадки, максимум 10 штук....
Принцип, такой же, чья команда больше угадает, тот и голова........
В под итоге, тост за мир в доме!

----------


## Dium

Хочу выделить отдельной темой застолья :smile: так как в огромном объеме информации порой невозможно найти застольные развлечения.:rolleyes: 
p.s. если темка не нужна, то модераторы могут ее смело удалять:smile:

*Успешность поиска напрямую зависит от корректности названия темы*
Так вот через поиск бывает не могу найти нужной информации. А так, собирая все развлекаловки за столом в одном месте, легко можно найти нужную инфу.

----------


## tataluna

Начнёмс с уже известного:smile:
между первой и второй
почему мужчины пьют стоя за женщин
вопрос ты где?
подписи
шляпа
хлопалки
песни по алфавиту
комплименты жениху и невесте
песенные конкурсы
гадание
кто родился(женился)вставай!
рок-ю
.....................:smile:

----------

Vedibel (11.01.2020)

----------


## Kivlast

Выпил - закуси!
Зачем я сюда пришел?
Поцелуйные конкурсы
Зарядки, знакомства
Ностальгические - что по чем в СССР?
Угадай мелодию, фразу из фильма, песню, фильм и т.д.
Перевертыши
Синонимы, рифмы, загадки по алфавиту
Экспромты по Арлазорову
:smile:

----------

Vedibel (11.01.2020)

----------


## KAlinchik

> если темка не нужна, то модераторы могут ее смело удалять


нужная темка, не надо удалять...
если б некоторые игры еще и расшифровывались хоть чуток или кратко описывались, вообще было бы замечательно!:wink:

----------


## tataluna

С УДОВОЛЬСТВИЕМ расшифруем! Например какие?:smile:

----------


## KAlinchik

*tataluna*,
 Наташ, перечисленные тобою я знаю, спасибо! :flower: 
 а вот :



> Выпил - закуси!





> Зарядки





> Экспромты по Арлазорову


поконкретней хотелось бы....

----------


## Lorry

А вот ещё 

Мне для счастья надо...
По секрету вам скажу ...
Снится мне ...

*KAlinchik*,



> Выпил - закуси!



Алина, эту игру выставляла  Olga_KON в разделе  Документы для мероприятий .

Суть в том, что  сначала один из участников вытягивает карточку как ему выпить, а затем как нужно закусить.  Она даже заготовки выставила , если не найдёшь , я скину

----------

Vedibel (11.01.2020)

----------


## KAlinchik

> Алина, эту игру выставляла Olga_KON в разделе Документы для мероприятий .
> 
> Суть в том, что сначала один из участников вытягивает карточку как ему выпить, а затем как нужно закусить. Она даже заготовки выставила , если не найдёшь , я скину


я вспомнила...
Спасибо!

----------


## baranvagalina

> почему мужчины пьют стоя за женщин
> вопрос ты где?
> подписи
> шляпа


А можно эти поподробнее? Спасибо!

----------


## Dium

*baranvagalina*,
*Шляпа*- это чтение мыслей (муз нарезки  типа А я еще и вышивать умею....)
*Подписи*- это розыгрыши. (в темке Документы для мероприятий наши дизайнеры сделали уже готовые бланочки)
почему мужчины пьют стоя за женщин - не припомню :smile:
вопрос ты где?  тоже kuku  не знаю

*Lorry*,


> Снится мне ...


можно подробнее???

Кто какие конкурсы проводит за : 
первым застольем, вторым... ведь они по нарастающей должны идти.

Мой расклад...план развлечений за столом:
Первое застолье: Представляю гостей в стихотворной форме. Еще нравится по городам представление (но это должны быть приезжие, а если с одного-двух.. то нет смысла).
Потом..аплодисменты:
Поаплодируйте 
-только прекрасная половина человечества  в этом зале
-только сильный пол
-только те, кто ни разу в жизни не опаздывал на работуи т.д. (делала один раз всего... скучноватые), 
далее.. багетные поцелуи... (нарезки должны быть драйвовее некоторые), 
Анкета «кто лучше знает молодых» ..... тоже не всегда успеваю; 
клятва невесты и жениха в пилотках и галстуках; 
И 4 тоста у меня за первым столом. 

Уже писала где-то, что на 14 ноября нужно НОВАЯ полностью программа... застолья все заменить!!!! а на танцблоки... конкурсы - не такая проблема, как с застольями:)))

Второе застолье:
- Тост-Игра «Почему кольцо носят на безымянном пальце» (всегда хорошо проходит)
- НИ ДНЯ БЕЗ.... и гости по очереди добавляют свой вариант (без любви и т.д.) (кто последний называет, тот приз получает... оживленно проходит)
- Кричалка- рэп (не успела ни разу еще сделать:))) )
- ОБЯЗАННОСТИ молодых -(Кто будет кофе в постель подавать?-А кто на диване с газеткой лежать?-Кто будет деньги зарабатывать?-А кто их проматывать?) У КОГО ЕСТЬ еще интересные варианты? 
- *Веселая зарядка* (давайте немного разомнемся)
•	А теперь давайте дружно
Поприветствуем друг друга ….
•	Руки дружно все подняли,
Правой ручкой помахали. и т.д.(не успевала ... не делала еще... )

- ИГРА-ТЕСТ ДЛЯ ЖЕНИХА И НЕВЕСТЫ (Тест на совместное родительство с покрывалом)
- Обязанности дедушек и бабушек («Одень младенца» (чепчики, слюнявчики, соски, горшки)
- Сбор на первенца
- Породнение семей - с растяжкой Мы родня


Третье застолье:
- "Можешь пой"  (песни в которых есть слова Свадьба, Любовь и прочее)
- Угадай мелодию (живые кнопки)
- Синонимы к слову «Выпьем»
-АУКЦИОН ШАМПАНСКОГО
- Конкурс ленивые танцы (не успеваю) :)))
- Доктор психотерапевт  (мысли или шляпа по другому)

Вот теперь, кроме угадай мелодию и мыслей, все нужно за три дня изменить:)))

----------

Vedibel (11.01.2020)

----------


## ANLeva1

Сначала спрашиваю у гостей какую свадьбу сегодня празднуют молодожены..... Вариантов много. Ответ: Зеленую.

Приглашаю свидетелей и даю им задание.. Одна половина зала команда свидетеля, другая свидетельницы. Нужно собрать букет из всего зеленого, что есть на столе (укроп, салат, петрушка, огурец, перец, салфетка и т.д.) Букет собирается обычно на тарелочку. Все гости участвуют, проходит очень оживленно. Даю время 2-3 мин. Потом букеты вручаем молодым и говорю что молодые должны эти букеты скушать (кроме салфетки конечно :smile:) так как свадьбу они отмечают зеленую и тогда у них обязательно все будет хорошо.

----------


## Lorry

*Dium*,



> Снится мне ...


 В темке " Документы для мероприятий" наши умнички  дизайнеры сделали  заготовочки , если не найдёшь  скину  ...

----------


## tataluna

Идея не моя с форума:smile:
спрашиваешь у гостей "почему мужчины пьют за женщин стоя?"
ответы бывают разные :biggrin:
потом предлагаешь спор:  "Поверите, что сегодня женщины выпьют за мужчин стоя?"
И продолжаешь праздник дальше, а вот когда все уже забудут о вашем споре.Предлагаю всем наполнить бокалы.
И говорю невесте: " скажи Маша пробыв за мужем всего несколько часов можешь ли ты сказать, что тебе с мужем повезло?" обычно невеста говорит "ДА" 
тогда я обращаюсь к гостям и спрашиваю:" а есть ли в зале женщины, которые прожив в браке много лет могут сказать," Что ей с мужем повезло?" 
Обычно таких много :Aga:  (Я приэтом стою с бокалом в руке) И говорю:" Что мне с мужем тоже повезло, и предлагаю выпить за наших любимых мужчин!"
 Затем говорю невесте:"Мы тебе желаем, что бы спустя много лет, ты могла сказать, что тебе с мужем повезло!

А если учесть, что мой муж работает вместе со мной(музыкант)
:smile:kuku

----------


## optimistka17

Светик! Я периодически обновляю свой список *Игр без реквизита*( или с малым количеством реквизита) практически все это-застольное...

 Угадай, мелодию! Анлогично, "Угадай из какого художественног фильма фраза?". Или для разминки "Угадай фразу из мультфильма?" Поставь диагноз по песне
2 Кто похвалит невесту(юбиляра )лучше всех-тот получит вкусные конфеты Фактически конкурс комплиментов.Можно только на первые буквы имени, а можно пройтись и по всему алфавиту
3 Музыкальное состязание "Кто кого перепоет?"(1,2,3 какую-то тематическую песню начни)
4Музыкальный конкурс. "Кто не собьется и не улыбнется"(несколько участников должны петь одновременно разные песни)
5 Чепуха(Вопрос-ответ)
6 Беспроигрышная лотерея.
7. Музыкальный мячик."Ты катись веселый мячик,быстро, быстро по рукам, у кого веселый мячик, тот сейчас_______нам "(и типа фантов)
8.Любой аукцион, когда что-то продаем
9 Викторина "Кто лучше знает молодых,юбиляра и т.д.Викторина "Назад в СССР"
10. Шляпа(Чтение мыслей)Как альтернатива- свадебный или юбилейный репортаж
11Любые клятвы, дипломы, шуточные телеграммы, медали и т.д. Здесь же сбор пожеланий вокруг Черного квадрата.(потом снимаем черный листок и открывается наклееный лист календаря с сегодняшней датой знаменательного события)
12Перевертыши Можно словесный вариант. Если есть техническая возможность, то АПОЖ...
13.Тематические викторины к соответствующему году, в частности весь 2009 год можно проводить новогоднюю викторину к году БыкаИли уже сейчас готовить что-то к 2010году- к году Тигра
14 У меня в штанишках(Из штанишек или ползунков участники достают и зачитывают  то, что  написано на карточке, но предварительно сначала произносят фразу "У меня в штанишках")
15 Подбери синоним к слову" Выпить" Приз-сувенирная крошечная бутылка водки
16Закончи в рифму"Между первой и второй..."Подбери рифму к слову "Ромашка", "Снежинка" Ассоциации к слову "Праздник"
17Конкурс пословиц и поговорок о труде...
18 "Сильные духом" Надуваем медицинские перчатки или громадные шары-арбузы.Реквизита,-минимум,-несколько перчаток или шариков
19 Кто первым пришлет молодоженам(юбиляру) СМС- поздравление на мобилку Для большего эффекта приз-надувной телефон, телефон-пряник или детская игрушка в виде телефона.
20 Музыкальный конкурс. Спеть песню в образе животных, заменив все слова мяуканьем, кваканием, кряканием
20 Гипноз.(это уже скорее розыгрыш)
21 Расскажу я вам рассказ, в полтора десятка фраз, лишь скажу я цифру Три,-приз немедленно бери"
22 Поп- группа( пятой точкой ,повернувшись к зрителям пишем дату свадьбы(юбилея)Не за бываем поставить восклицательный знак
23 Вкусная фамилия(  в черном ящике- призы на каждую букву фамилии . Задача играющих- сначала этот самый приз угадать)
24 Поцелуйная Академия( тут есть где развернуться)
25 По секрету вам скажу.
Неплохо добавить историю с дудками от Леши-Гамаюн

----------

Vedibel (11.01.2020)

----------


## tataluna

24 Поцелуйная Академия( тут есть где развернуться)


это что такое?:smile:

----------


## optimistka17

> Поцелуйная Академия( тут есть где развернуться)


 Я подразумевала разные Поцелуйные конкурсы.
 А о Поцелуйной Академии речь на Форуме шла неоднократно. Это может быть и 
-пионерский поцелуй( на расстоянии)
-кавказский(оседлав свидетеля верхом)
-купеческий
-Французский и т.д.
 Последним как правило идет *Поцелуй на Мосту Любви*. На стульчики на коленки друг к другу усаживаются гости,а в финале- молодожены последними садятся и целуются...
 Суть Поцелуйной Академии-это мы учим молодых целоваться разными способами. И пары гостей эти самые разные способы и демонстрируют.

----------

Vedibel (11.01.2020)

----------


## Юлия Антипина

Игра «Песенные вопросы-ответы»

Как правило, все участники этой игры делятся на две ко*манды: 1-я задает вопрос из песни, 2-я отвечает словами из любой подходящей (или не подходящей) песни.

Примеры:
Вопрос:
«Отчего, отчего ... отчего гармонь поет?»
Ответ:
«Милый мой, хороший, догадайся сам».
Вопрос:
«Что ж ты бродишь всю ночь одиноко, Что ж ты девушкам спать не даешь».
Ответ:
«Просто я работаю, просто я работаю
Вопрос:
«Зачем вы, девочки, красивых любите?»
Ответ:
«Не думай о секундах свысока, Наступит время, сам поймешь, наверное..
Вопрос:
«Зачем, зачем ты снова повстречался, Зачем нарушил мой покой?»
Ответ:
«Что-то с памятью моей стало: Все, что было не со мной, помню...»
Вопрос:
«Что стоишь, качаясь, Тонкая рябина?»
Ответ:
«А нас качает, качает, Волна морская»
Вопрос:
«Придешь домой, а дома спросят: Где ты гуляла, где была? »
Ответ:
«А смуглянка-молдаванка Отвечала парню в лад: Партизанский молдаванский Собираем мы отряд...»

----------

22Тятьяна (14.07.2019), Vedibel (11.01.2020)

----------


## optimistka17

> Игра «Песенные вопросы-ответы»
> 
> Как правило, все участники этой игры делятся на две ко*манды: 1-я задает вопрос из песни, 2-я отвечает словами из любой подходящей (или не подходящей) песни.


 Несколько раз пробовала этот конкурс
 Есть несколько подводных камней...
- Проводить надо , когда есть поющие лидеры в каждой команде, которые просто знают МНОГО песен,
-Проводить надо, когда народ не сильно пьян, то есть в первой половине праздника( это как с Шумел камыш, аналогично...)
-Давать время , чтоб подыскали ответ Если песенный вопрос задать довольно просто, то песенный ответ сформулировать сложнее.И простая перекличка песен  попросту не получится.
- Проводить можно только в интеллектуально развитой компании( у петеушников я бы о таком конкурсе и не заикалась...)
-Иметь несколько своих заготовок, чтоб тихонько подсказывать командам, чтоб конкурс не зачах , толком не успев начаться...

----------

Vedibel (11.01.2020)

----------


## багира

*Dium*,
 - Тост-Игра «Почему кольцо носят на безымянном пальце» (всегда хорошо проходит)


Можно узнать что это?

----------


## тен-тен

К гостям она относится плохо. Она сажает их на печку, где пауки в паутине водятся. а вот когда к ней прилетает Змей Горыныч, она его встречает очень хорошо: кормит вкусно какими- нибудь вкусными сыроежками. (Баба-Яга).

Она должна быть обязательно худой. А то, если будет полная, она застрянет между рядами. (стюардесса).

Чтобы она была хорошая, нужно делать зарядку, умываться, причёсываться,чистить зубы и уделять внимание своему поведению. (грация)

Это девушка, которая готовит мужчине обед, стирает бельё и ухаживает за его ребёнком. (жена).

Это нужно, чтобы человек был красивым. Синяки под глазами, например замазывать. (макияж).

Профессия эта тяжёлая, потому что нужно всё время сидеть на диете и быстро снимать с себя одежду. (манекенщица)

Она любит жить хорошо. Поесть, попить... Это совместно человек и рыба. (русалочка).

У мальчиков её нет. Для чего она им? Ведь им же юбки не одевать? (талия)

Такие женщины бывают во все сериалах. Они там борются за одного мужчину. Даже изредка убивают друг друга. Правда, в этих фильмах никто не умирает. (соперницы).

----------

Vedibel (11.01.2020)

----------


## Айрен

Здравствуйте! Я проводила конкурс на дне рождения застольный, публика была не очень танцующая. Тематика СССР.Например, как выглядела девушка мечты именинника? Что он сдавал в больших количествах? (тут разные варианты ответов возможны), Какие джинсы нравились ему больше всего и т.д. Идет в определенных компаниях очень даже неплохо.

----------


## slava70

А я придумал так, но еще не проводил. Раздается несколько апельсинов- суть кто быстрее его отчистит, потом выдается скотч и тут самое ответственное кто быстрее востановит кожуру на апелсине. Помоему прикольно должно получится.

----------


## KAlinchik

> А я придумал так, но еще не проводил. Раздается несколько апельсинов- суть кто быстрее его отчистит, потом выдается скотч и тут самое ответственное кто быстрее востановит кожуру на апелсине. Помоему прикольно должно получится


это ты классно придумал...:biggrin:
напомнило мне  сценку в КВНе " я помню чудное мгновение" .Так это тебя Пушкиным зовут?
 во-первых, конкурс старый... но это хорошо, что у вас есть тяга к придумыванию новых конкурсов..
 во-вторых...он относится к играм, которые не рекомендуется проводить...сок от апельсина будет лететь в разные стороны и эстетики ноль...

----------


## евгенья

А я провожу такой застольный конкурс знакомств, каждый должен встать и спеть строчку из песни где упоминается его имя.Начинаю с себя, "Помнишь Женька теплые дни...", и так по очереди, иногда гости помогают друг другу, очень весело и песенно,попробуйте.А однажды, встала пара,их звали Галина и Иван, и спели куплет "Неси Галя воду, коромысло гнеться, а за ней Иванко, как борвинок вьется", так все аплодировали,и ликовали. А когда поют про Олю, зал просто лежит. Помните песню
Спит, спит,спит, спит Оля с кем попало, а про спид Оля не слыхала. Но тут самое главное ведущей держать все под контролем,чтобы не обидеть человека, я коментирую что наша гостья самая порядочная в этом зале..., тяжелее с именем Эдуар, начинают сочинять на ходу.

----------

Vedibel (11.01.2020)

----------


## Ингуша

Огромное всем спасибо!!! :flower:

----------


## ANLeva1

Устами младенца.. прикольно. Сегодня на юбилее попробую. Спасибо большое.

----------


## Светик---

Всегда задаю себе вопрос---почему на каждом юбилее просят , что то новенькое. Хотя некоторое старенькое намного интересней и веселей...просто самим попробовать надо...Как вы считаете?

----------


## angel18

В центр зала вызывают одного гостя. Ставят его на стул. Ведущий говорит:" Посмотрите внимательно на этого гостя и  запомните в чем он одет". Затем гостя накрывают покрывалом.
 Ведущий пишет на листочке  вещь, которая  якобы есть у гостя. Зрители должны отгадать эту вещь
Все кто играет в эту игру, говорят ,чТО угодно и не называют само покрывало .А на буммажке написано именно -«покрывало».
 Тот, кто не угадал должен снять с себя аналогичную вещь

----------


## Буча

Хорошая темка, застольных конкурсов вроде много, но их как-то много небывает, иногда такая компашка попадется..., все переберешь. Добавляю в списочек:
 "Кореспонденты", 
 "Пошто я такой красивый женился?"
"Зачем я на вечер пришел?"
Сразу то и не вспомнить, вспомню еще напишу.

----------


## Alex6767

> Живут же некоторые... 
> А если у меня каждый год одни и теже рожи, слева и справа... и апельсин отдавать совсем не хочется?


И у меня такая же история. Когда вижу теже лица что и на предыдущей свадьбе.

----------


## KAlinchik

> "Кореспонденты", 
> "Пошто я такой красивый женился?"


Ириш, подробней расскажи, пожалуста...

----------


## ulius

Застольные конкурсы:

Игра-викторина "Из жизни молодоженов" Или юбиляра . По  заранее собранным сведениям.

Свадебные кинофильмы-перевертыши.  Нужно угадать настоящее название фильма.  например : 
Развод в Облепихово ( Свадьба в Малиновке)
В  .... верят плаксам ( Москва слезам не верит)
Страшилище ( Красотка)
Пришедшая жена ( сбежавшая невеста)
Мать жениха ( Отец невесты)  и.т.д   так же и мультфильмы.

Конкурс по буквам фамилии молодоженов.  В подарочные пакеты  на каждую букву фамилии кладется приз. Например Ивановы .И - игрушка или иголки, или инструкция..  Гостям задаю наводящие вопросы. Кто угадал - тому приз.  были случаи , когда на У - клали шприц, а подразумевался укол. Вот где включаешь полную фантазию на изобретение  наводящих вопросов. 

Корпоратив, тематическая свадьба или юбилей  - тематическая викторина.

----------

Vedibel (11.01.2020)

----------


## Лариса Лебидка

На свадьбе провожу застольную игру :
Вопрос гостям "Что послужило тому, что мы  сейчас гуляем на свадьбе у такой прекрасной пары как....." Обычно ответ "Любовь"
Тогда предлагаю семейным парам которые за столом ответить на этот же вопрос, поведав историю своего решения сыграть свадьбу.

Предлагаю карточки с ответами:
- надоело самостоятельно себе готовить еду;
- захотелост собрать всех родственников за одним столом
- как раз подрос кабанчик
- мое сердце переполнилось любовью
- боюсь спать один (одна)
- по приказу родителей
- что бы вдоволь повеселиться
- захотелось чего то нового и неизведанного
- совесть замучила
- захотелось изменений в жизни
- заставили друзья
- что бы потратить деньги
- мне пообещали за это большое вознаграждение

----------

Vedibel (11.01.2020)

----------


## Ведущий Иван

Мой вклад.
ВИКТОРИНА «ОТГАДАЙ ЗАГАДКУ»

• Чехлы на грудь? (Бюстгальтер)
• Чтобы надеть его костюм, нужно полностью раз¬деться. (Адам)
• Подземные толчки? (Туалеты в метро)
• Люди, верящие тому, что пишут в газетах? (Староверы)
• Маленький самодур? (Самодурик)
• Зимой и летом одним цветом? (Негр)
• Традиционное русское спиртное, которое, одна¬ко, не ставят на стол? («Тройной одеколон»)
• Орден, который можно заработать на постель¬ном фронте? («Мать-героиня»)
• Любитель кататься на такси? (Таксикоман)
• Творец бракосочетаний? (Сваха)
• Люди, ненавидящие семью? (Антисемьиты)
• Зерно, прошедшее огонь, воду и медные трубы? (Самогон)
• Яблоко, порезанное на части? (Расчлененка)
• Как будет звучать по-китайски русская поговор¬ка «Где моя большая ложка?» («Где мои боль¬шие палки?»)
• Лечение психов паром? (Парапсихология)
108
Телогрейка для головы? (Шапка)
На палочке, но не геморрой? (Эскимо)
Детородный брган папы Карло? (Стамеска)
Как звали первую советскую проститутку?
(Троцкий)
Человек, который умеет молчать на многих язы¬ках? (Дипломат)
Что может быть лучше рюмки хорошего вина? (Бутылка)
Рисунки голых людей на стенках туалетов? (Голография)
Поведение человека, простое и естественное? (Хамство)    ■
Очень загорелый человек? (Негр)
Люди, живущие лишь на трудовые доходы?
(Доходяги)
Как, с точки зрения церкви, называется обряд обрезания? (Членовредительство)
Гурман, любитель конины? (Лошадкоежка) Человек, который постоянно нудит? (Нудист) Бандит, мучающийся дурью? (Бандурист) Овес, пропущенный через лошадь? (Навоз) Человек с большим лбом? (Лоботряс) I Секс-шоп в пустыне? (Сексаул)
Полиглот, к которому можно обращаться на лю¬бом языке? (Бог)
Человек, получивший много грамот? (Грамотей)
1 Единственный еврей, который делал добрые дела бесплатно? (Иисус Христос)
1 Кляузник, Сочинитель анонимок? (Онанист)
• Страховой агент, специализирующийся на стра¬ховании людей? (Страхолюдина)
• Мужчина, интересующийся пожилыми женщи¬нами, бабушками? (Бабник)
• Любитель показывать фигу? (Фигурист)
• Картина, изображающая распитие на троих? («Охотники на привале»)
• Секретарша, которая вечно все путает? (Путана)
• Плохая «Кока-Кола»? («Кака-Кола»)
• Помещение, где собираются старые люди? (Хрычовник)
• Обувь на одну ногу (для инвалидов)? (Полуботинки)
• Современный фольклор? (Сплетни)
• Человек, которому все до лампочки? (Пофигист)
• Кто был первым нудистом? (Адам)
• Самый большой враг пожилой женщины? (Зеркало)
• Трение двух полов о третий? (Танцы)
• Калькулятор для окончательных расчетов? (Автомат Калашникова)
• Самый маленький в мире гигант? (Чарли Чаплин)
• Таз, бывший в употреблении? (Экстаз)
• Паника на воде? (Гидропаника)
• Запахи, приятные для человека? (Благовония)
• Любовник-дегустатор? (Дон-Жуан)
• Порченое молоко? (Кефир)
• Человек, который смеется и первым, и после¬дним? (Массовик-затейник)
Наиболее распространенный способ передачи ин¬фекции? (Поцелуй)
Любовь у гипертоника? (Платоническая) Человек, работающий до седьмого пота? (Сталевар)
Человек, работающий до седьмого подбородка? (Повар)
Антидопинг? (Пурген)
Половая распущенность южанина? (Усы)
Мелочь, без которой трудно по врачам ходить? (Здоровье)
Человек, страдающий недержанием мочи? (Вездессущий)
Половецкие пляски? (Стриптиз)
Мужчина, аккуратно одетый, нарумяненный и напудренный? (Покойник)
Женщина-трубадур? (Трубадура)
Кто был первым маскировщиком? (Адам)
Кто был первым гаишником? (Соловей-разбойник)
Почтительное отношение к действительным чле¬нам различных академий и членам-корреспон¬дентам? (Членопочитание)
Бесплатная импортная одежда или еда? (Интерхалява)
Концерт, который дает мужу его жена по имени Галя? (Галаконцерт)
Чем питается орел-стервятник? (Стервами) Библия для желудка? (Поваренная книга)
Кто из известных людей задолго до Ленина ска¬зал: «Верной дорогой идете, товарищи!»? (Иван Сусанин полякам)
• Руководящая и направляющая сила современ¬ного российского общества? (Баксы)
• Кто ходит всю жизнь непричесанный? (Лысый)
• Шок у работников искусства, у артистов? (Артишок)
• Болтовня, треп о превосходстве одной нации над другой? (Трепанация)
•Путник, передвигающийся только лежа? (Покойник)
• Женщины повышенного спроса? (Блондинки)

----------

Vedibel (11.01.2020), Рина-Екатерина (29.03.2017)

----------


## люмилла

> Сообщение от tataluna
> почему мужчины пьют стоя за женщин


Уважаемые мужчины, у меня к вам имеется один вопрос: 

Почему за женщин мы пьём стоя? 

1.	потому что пить лёжа неудобно. 

2.	чтобы некоторое время гордо возвышаться над ними. 

3.	мы пьём стоя, потому что так больше входит. 

4.	мы, таким образом, разминаем затёкшие конечности. 

5.	мы встаём, чтобы отряхнуть с брюк остатки салата. 

6.	встаём, чтобы лучше разглядеть присутствующих за столом женщин. 

7.	мы, таким образом, выясняем, кто остался под столом 

8.	приставать к женщинам. 

9.	И наконец, мы поднимаемся для того, чтобы не слышать в самое ухо: " Хватит пить, тебе уже хватит". 
Итак, этот тост за присутствующих тут женщин. Мужчины пьют стоя!

----------

Vedibel (11.01.2020)

----------


## черника

> Мой вклад.
> ВИКТОРИНА «ОТГАДАЙ ЗАГАДКУ»


Вот уж не знаю за чье здоровье после этих загадок нужно опасаться - то ли гостей, которых нещадно тошнить будет от глупости и пошлости, то ли за ваше (прибьют ведь особо нервные). Вы уж лучше подобные ВКЛАДЫ держите при себе:mad:

----------


## elenalogachova

Во время проведения свадьбы,  я провожу аукцион поцелуев. И начинаею приблизительно так:
Уважаемые гости, скажите, как образовался поцелуй?
Почему мы целуемся именно в губы, а не тремся носами, щечками, лбами и т.д. (Кто отгадает получает приз, а если не отгадывают, то говорю: «Просто мужчина не нашел никакого другого способа, как закрыть женщине рот...») 
Поцелуи бывают разных жанров и направлений. И сейчас я предлагаю вам вспомнить, какие бывают поцелуи?"  (французский, первый, страстный и т.д.) Кто назовёт последним, получает приз. В аукционном проведении можно применить и импровизацию. Когда гости называют эпитеты поцелуев, предагаю им на деле показать, например: какой это страстный поцелуй? Гости показывают на примере своей половинки, целуются с удовольствием.

----------

Vedibel (11.01.2020)

----------


## melani.nata

> Уважаемые мужчины, у меня к вам имеется один вопрос: 
> 
> Почему за женщин мы пьём стоя? 
> 
> 1.	потому что пить лёжа неудобно. 
> 
> 2.	чтобы некоторое время гордо возвышаться над ними. 
> 
> 3.	мы пьём стоя, потому что так больше входит. 
> ...


Спасибо, очень интересно!

----------


## androma

Я встречала разные вариации этой игры, но я делаю два конверта для Ж и М или беру детские штаны с карманами, где вставляю ответы. Игра начинается со слов "У меня в штанах..." и тянем ответ из конверта. Ответы делаю из газет, вырезаю разные названия, цитаты.

----------


## melani.nata

> У нас хорошо проходит игра «Страшная шутка» Обычно 8-9 участников из них половина "подставных". Участники в галстуках(обязательно)садятся на стулья так, чтобы видели все зрители. Ведущий предупреждает участников и зрителей, что будет задавать вопросы и награждать за правильные, а за неверные отрезать по кусочку от галстука.Задает вопросы.(Их надо приготовить, столько, чтобы хватило ну хотя бы на 3 круга). Подставным заменить галстуки незаметно для зрителей ещё до игры. Настоящие игроки не должны знать о подвохе. Что бы ни говорили настоящие игроки, ведущий говорит:Верно и даёт конфетку. А подставным отрезает кусочек галстука, очень хорошо, если они "возмущаются". Гости будут непременно вмешиваться и давать комментарии. Нужно подставным задавать такие вопросы, чтобы вы могли выкрутиться, если ответит верно,например, фио президента! Вот примерные вопросы:
> - Сколько дней в году?         365
> - фамилия президента?
> - самый большой орган тела человека?   (кожа)
> - что продавал Дуремар в сказке «Золотой ключик»?
>            (пиявок)
> - сколько книг содержит Библия?      (66)
> - какого роста был Конек-Горбунок?     (три вершка)
> - в небе есть, в земле нет, в бабе две, в мужике ни одной?(буква Б)
> ...


Спасибо!

----------


## melani.nata

Дорогие форумчане!!!! Помогите! Впереди свадьба, слишком " капризная" невеста. Все конкурсы ей не нравятся,хочет веселого,нового и не пошлого.Чем можно удивить принцессу?

----------


## melani.nata

[QUOTE=Dium;2494886]*baranvagalina*,
*Шляпа*- это чтение мыслей (муз нарезки  типа А я еще и вышивать умею....)
*Подписи*- это розыгрыши. (в темке Документы для мероприятий наши дизайнеры сделали уже готовые бланочки)
почему мужчины пьют стоя за женщин - не припомню :smile:
вопрос ты где?  тоже kuku  не знаю

*Lorry*,
можно подробнее???

Кто какие конкурсы проводит за : 
первым застольем, вторым... ведь они по нарастающей должны идти.

Мой расклад...план развлечений за столом:
Первое застолье: Представляю гостей в стихотворной форме. Еще нравится по городам представление (но это должны быть приезжие, а если с одного-двух.. то нет смысла).
Потом..аплодисменты:
Поаплодируйте 
-только прекрасная половина человечества  в этом зале
-только сильный пол
-только те, кто ни разу в жизни не опаздывал на работуи т.д. (делала один раз всего... скучноватые), 
далее.. багетные поцелуи... (нарезки должны быть драйвовее некоторые), 
Анкета «кто лучше знает молодых» ..... тоже не всегда успеваю; 
клятва невесты и жениха в пилотках и галстуках; 
И 4 тоста у меня за первым столом. 

Уже писала где-то, что на 14 ноября нужно НОВАЯ полностью программа... застолья все заменить!!!! а на танцблоки... конкурсы - не такая проблема, как с застольями:)))

Второе застолье:
- Тост-Игра «Почему кольцо носят на безымянном пальце» (всегда хорошо проходит)
- НИ ДНЯ БЕЗ.... и гости по очереди добавляют свой вариант (без любви и т.д.) (кто последний называет, тот приз получает... оживленно проходит)
- Кричалка- рэп (не успела ни разу еще сделать:))) )
- ОБЯЗАННОСТИ молодых -(Кто будет кофе в постель подавать?-А кто на диване с газеткой лежать?-Кто будет деньги зарабатывать?-А кто их проматывать?) У КОГО ЕСТЬ еще интересные варианты? 
- *Веселая зарядка* (давайте немного разомнемся)
•	А теперь давайте дружно
Поприветствуем друг друга ….
•	Руки дружно все подняли,
Правой ручкой помахали. и т.д.(не успевала ... не делала еще... )

- ИГРА-ТЕСТ ДЛЯ ЖЕНИХА И НЕВЕСТЫ (Тест на совместное родительство с покрывалом)
- Обязанности дедушек и бабушек («Одень младенца» (чепчики, слюнявчики, соски, горшки)
- Сбор на первенца
- Породнение семей - с растяжкой Мы родня


Третье застолье:
- "Можешь пой"  (песни в которых есть слова Свадьба, Любовь и прочее)
- Угадай мелодию (живые кнопки)
- Синонимы к слову «Выпьем»
-АУКЦИОН ШАМПАНСКОГО
- Конкурс ленивые танцы (не успеваю) :)))
- Доктор психотерапевт  (мысли или шляпа по другому)

Вот теперь, кроме угадай мелодию и мыслей, все нужно за три дня изменить:)))[/QUO
 А можно конкурс ленивые танцы поподробнее?Спасибо

----------


## Ингуша

*melani.nata*,
 В личке о ленивых танцах. Нарезки могу выслать,дайте адрес почты,но уже не сегодня...

Девочки,все кто просили ленивые танцы, зайдите на почту....Отправила....

----------


## diola

*melani.nata*  попробуйте провести за столом вкторину по датам свадебным (т.е. 1 год-ситцевая и т.д.) В конце я обычно спрашиваю какая сегодня свадьба?? отвечают..зеленая...я вызываю двоих участников и они должны собрать все зеленое что увидят за столом!!! потом подсчитываем зелень :) и победителю приз.
Еще очень увлекающе проходит конкурс "свадебное путешествие"  зачитываешь традиции разных стран , а гости должны угадать существует такая традиция или нет?? например... Правда ли, что в Германиии в приданном невесты, переезжающей в дом жениха должен быть пьяный петух привязанный к метле? и т.д. по всем странам.
Отлично проходит конкурс покажи пословицу-поговорку. Всем желающим раздаются карточки с пословицами и они без слов должны показать ее. Фантазия безгранична в этом конкурсе и хохот стоит на весь зал.
Может я в чем то повторилась (все темы не просматривала и конкурсы тоже). надеюсь немного вам помогла :)

----------


## Анна85

Уважаемые форумчане! Хочу поделиться одной застольной игрой, которая мне очень нравиться. Называется она "2-10", может кто знает. Для этой игры я вызываю двух участников (мужчину и женщину) у кого в школе по математике была хотябы троечка и объявляю:
- в этой игре могут участие все,каждый за себя и про себя. Буквально каждый может проверить свое «серое вещество», свой ай-кью.
- Что для этого нужно делать? Я буду предлагать совершить некоторые арифметические действия: сложение, вычитание, умножение, деление. Вам же надо будет посчитать и запомнить окончательный результат, отбрасывая все предыдущие. Единственное, чем вы отличаетесь от наших участников, они помимо проверки своего умственного развития получат за свою смелость в конце игры призы.
- Загадайте любое число в диапазоне от двух до десяти.
- Умножьте его на девять и запомните произведение.
- Теперь две цифры двузначного числа сложите между собой и запомните сумму.
- От полученного числа отнимите 4 и запомните полученное число.
- На полученное число отсчитайте букву алфавита. Запомните.
- На эту букву загадайте европейскую страну.
- На 3 букву этой страны загадайте крупное животное.
Финальная фраза: Дорогие друзья в Дании носороги не водятся.

Вед. У кого получилась Дания и носороги поднимите руки. Вот они отличники, интеллектуальный цвет нации, им и всем старавшимся аплодисменты.
Самое интересное то, что у всех получается одно и тоже и поэтому все очень радостно реагируют на финальные слова.

----------

нонна (22.04.2019)

----------


## jonis

А мы, пока гости за столом, делаем АПОЖ (песня переворачивается), только песни наоботор у нас уже готовы,участникам остается только повторить,затем переворачиваем и угадываем песню. Весело:smile:

----------


## KAlinchik

> А мы, пока гости за столом, делаем АПОЖ (песня переворачивается), только песни наоботор у нас уже готовы,участникам остается только повторить,затем переворачиваем и угадываем песню. Весело


может, поделитесь нарезочками?

----------


## Триолька

Есть такая игра для жениха с невестой и гостей,называется "Голубки".Невеста набирает себе подруг,жених-друзей.Встают в круг,образуя пары и под песню "Голуби"(Андрей Бандера) летят по кругу.Голубка справа,слева,смена направления полёта,голубка машет крылом.Поменялись голубками,посадили на"гнездо",голубь кружит над гнездом,кормит голубку и проверяет отложены ли яйца.Повторяют кормление и снова проверяют,пока девушка не догадается отдать что-нибудь вместо яйца.Ещё есть игра-"Наряды от Кутюр".Участвуют 2девушки и 4 парня.Каждая девушка мечтает выглядеть привлекательно.Задача-одеть девушку в ту одежду.что на вас. У кого смешнее,тот и победил.Далее."конкурс громких чтецов".Приглашаю 3-5 мужчин со своими стульями.Участники должны продемонстрировать,как они читают вслух дома газеты(вырезки про охоту,рыбалку и т.д.).Победит тот,кто чётко и громко читает."садитесь,закатывайте до колена одну штанину(голая нога сверху) и читаем по команде.Прохожу мимо мужчин,как бы между прочим.По сигналу чтение прекращается.Объявляю,что конкурс был не на чтение,а на самые волосатые ноги.Приз самому шерстяному-мыло.

----------

Veruna (24.12.2018)

----------


## jonis

Нарезки самописаные,там ничего сложного,в Sound Forge пишете голос,буквально пару строчек и переворачиваете.получается перевернутая заготовка. Но могу и выложить,только как и куда:smile:

Где посмотреть как файлы выкладывать?

----------


## Ильченко Игорь

Нарезочку было бы неплохо послушать.....

----------


## lyoka.l

Цитата: Сообщение от melani.nata У КОГО ЕСТЬ еще интересные варианты? [/U]

Я делаю так. В  "документах" есть классные сердечки с обязанностями для молодых, прикрепляю к мишени Дартс и молодые с завязанными глазами кидают дротики, зачитывают.

Иногда провожу обязанности с шарами. Шарик на палочке, голубой и розовый, молодые друг к  другу спинами поднимают эти шарики, отвечая на вопросы.

----------


## ink 13

Ромашка с обязанностями или ягодки муляжи

Жених и невеста отрывают по очереди лепестки ромашки и зачитывают свои обязанности.
Обязанности
Любить тебя я нежно буду,
Но и пилить не позабуду.

На кухне утром первым буду,
Посуду вымыть не забуду.

Беречь и нежить тебя буду,
Носки стирать не позабуду.

Зарплату отдавать всю буду,
Цветы купить не позабуду.

Обед готовить вкусно буду,
Бутылку пива не забуду.

В театр с тобой ходить я буду,
В кино водить не позабуду.

Скандал устраивать не буду,
Красивых слов не позабуду.

Пеленки сам стирать я буду,
Гулять с ребенком не забуду.

Послушной, доброй, верной буду,
Дарить подарки не забуду.

Ходить по магазинам буду,
Полы помыть не позабуду.

Тебя боготворить я буду
И о мужчинах позабуду.

Тебя всю жизнь любить я буду,
Про женщин думать позабуду.

----------

нонна (22.04.2019), Рина-Екатерина (29.03.2017)

----------


## luchiklk

делюсь мною любимым застольным конкурсом -звонкие ладошки
1пусть сейчас в ладоши бьет,тот.кто любит новый год(звучат куранты)
2хлопайте до изнеможения-кто любит день рождения.(хеппи)
3сигнал подам,для тех кто любит праздник милых дам.(за милых дам)
4вопрос ко всему человечеству-аплодирует тот кто любит день защитника отечества(шагом марш)
5аплодирует весь коллектив,ведь у нас корпоротив(мы в такие шагали дали)

последним называете тот праздник.который празднуете в данный момент.Зафиналить все тостом по случаю. :flower:

----------

Гваделупа (08.12.2018)

----------


## ink 13

розы для молодой семьи -перед молодыми ставят вазу и за ответ Я на прозвучавший вопрос вручают розу, цветок молодые ставят в вазу.

-желаем свой очаг сберечь, 
чтоб дружною была семья, 
уютом дом наполнит кто? - конечно .... (Я)

-кто в семье возьмет заботу чуть свет - скорее на работу
чтоб обеспеченной была семья,
достаток принесет в дом кто .....- конечно ( Я)

и т.д.....так семь вопросов.

----------


## MarinaPotkina

melani.nata а можно подробнее, как это породнение с растяжкой "Моя родня" ?

----------


## ink 13

Обряд расхлебывания каши


Пусть знают наши молодые секреты свадебных затей,

Что часто в гнездышки пустые приносят аисты детей

Иль оставляют их в капусте, а чаще вносят прямо в дом.

Чтоб ни спокойствия, ни грусти не заводилось в доме том,

Чтоб чаще птенчики родились, семью приумножая вашу,

Как на Руси всегда водилось, должны расхлебывать вы кашу.

В зал вносят тарелку с кашей и деревянными ложками. Подносят молодым с такими словами: «Что в лесу пенечков, то вам - сыночков, что в лесу кочек, то вам дочек». Молодые начинают расхлебывать кашу.

----------


## Oksana Dnepr

По аналогии со свадебными традициями разных стран проводила на юбилее викторину о праздновании ДР: 
Например, вопрос: Правда ли, что в Китае на праздничный стол в ДР обязательно ставится лапша? (Ответ: Да - как символ долголетия)

----------


## ink 13

Конкурс для молодоженов Пионеры - вынос знамени

ПИОНЕРЫ Дор. Гости, Сегодня на наших глазах образовалась слишком новая настоящая семья . Я прошу блестяще новую семью __________ интенсивно выйти в середина(средина) зала и приготовиться к вручению  семейного знамени. К выносу знамени смирно! Знамя внести! Фанфары горна___ Равнение на знамя. Смирно!(салют, горнист ставит горн на колено) ===== Невеста! Огонь в очаге интенсивно поддержать, Квартиру в порядке практически постоянно  содержать, И все с настроеньем, Будь готова! 
2 - ЖЕНИХ! Быть в ответе за газ и тепло, Чтоб было не сыро и было светло, Чтоб не  вызывать слесарей, маляров  Будь готов! ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 1- НЕВЕСТА! Для Мужа будь  наилучшей во всем, Любить его нежно и ночью, и днем Чтоб все, что старо, вам на 1 взгляд ново,- Будь готова! 2 - Жених! От беспорядков супругу сохранить, Любить ее как в дни  первых встречь,будь готов
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 1 - Невеста! Быть МАМОЙ 2-3м малышам, Петь песенки им,  говорить по душам, При том не забыв  мужа родного,- Будь готова! 2 - Жених,  самым наилучшим РОДИТЕЛЕМ будь  За тройню девчат  Жену не винить, будь готов
 Молодые! В Верности  семейному знамени на всю остальную  жизнь клянитесь! Целуйте знамя, преклонив колени! Семейное знамя вручается молодой семье _________ на совершенно вечное хранение! (Пионеры салютуют, пионеры салютуют и под  горн уходят) Клятву,  данную молодыми перед лицом семейного знамения,  нужно скрепить печатью. ГОРЬКО молодым!

----------


## Tatyana-organizator

> Уважаемые форумчане! Хочу поделиться одной застольной игрой, которая мне очень нравиться. Называется она "2-10", может кто знает. Для этой игры я вызываю двух участников (мужчину и женщину) у кого в школе по математике была хотябы троечка и объявляю:
> - в этой игре могут участие все,каждый за себя и про себя. Буквально каждый может проверить свое «серое вещество», свой ай-кью.
> - Что для этого нужно делать? Я буду предлагать совершить некоторые арифметические действия: сложение, вычитание, умножение, деление. Вам же надо будет посчитать и запомнить окончательный результат, отбрасывая все предыдущие. Единственное, чем вы отличаетесь от наших участников, они помимо проверки своего умственного развития получат за свою смелость в конце игры призы.
> .........
> Финальная фраза: Дорогие друзья в Дании носороги не водятся.
> 
> Вед. У кого получилась Дания и носороги поднимите руки. Вот они отличники, интеллектуальный цвет нации, им и всем старавшимся аплодисменты.
> Самое интересное то, что у всех получается одно и тоже и поэтому все очень радостно реагируют на финальные слова.


Иногда случается так, что взглянув на конкурс, так сказать, в печатном варианте видишь его совсем с другой стороны. Так сейчас и прозошло со мной.
А если так.  В последние годы стало очень модно с утра заглядывать в сонники, с экранов телевизоров и мобильных телефонов узнавать о прогнозах не  только погоды, но и личного гороскопа. А самой модной фишкой сегодня стала НУМЕРОЛОГИЯ.  Слышали о таком?
Итак,  сейчас мы с Вами с помощью этой самой НУМЕРОЛОГИИ заглянем в будущее наших молодоженов. 
Сейчас лето, пора отпусков. Давайте же все вместе попробуем угадать для них  маршрут свадебного путешествия и то, какие интересные встречи их  ждут.  
И дальше сама игра.
Что-то в этом роде. тогда игра станет свадебной.

----------

katerina33 (24.10.2018)

----------


## ink 13

"клятвы молодых" можно включить в сценарий вашего свадебного торжества, но напишите последние строчки четверостиший или двустиший молодым, чтобы они их прочли после слов ведущего и всё это будет гораздо интереснее и веселее.
Ведущий: Клянись стрелою Купидона,
Как у Шекспира Дездемона,
Быть мужу верною женой.
Невеста: Клянусь я быть его душой.
Ведущий: Ты с ним поедешь хоть куда.
Невеста: Как декабристская жена.
Ведущий: Посуду мыть, еду варить,
И малыша ему родить,
Клянись белье ему стирать.
Невеста: Клянусь зарплату забирать.
Ведущий: Чтоб шли вовек одной дорогой,
Чтоб ты была ему подмогой.
Невеста: На шею мужу не взберусь,
Любить навек его - клянусь!
Ведущий: Жених, коль ты назвался мужем,
В делах семейных - не ленись!
Ты понял, как невесте нужен?
Давай-ка тоже поклянись!
Ведущий: Как ангел будь ты добр и мил,
Ведь никого так не любил?
Жених: И никогда уже не влюблюсь,
При всех торжественно клянусь.
Ведущий: И если что произойдёт,
Ты ей - защитник, ты - оплот!
Жених: Клянусь опорой быть всегда
И не перечить никогда.

----------


## ink 13

свадебная презентация.

чтобы свадьбу нам сыграть 
нужно всем сейчас узнать кто есть кто - кто сват , кто зять
кто есть теща так сказать
прошу всех принять участие в свадебной презентации.

тили - тили тесто а вот и невеста
плечики творожные, рученьки пирожные
поприветствуем невесту..............дорогую
свет еще не видел милую такую.

наш жених как никогда 
раскрасавец хоть куда
для семьи добытчик
теще не обидчик
поприветствуем жениха............. дорогого .
мир еще не видел молодца такого.

теща добрая душа
очень даже хороша
на кого ни взглянет,
что рублем одарит
поприветствуем .......тещу дорогую свет не видел счастливую такую..

а свекровушка душа 
тоже очень хороша
вырастила для невесты 
удалого молодца
попрветствеум все вновь ........распрекрасную свекровь

рядом с тещей дорогой тесть 
сидит счастливый такой
ну- ка все дружно
ну- ка вск вместе
попривеиствуем ......славного тестя.

дамы и господа а вот и свекор,
скромен с виду но весел и добр
поприветствуем.......свата удалого свекра дорогого.

и вновь приятное волнение
почетных гостей представление
поприветствуем молодой семьи благодетелей
поприветствуем замечательных свидетелей.


какая свадьба без гостей
без родственников и друзей
поприветствуем гостей дорогих не бывает свадьбы без них.

----------

Натали))) (19.11.2018)

----------


## ledovska

Еще очень занимательны веселые лотереи. Гостям при входе раздаются (или на свадьбе - продаются) лотерейные билеты. А затем, ближе к концу мероприятия, производится розыгрыш, где каждый приз обыгрывается фразой

----------


## ledovska

> Мой вклад.
> ВИКТОРИНА «ОТГАДАЙ ЗАГАДКУ»


Спасибо, Это-супер!

----------


## Андрей Огнев

*tataluna*,
Здравствуйте! Я хочу спеть с гостями песню "we will rock uou":)))
 А как вы проводите игру "Рок ю"???

----------


## gavriloff

Ребят подскажите где можно взять материал для конкурса угадай мелодию ?

----------


## shoymama

> Ребят подскажите где можно взять материал для конкурса угадай мелодию ?


У меня можно. Но мы не знакомы. В вашей личной страничке информации нет. Электронной почты - тоже. А может, Вы конкурент из моего города?  Обращаясь с просьбой, хотя бы минимум информации о себе неплохо оставить

----------


## diola

Немного выше описывала конкурс про свадебные традиции. Называется он Свадебный круиз. Любому желающему зачитываешь традицию, а он угадывает...существует такая или нет. Вот выкладываю текст
“Свадебный круиз”

*Египет* – правда ли, что в Египте жених видит невесту лишь после всех свадебных торжеств?   (Верно).
*Болгария* – правда ли, что в Болгарии принято осыпать молодоженов не рисом или пшеницей, а плодами инжира?   (Верно).
*Дания* – правда ли, что в Дании во время сватовства жених должен подарить всем членам семьи невесты по паре деревянных башмаков?   (Нет).
*Венгрия* - правда ли, что в Венгрии жених во время сватовства должен преподнести родителям невесты в качестве подарка свиной окорок?   (Нет).
*Греция* - правда ли, что ни одна Греческая свадьба не обходится без традиционного танца денег. Гости, танцуя с женихом и невестой, прикрепляют к их одежде деньги?   (Да).
*Финляндия* - правда ли, что в Финляндии невеста перед свадьбой должна неделю провести в доме жениха, выполняя мелкую работу по хозяйству?   (Да).
*Бангладеш* - правда ли, что в Бангладеш невеста перед свадьбой должна три дня провести в джунглях?   (Нет).
*Норвегия* - правда ли, что в Норвегии молодожены после венчания и перед свадебным застольем должны зайти в хлев и подоить корову?   (Да).
*Германия* - правда ли, что в Германии в приданном невесты, переезжающей в дом жениха должен быть, пьяный петух привязанный к метле?   (Да).
*Англия* - правда ли, что в некоторых сельских районах Англии ворота церкви перед венчанием украшают пивными кружками и серебряными ложками?   (Да).

В конце обязательно выбираю желающего перечислить 10 свадебных традиций нашей страны. После этого вручаю приз :)

----------

Елена Мартысюк (13.08.2017)

----------


## хухрындик

> Ребят подскажите где можно взять материал для конкурса угадай мелодию ?


Нарезки для конкурса "Угадай мелодию" можно скачать >тут<

----------


## Инночка

> просто эти игры описаны в детском разделе, кроме газеты  а так играм сто лет в обед!!! ну ничего страшного-это твое первое сообщение!


Скажите, а вы здесь видели сказку о Репке на новый лад? С прикольными комментами ведущего, мне так понравилась, но не сохранила страницу, а сейчас найти не могу:((

----------


## Ильченко Игорь

Тема бородатых игр!!!!

----------


## Zажигалка

Разделить гостей на 2 команды. Приготовить 2 тары под монеты. Объявить: - каждая команда по очереди должна будет по нескольким словам отгадать песню. После того, как я назову несколько слов из песни, команда-соперник считает до 5 и после этого вы должны исполнить отрывок из этой песни. Если песня не отгадана, то команда должна положить в «тару» денежку любого достоинства. После отгадывает свою песню другая команда. По итогам конкурса выигравшая команда получает весь банк.

1. Облака – скрипка – река – улыбка (И тогда наверняка вдруг запляшут облака, И кузнечик запиликает на скрипке. С голубого ручейка начинается река, Ну, а дружба начинается с улыбки)
2. Волшебник – вертолет – кино – поздравит – эскимо (Прилетит вдруг волшебник В голубом вертолете , И бесплатно покажет кино. С Днем рожденья поздравит И наверно подарит мне в подарок  500  эскимо)
3. Кузнечик – огуречик – был (В траве сидел кузнечик, в Траве видел кузнечик, Совсем как огуречик, зелененький он был.)
4. Бабуси – гуси (Жили у бабуси два веселых гуся, Один -  белый, другой -  серый, Гуси мои гуси.)
5. Собаки – сосед – драки – нет (Если у вас нет собаки, Ее не отравит сосед, И с другом не будет драки, Если у вас, если у вас, если у вас друга нет, друга нет.)
6. Шорохи – утра – дороги – вечера (Не слышны в саду даже шорохи, Все здесь замерло до утра. Если б знали вы, как мне дороги Подмосковные вечера.)
7.  Мой – с собой – далеком – женой (Миленький ты мой, Возьми меня с собой! Там, в краю далеком, Буду тебе женой.)
8. Самолет – сбереги – поет – тайги (А ты, улетающий вдаль самолет  В сердце своем сбереги... Под крылом самолета о чем-то поет  Зеленое море тайги.)
. Спрятались – лютики – слов – любите – любовь (Ромашки спрятались, поникли лютики, Когда застыла я от горьких слов: Зачем вы, девочки, красивых любите, Непостоянная у них любовь.)
10. Поманит – удивит – одурманит – отрезвит (Сладка ягода в лес  поманит, Щедрой спелостью  удивит. Сладка  ягода одурманит, горька ягода отрезвит.)
11. Гнулись – была – пара – до утра  (Шумел камыш, деревья гнулись, а ночка темная была. Одна возлюбленная пара всю ночь гуляла до утра…)
12. Отрада – терему – высокий – никому (Живет моя отрада в высоком терему, а в терем тот высокий нет ходя никому…)
13. Проплывает – звезда – понимает – навсегда (Сиреневый туман над нами проплывает, над тамбуром горит полночная звезда. Кондуктор не спешит, кондуктор понимает, что с девушкою я прощаюсь на всегда…)
14. не пришла – верил – колокола – двери (А ты опять сегодня не пришла, а я так ждал, надеялся и верил, что зазвучат опять колокола, и ты войдешь в распахнутые двери…)
15. Моя – лесное – с тобою  (Милая моя, солнышко лесное, где в каких краях Встретимся с тобою)
16. Султан – жен – окружен (Если б я был Султан, я б имел трех жен. И тройной красотой был бы окружен)
17. Водяной – жестянка – болото (Я водяной, я водяной, никто не водится со мной. А жизнь моя жестянка, а ну ее в болото…)

----------

katerina33 (24.10.2018)

----------


## Дергилева Лена

Четвертый раз пишу это сообщение, и каждый раз сервер куда-то улетает:frown:, может просто не судьба ??? Но все же попытаюсь.
Мне нравиться. "Мешок с сюрпризом". Начинаю с виновника торжества. Задаю вопрос всем гостям о нем. Отдаю ему мешок, он выбирает себе подарок не глядя. Затем вопросы задаю уже тем, у кого мешок. Так и передаем по залу. Вопросы готовлю заранее, и импровизирую на месте: Девушка с самыми голубыми глазами. Мужчина с самой блестящей лысиной. Девушка с самыми сексуальными губами, длинными волосами, красивыми ногами... Мужчина с самым большим животиком, самый импозантный и т.д. 
А в мешок кладу или конфеты-шоколадки, или мелочь разную в виде сувенирчиков. 
Гости и отдыхают-кушают, и внимание свое направляют на всех гостей, и двигаются малость.  :Ok:

----------


## Zажигалка

Чтобы составить гороскоп, гостей просят вслух произнести свои именаи записывают их в том порядке, как они были названы.
1. Между ....( женское имя) и ....( мужское  имя) пробежит искра, и вы поймете, что это не просто увлечение, а любовь с первого взгляда.
2. ...( жен.имя ) вспомнит, как же она давно не отдыхала, и позволит себе расслабиться с... ( муж.имя).
3. ...( м.имя) скоро  начнет давать всем взаймы и , выпив энную порцию спиртного, запнется о шикарные длинные ноги .... ( жен.имя). При этом он забудет, кому и сколько дал взаймы.
4. ...(муж.имя) опьянеет от аромата духов ...(жен.имя).
5. ....(жен.имя)выберет для себя секс-символ, и им окажется....( муж.имя).
6. ... ( муж.имя) подарит сегодня ....  (жен.имя) свой нежный поцелуй.
7. ...(жен.имя) пойдет дальше, потому что она подарит...( муж.имя)просто всю себя.
8. Ближе к полуночи  ...(жен.имя) и ...( жен.имя) отправятся в ночной клуб и встретят двух молодых, красивых богатых.... вы сами понимаете... Но пойдут они туда не одни, а прихватив с собой ... ( муж.имя), который выиграет в казино 20000 долларов.
9....(жен.имя) пригласит всех оставшихся к себе в гости.
10. ...(жен.имя) и ...( муж.имя) в конце вечера будут ходить по залу и спрашивать: "вам пустые бутылки не нужны?"
11. ... (муж. имя) прямо сейчас произнесет тост.:tongue: :Pivo:

----------

Veruna (24.12.2018)

----------


## Zажигалка

Вспомнила еще один песенный конкурс. Для компаний, любящих попеть.
Разделяемся на 2 команды.  одна команда начинает по заданию ведущего, другая поет "антипесню".Поем:
самая жаркая песня- самая холодная песня
мокрая  - сухая
дневная - ночная
городская - деревенская
морская - сухопутная
веселая - грустная
коллективная - одиночная
воздушная - земная
русская - заграничная
громкая - тихая
женская - мужская
солнечная - лунная
детская - взрослая
 и т.п. 
Очень хорошо проходит!

----------

ЕленаКонстантиновна (10.07.2018), Натали))) (19.11.2018)

----------


## Оксана Радуга

> За столом хорошо идет ностальгическая игра вспоминалка.. Что раньше можно было купить на 1 копейку, 2, 3 ....и так до знаменитых 3-62 и 4-12 ( это водка) и далее.. старики балдеют вспоминая то время....


Давайте повспоминаем застойные времена, для игры пригодится: (цены г Новосибирска где-то с 82-90 года прошлого века)

1 коп - коробок спичек
20, 24 коп - булка хлеба
5 коп - булочка с помадкой
6 коп - трубочка с повидлом
1р 80 коп - конфеты "Волейбол"  за 1кг
24 коп - коробка кукурузных палочек
20 коп - арбуз за 1 кг
40 коп - дыня за 1 кг
78 коп - сахар за 1 кг
6 коп - проезд в автобусе
5 коп - проезд в метро

----------


## Светлана Ромашина

Прогноз по календарю
Маленькое гадание.
Всем участникам раздают календарики, в которых они отмечают какой-либо месяц. Затем Ведущий зачитывает предсказания,      соответствующие каждому месяцу.
У вас будет чистая, как январский воздух, дружба.
Вас ожидает бурная, как февральская вьюга, страсть.
Вам предстоит много веселых, как мартовская капель, часов общения.
Вам выпадут редкие, как апрельское тепло, минуты нежности.
Вас ожидает скоротечный, как майская гроза, флирт.
Ваши отношения наполнятся новой силой, как июньские травы.
Ваши отношения будут безоблачными, как июльское небо.
Вам     преподнесут     щедрые,     как , августовский кий урожай, подарки.
Ваши отношения будут не жаркими, но теплыми, как сентябрьское солнце.
Вас ждет затяжной, как октябрьский дождь, роман.
Вас подстерегают неожиданные, как ноябрьский гололед, приключения.
Вас будут радовать короткие, как декабрьский день, встречи.

----------

Veruna (24.12.2018), Натали))) (19.11.2018)

----------


## irjkmybwf

Эстафета

Количество игроков: любое

Дополнительно: выпивка и легкая закуска

В игре может участвовать сколько угодно человек. Все делятся на две команды (различия в поле не важны), самое главное - чтобы было одинаковое кол-во человек в каждой команде. Команды выстраиваются друг за другом. Перед ними на определенном расстоянии ставится столик, на нем:

1. бутылка водки (любое спиртное, просто с водкой интереснее),

2. рюмка (стакан - кому как нравиться),

3. тарелка с легкой закуской (например, лимон).

Бежит первый человек - наливает водку в стакан и бежит обратно. Второй выпивает и бежит обратно. Третий закусывает, тоже бежит обратно. Четвертый делает все: наливает, выпивает, закусывает и бежит обратно и т.д. Выигрывает та команда, у которой быстрее кончилось спиртное.

----------


## miss olga

конкурс "счастье".
Гости тянут карточки и читают что для них значит счастье.

Счастье мне дает работа, без нее мне не прожить.
У меня одна забота, как зарплату получить!

Мне для счастья полного нужно лишь одно:
Кавалера томного, свечи и вино!

Мне для счастья нужен дом, чтоб 12 комнат в нем,
И джакузи, и бассейн для семьи и для гостей!

Счастлив буду я, друзья, если станут вдруг моря, и озера,
и заливы все заполнены вдруг пивом!

Мне для счастья нужно солнце, море, пара незнакомцев,
Яхта с белым парусом, на шляпу перо страуса!

Буду, счастлив я, ребята, если мне дадут лопату,
Буду с ней всегда ходить, ямки и канавы рыть!

Для меня в еде лишь счастье, так люблю я пожевать,
И могу в любое время что-то вкусное умять.

Буду, счастлив я всецело порыбачить на пруду,
Но никак на это дело я пока не попаду!

----------

Галина Клиновская (10.08.2017)

----------


## miss olga

Мы не можем тебе в День Рождения
Дорогие подарки дарить,
Но зато эту ШЛЯПКУ чудесную
Можем мы от души предложить.

Мы решили, что вещь эта нужная:
В ней удобно гостей принимать,
И в любую погоду на воздухе,
Сможешь ты в ней на даче гулять.

Мы не можем тебе, несравненная,
От Диора подарок купить,
Но зато ВЕЕР красивейший
Можем мы от души подарить.

Обмахнешься ты им, полюбуешься,
Вспомнишь нас как хороших друзей,
Настроение сразу улучшится,
И вокруг будет воздух свежей.

К чаю тортик купить побоялись мы,
Быстро портятся слишком они,
Дарим СУШЕК вязаночку целую -
Ты их в чае потом размочи….

И унты подарить не сподобились,
Да и очень они тяжелы,
А на ноги твои подойдут скорей,
Вот такие простые НОСКИ.

Мы не можем тебе в этот праздник
Итальянские туфли купить,
Но зато эти легкие ТАПОЧКИ
Можем мы от души предложить.

Уверяем тебя,  без сомнения,
Обувь вряд ли удобней найдешь.
Надевай на работе  удобные.
Гордо с фарсом и стильно пройдешь.

Береги все подарки, что дарены,
Посмотри, как они хороши.
Пусть они не корыстны, да маленькие,
Мы их дарим от чистой души.

----------

katerina33 (24.10.2018), svseva (08.02.2016), Белочка90 (26.06.2019)

----------


## miss olga

Лотерея—ассоциация.

Читается первая ассоциация, если нет ответа, то читается вторая и т. д. Загаданный
предмет получает тот, кто первым его назвал.

Помада.
1. Когда муж приходит с работы и это у
него обнаружено, то жена в гневе.
2. Каждая женщина предпочитает свою.
3. С ней плохо целоваться.
4. Она идет всем женщинам

Туалетная бумага.
1. Это что-то очень длинное.
2. Но берут понемногу.
3. Раньше было дефицитом.
4. Она обычно в туалете.

Мозаика.
1. Из нее можно сделать картину.
2. Она бывает большая и маленькая.
3. Продается в красивой упаковке.
4. Ее очень трудно складывать

Спички.
1. Это деревянное, маленькое, тоненькое.
2. Есть головка, она играет главную роль.
3. От них тепло.
4. Необходимы курильщикам.
Приправы.
1. Это очень любят южные люди.
2. Здесь всего полно.
3. Добавляют в суп.
4. Очень жжет, но вкусно

Витамины.
1. Это полезно всем—детям и взрослым.
2. Бывают разноцветные.
3. Они небольшие, крутые или в таблетках.
4. В аптеке продают.

Свеча.
1. Чаще всего это длинное и тонкое.
2. От этого может случиться пожар.
3. Непременный атрибут праздника.
4. Еще они бывают в церкви.

Фломастер.
1. Это большая радость для детей.
2. Они могут высыхать, и тогда их
выбрасывают.
3. Экономный человек может их заправить.
4. Они лучше, чем цветные карандаши

----------

katerina33 (22.10.2018)

----------


## наталья севрюкова

Новогодние подблюдные предсказания																			Кому то сундучок добра			Скоро купит муженёк			 тебе пока то не хрена.				С бриллиантом перстенёк.																												Вот уж некогда скучать			Вот у девицы сноровка			 Целый год гостей встречать.		Каждый день лопать морковку.																												 Будет мил весь год ходить		Ждёт семью большой прогресс		Да подарочки носить.			Новый яркий» Мерседес».																													В этот год твоя зарплата		Милка, сердце приготовь			Вырастет процента на два.		Ждёт счастливая любовь.																													Вот уж радость, вот веселье		Изменение в судьбе				Из квартиры выселенье.		Кошка народит тебе.																														Год порадует обновой			Всем подруженькам пример-			Мебелью красивой, новой.		 Будет муж- миллионер.																													 На работе, дорогуша			Ждёт красавицу, девицу			 Будешь бить весь год баклуши.	Дивный отдых за границей.																													В этот го не будь строга,		Счастье ждёт ,тебя вершина			Муженьку наставь рога.		Сексуальненький  мужчина.																													В этот год ты не зевай			 А тебе подарок спонсор			Да почаще наливай.			Панталончики с начёсом.																													 Ты в одну из лотерей			 Друг «Виагру» кушать станет		Выиграешь сто рублей.			Вот ж он тебя достанет.																													Не упустишь ты момента,		 Для тебя годок хорош,				Погостишь у президента.		Спонсора себе найдёшь.																																										Все пути тебе открыты,			 Встретишь друга по душе,			 Скоро будешь знаменитой.		Станешь ездить на « Порше».																												Вам безмерно повезёт			 Ждут, и слава и успех				И петух у вас снесёт.			И мешок всяких потех.																														Ждёт отличная карьера			Любовничек у ворот				Замуж выйдешь ты за Мэра.		Свою милку ждёт -пождёт.																																										Жизнь  без горя и без слёз	Вам не скажем не тая					А деньжонок целый воз.	Лучший друг будет- свинья.

----------

Veruna (24.12.2018)

----------


## Мария В

Я всегда застольную программу провожу перед конкурсами: викторина про юбиляра-молодых, викторина фильмов (фразы из фильмов), вопросы по профессиям, вопросы переделки потом часть гостей участвует в конкурсе или букв или танцевальном или в любом другом. Часть смотрит за участием ))) И получается и как представление, и как конкурс.

----------


## ТанЮшкаСорока

а можно поподробнее?

----------


## elen-yak

Мне всего - 32. То, что помню я:
мороженое "Плодово-ягодное" - 7 коп.
молоко, 1 л - 42 коп, из них бутылка - 20 коп.
батон - 22 коп.
пирожок с ливером - 6 коп.
булочка "сдоба" С тёмным верхом - 9 коп.

Теперь я понимаю: "Как здорово было жить!!!!!"

----------


## наталья севрюкова

В карелии для всей кавалерии,							Варила Валерия вареники,									 Варвара вялила валенки,									 Виктория вязала веники.																																																									 Медведь- шатун, как злой шайтан,								 Шутя, зашёл в кафешантан.					 Он выпил шнапса, съел шашлык								 И показал шалавам клык.																																																										 То ликёр, то « Рислинг» лили										Лилипуты в рюмку Лиле.					 Лилю любят лилипуты, но любовь для Лили- путы.																																									Крича» Эй, братья, ухнем!», Кирял кюре на кухне.			« Покуда не опухнем, как следует мы бухнем».																																										 Не спится Ницше в Ницце.										 Он мечет в нише пиццу.						 И шпарит Нидше шустро										 Трактат про Заратустру.

----------

Рина-Екатерина (29.03.2017)

----------


## наталья севрюкова

вот ещё популярные скороговорки-																									Возле ямы холм с кулями. Сяду на холм,								куль поправлю.																																	Еду я по выбоинам, из выбоинам							не выйду я.																																					Интервьюер интервента интервьюировал.																														Инфляция галопировала, галопировала,					да не выгалопировала .																																		Пошла поля полоть в поле.																																			Пакет под попкорн.																																	В шалаше шуршит шелками жёлтый дервиш из			Алжира и, жонглируя ножами, штуку кушает инжира.																												Везёт Сенька Саньку с Сонькой на санках.				Санки скок, Сеньку с ног, Соньку в лоб,					все в сугроб.																																						Вахмистр с вахмистершей, ротмистр с					ротмистершей.																																				Константин констатировал инцидент с интендантом и прецедент с претендентом.																																														Соковары Косово варят в скороварках					кокосовый сок.																																			Всех скороговорок не переговоришь,					не перевыскороговоришь.																																														Из- под Костромы, из- под Костромищи шли				четыре мужчины. Говорили про торги, да про покупки,	про крупу, да про подкрупки.

----------


## Мария В

Если по подробнее было ко мне, то могу ответить. Заранее прошу юбиляра-молодых ответить на некоторые весёлые вопросы - любимая кукла, любимое блюдо, кем хотел стать и т.д. (могу в личку скинуть). За правильные ответы даю конфету. ПОтом из тех, кто правильно отвечал вывожу участников уже на конкурс. И получается как заводка к конкурсу и танцам.
Есть Викторина фильмов. А вы знаете какие фильмы у нашего юбиляра-молодых любимые? И музыкант ставит нарезки - фразы и музыка из фильмов, за правильный ответ конфетку, а дальше то же развитие событий что и выше.

----------


## ilarionova

ЗАГАДКИ
Росло – повыросло, из кустов повылезло, по рукам покатилось, на зубах очутилось. (Орех.)
***
Не зверь, не птица, а нос – как спица. (Комар.)
***
Гладит все, чего касается, а дотронешься – кусается. (Утюг.)
***
Весной веселит, летом холодит, осенью питает, зимой согревает. (Лес.)
***
Летит – молчит, лежит – молчит. Когда умрет, тогда ревет. (Снег.)
***
Чем больше из нее берешь, тем больше она становится. (Яма.)
***
Сто маленьких братьев меж собой равны. Кто они? (Сантиметры в метре.)
***
На чужой спине едет, а на своей груз везет. (Седло.)
***
Висит сито не руками свито. (Паутина.)
***
У туши уши, а головы нет. (Ушанка.)

----------


## ilarionova

« Расшифровка имени юбиляра  по буквам».
« Час ассоциацый» -
 Если сравнить юбиляра с цветком, деревом, цветом, временем года, животным, время суток, фрукт. 
Овощь, хлебобулочным изд., птица, насекомое, страна. 
Тост – «за настоящую женщину ( мужчину) ».

Бывают моменты иногда, что нужно заполнить паузу, мне помогает импровизация.

----------


## pampelmusa

*Светлана Ромашина*, 



> Прогноз по календарю
> Маленькое гадание.


Можно листочки с гаданием прикрепить на зонтик ,зонтик передавать за столом под музыку ,на ком музыка остановилась - срывает листок и зачитывает ,какой месяц ему выпал

----------


## наталья севрюкова

Игры для вечеринок

Игровой репертуар для молодежных игровых программ и корпоративных вечеринок

"Винегрет" из пословиц и поговорок"

Игровик называет фразу, участникам программы нужно вспомнить пословицу, аналогичную по сути "зараженной" фразе.

1. Леди покинула фаэтон, и лошади помчались быстрее. (Баба с воза - кобыле легче.)

2. Без приложения старания награды не будет. (Без труда не вытащишь и рыбку из пруда.)

3. Порою наши чувства разуму неподвластны. (Любовь зла - полюбишь и козла.) 

4. Непрерывное воспроизведение себе подобных. (Яблоко от яблони не далеко падает.) 

5. Безделье от страха. (Волков бояться - в лес не ходить.) 

6. Первый из них всегда обречен. (Первый блин всегда комом.) 

7. Материя первична, сознание вторично. (Встречают по одежке, провожают по уму.) 

8. Конфликт поколений на уровне курятника. (Яйца курицу не учат.) 

9. Так сидят только обладатели пятачков и американцы. (Посади свинью за стол, она и ноги на стол.) 

10. Если он протрезвеет, то утонет. (Пьяному море по колено.) 

11. Гусино-свиная иерархия. (Гусь свинье не товарищ.) 

12. Кошачья печаль. (Не все коту масленица.) 

13. Воспитание одноглазового. (У семи нянек дитя без глазу.) 

14. Русская национальная кухня. (Щи да каша - пища наша.) 

15. Мысли в слух в экстремальном состоянии. (Что у трезвого на уме, то у пьяного на языке.) 

16. Бесценная малютка. (Мал золотник, да дорог.) 

17. Следи за базаром. (Слово не воробей - вылетит, не поймаешь.) 

18. Улыбка от кривого зеркала. (Нечего на зеркало пенять, коли рожа крива.) 

19. Кредиторы ждать не любят. (Долг платежом красен.) 

20. Написанное не страшится колющих и режущих предметов. (Что написано пером, то не вырубишь топором.) 

21. Все пошли, и ты догоняй. (Семеро одного не ждут.) 

22. Великие дела ждут великих людей. (Большому кораблю - большое плавание.) 

23. Будней пять, а выходных - два. (Делу -время, а потехе - час.) 

24. Его Бог спонсирует. (Кто рано встает, тому Бог подает.) 

"Перевертыши".

Названия кинофильмов:

1. "Семьдесят одна вечность осени". ("Семнадцать мгновений весны".) 

2. "Оборванец с фамилией Бегемот". ("Данди по прозвищу Крокодил".) 

3. "Чепчик французской республики". ("Корона Российской империи".) 

4. "Все на улице". ("Один дома".) 

5. "Стеклянная нога". ("Бриллиантовая рука".) 

6. "Воровское ПТУ". ("Полицейская академия".) 

7. "Курсанты, назад!". ("Гардемарины, вперед!".) 

8. "Черная луна джунглей". ("Белое солнце пустыни") 

9. "Холодные головы". ("Горячие головы".) 

10. "Урюпинск улыбкам доверяет". ("Москва слезам не верит".) 

11. "Умрем после среды". ("Доживем до понедельника".) 

12. "В роке все мужчины". ("В джазе только девушки".) 

13. "Кошка под соломой". ("Собака на сене".) 

14. "Посади папу на самолет". ("Сбрось маму с поезда".) 

Строчки из песен: 

1. "Над полом его шалаша…". ("Под крышей дома моего…".) 

2. "Маляр, что малюет снег…". ("Художник, что рисует дождь…".) 

3. "Стремный зеленый носок…". ("Стильный оранжевый галстук…".) 

4. "На дереве почивала саранча…". ("В траве сидел кузнечик…".) 

5. "Прошлая ночь поражений пулями не пахнет…". ("Этот День Победы порохом пропах…".) 

6. "Полонез черной вороны…". ("Самба белого мотылька…".) 

7. "Прощай, мальчик - плейбой…" ("Здравствуй, девочка - секонд-хенд…".) 

Названия сказок: 

1. "Ведьма лубяной деревушки". ("Волшебник Изумрудного города".) 

2. "Бодрствующий уродец". ("Спящая красавица".) 

3. "Село бездельников". ("Город мастеров".) 

4. "Собака босиком". ("Кот в сапогах".) 

5. "Огромная королевна". ("Маленький принц".) 

6. "Мышкин сарай". ("Кошкин дом".) 

7. "Рак-домосед". ("Лягушка-путешественница".) 

8. "Домашние утята". ("Дикие лебеди".) 

9. "Республика прямых окон". ("Королевство кривых зеркал".) 

"Хотите - верьте, хотите - нет". 

Блеф - викторина 

1. Верите ли вы, что слово "неделя" происходит от глагола "не делать"? (Да.) 

2. Верите ли вы, что первыми часами, которыми пользовались люди, были песочные часы? (Нет, водяные.) 

3. верите ли вы, что в Древней Греции бегали люди-часы и сообщали желающим, который час? (Да.) 

4. Верите ли вы, что раньше люди носили часы на ноге? (Да, песочные.) 

5. Верите ли вы, что китайцы первыми научились определять время по расположению звезд? (Нет, египтяне.) 

6. Верите ли вы, что китайцы изобрели огненные часы? (Да.) 

7. Верите ли вы, что испанский король Карл V определял время с помощью свечи? (Да.) 

8. Верите ли вы, что в календаре одного из народов, есть месяцы с такими названиями "месяц дружбы", "месяц смены одежды", "месяц окончания дел"? (Да, в японском календаре.) 

9. Верите ли вы, что кто-нибудь, мог лично продлить год? (Да, во времена Ю. Цезаря, священник за отдельную плату мог самовольно продлить год.) 

"Бред профессора". 

Что такое "Бред профессора"? Возьмем любое крылатое высказывание, все слова заменим на наукообразные определения этих слов. В результате и получится псевдонаучный бред... бред профессора. 

1. Условием выживания биологической особи является ее перемещение по криволинейной замкнутой траектории. (Хочешь жить - умей вертеться.) 

2. Некоторые аспекты поведения человека, напоминающие таковые у определенных домашних животных в условиях нахождения последних на стеблях злаковых растений, высушенных естественным образом. (Собака на сене.) 

3. Пернатые сельскохозяйственные вредители, ранее пораженные огнестрельным оружием, способны без труда декодировать зрительные образы отдельных видов отходов мукомольного производства. (Стреляного воробья на мякине не поведешь.) 

4. Результатом самоотождествления с определенным видом мицетов является акт целенаправленного движения в изготовленную путем ручного плетения емкость. (Назвался груздем - полезай в кузов.) 

5. Торговля мелким домашним животным, расфасованным в непрозрачную тару, изготовленную из прочной материи. (Продать кота в мешке.) 

6. Стоимость доставки крупного рогатого скота значительно превышает стоимость груза. (За морем телушка полушка, да рубль перевоз.) 

7. Правильно сориентироваться в пространстве по звуку удается не каждому. (Слышал звон, да не знает, где он.) 

"Данетки". 

Что такое "данетка"? Это загадка, которая "разыгрывается" между загадывающим и отгадывающими, причем отгадывающие задают вопросы, а загадывающий отвечает на них "да", "нет" или "не имеет значения". В результате отгадывающие должны прояснить ситуацию полностью. 

1. На олимпиаде средний боксер выиграл три боя. Сначала удары были обычные, но постепенно крепчали, достигая такой силы, будто били камнем. Потом он был дисквалифицирован. (Руки обмотаны бинтом, пропитанным гипсом.) 

2. Каренина бросается под поезд, но сильные руки отталкивают ее в сторону. (Съемки кинофильма.) 

3. От тщеславия она лишилась пищи. (Басня "Ворона и лисица".) 

4. Женщина входит в комнату, закрывает дверь на ключ и начинает раздеваться. В это время гаснет свет и раздается свист. (Во время киносеанса порвалась пленка.) 

5. В марте 1945 г. в Берлине за столик кафе сел человек в форме немецкого офицера и заказал два пива. Хозяин подал пиво и сразу же позвонил в гестапо и сообщил, что в его кафе сидит американский шпион. (Человек в форме - негр.) 

6. Он был неизвестен, потом нарушил инструкцию, погиб и прославился. (Легенда об Икаре.) 

Загадки для отгадок. 

1. Около 40 млн. человек занимаются ЭТИМ по ночам. Что ЭТО такое? (Internet.) 

2. Что нельзя съесть на завтрак? (Обед и ужин.) 

3. Кто под проливным дождем не намочит волосы? (Лысый.) 

4. Почему шляпу носят? (Потому что она сама не ходит.) 

5. Какое слово всегда звучит неверно? (Слово "неверно".) 

6. Что можно приготовить, но нельзя съесть? (Домашнее задание, цемент.) 

7. Что все люди на Земле делают одновременно? (Живут.) 

8. Какое животное имеет шесть ног и ходит на голове? (Вошь.) 

9. Что это: сидит на окне, говорит по-французски? (Француз.) 

10. Кто ходит сидя? (Шахматист.)

----------

Anisoara (17.06.2019), Рина-Екатерина (29.03.2017)

----------


## ilarionova

Качества, ставшие визитной карточкой юбиляра.

Это качество простое
Не даёт душе покоя.,
С ним никак не усидишь
Да и долго не проспишь.   ( Трудолюбие).

Жизнь порою бьёт, так что же?
Устоять не всякий сможет,
Сила сдерживать удар – 
Это тоже божий дар.  ( Терпение)

Это качество прекрасно,
Хоть порою и опасно
И не каждому дано,
 В голове живёт оно.  (Ум. Интеллект)

Интеллект, конечно классно,
Но и он бывает разным.
Ум в содружестве с душой
Человечной и большой.  ( Мудрость).

Пусть не велика зарплата,
Не рублём она богата,
Каждый новый день и час
Ей сокровища припас.
Человек такой – что клад,
Каждым новым днём богат.  ( Жизнелюб, оптимист).

Не спрашивают, сколько лет, у женщины.
Она всегда красива, молода,
Хоть сединой с морщинками отмечены
Так незаметно пролетевшие года.
Все было в них - застой и перемены.
А Ты живешь - характером светла,
Пережила невзгоды, перемены,
Двоих детей на ноги подняла.
Чего же пожелать еще?
От всей души, от нас:
Живи, работай, не болей,
Чтоб встретить сотый юбилей.

----------

Anisoara (17.06.2019), Рина-Екатерина (29.03.2017)

----------


## Гук Виола

Привет всем. Эту застольную игру можно проводить на любом празднике. Написать на карточках вопросы и ответы. К тому, кто хочет задать вопрос подходите, спрашиваете, кому этот человек хочет задать вопрос, и соответственно карточку с ответом отдаёте, или отдаёт ваш помощник. Читать нужно громко, чётко, если участники мямлют, нужно дублировать текст в микрофон, иначе весь смысл пропадёт.
                            Час откровений. Вопросы.

Вы не хотели бы вместе со мной сходить в зоопарк?

Вам нравится форма моего голеностопного сустава?

Вы согласились бы ради меня сунуть голову в пасть льва?

Вас очаровывает запах моих духов? (одеколона?)

Вы смогли бы отдать мне последний рубль?

Вас привлекают мужчины (женщины) моей профессии?

Вы позволяете себе невинные шалости?

Вам доводилось гулять по Пляс-пигаль?

Вы разрешите мне проводить Вас сегодня?

Это правда, что вы храните в своём бумажнике моё фото?

Вы готовы поцеловать меня прямо сейчас?

Вас не очень будет раздражать мой храп?

Вы позволите называть Вас «Зайка моя»?

Вас не раздражает моё небескорыстное внимание?

Вы согласились бы вместе со мной жить в деревне?

Вам нравится цвет моих томных глаз?

Вы могли бы ради меня постричься наголо?
Вам не кажется, что у нас с Вами много общего?

Вас возбуждает форма моего носа?

Это правда, что Вы мечтаете прямо сейчас уединиться со мной?

Вы часто думаете обо мне, перед тем как уснуть?

Вам нравится плавать ночью в море без купальника?

Вы согласились бы назвать мою маму тёщей (свекровью)?

Вам не кажется, что у нас с Вами могли бы получиться красивые дети?

Вы мечтаете принять участие в конкурсе «Само совершенство»?

Вас не смущает наша разница в возрасте?

Вы не согласитесь потереть мне спинку?

Вас возмущает, как и меня, расширение НАТО на восток?

Вы испытываете ревность, когда я кокетничаю с другим (другой)?

Это правда, что в любви Вам нет равных?

Вы готовы предложить мне руку, сердце и кошелёк?

Вас привлекает шведская модель семьи?

Вам нравятся романтические вечера при свечах?
Вы могли бы ради меня пройти по центральной улице в стрингах?

Вы не боитесь потерять рядом со мной голову?

Вам не кажется, что пора отбросить ложную стыдливость?

Вы умеете подавать по утрам кофе в постель?

Вас увлекает исполнение Брамса в четыре руки?

Вы согласитесь меня усыновить (удочерить)?

Это правда, что я являюсь Вам в самых откровенных снах?

Вы хотели бы проснуться вместе со мной в Париже?

Вас удивляет моя откровенность?

Вы верите в любовь с первого взгляда?

Вам нравится, как и мне, китайская кухня?

Вы согласились бы сфотографироваться для «Плейбоя»?

Вам импонирует мой педикюр?

Вы умеете делать тайский массаж?

Вам не кажется, что нам покровительствуют звёзды?

Вы согласились бы вместе со мной перечитать Хемингуэя?

Это правда, что Вас называют Дон Жуаном (Клеопатрой)?

Вы любите загорать топлес?

Вам хотелось бы покататься со мной на Кадиллаке?

Вы ещё не оставили желание уйти в монастырь?

Вас часто охватывает любовная лихорадка?

Вы позволяете себе любовь по телефону?

Вас увлекает коллекционирование предметов женского (мужского) туалета?

Вы не согласились бы разводить со мной хомячков?

Вам можно доверить сокровенную тайну?

Вы готовы ради меня сменить имидж и стать похожим на Андрея Малахова?

Это правда, что у меня есть шанс?

Вы не хотели бы на пару часов застрять со мной в лифте?

Вам нравятся женщины (мужчины) моей комплекции?

Вы могли бы купить для меня миллион алых роз?

Вас не пугает, что мы здесь не одни?

Вы разрешите позвонить вам сегодня в полночь?

Вас интересует проблема внебрачных детей?

Вы пошли бы со мной в разведку?
Вам не кажется, что мы с Вами похожи на Тристана и Изольду?

Вы не изъявили бы желание стать моим спонсором?

Это правда, что я – Ваш кумир?

Вы согласитесь со мной каждый вечер смотреть программу «Время»?

Вам не хочется повалять вместе со мной дурака?

Вы разрешите мне стать вашим маленьким пупсиком?

Вы не будете возражать, если счёт в банке у нас будет общим?

Вы не хотели бы заняться со мной решением демографической проблемы?

Вы по-прежнему по утрам пьёте без меня коньяк?

Вас восхищают мои губы?

Вы не помогли бы мне в изучении корейского языка?

Вас поражает в самое сердце моя скромность?

Вы не хотели бы со мной поиграть в бирюльки?

Вам подарить красочное издание «Камасутры»?

Это правда, что вы шепчете во сне моё имя?

Вам хочется обнять мои колени?
Вас не отталкивает цвет моих зубов?

Вас увлекает перспектива иметь одинаковую со мной фамилию?

Вам больше нравиться «до» или «после»?

Вы готовы пережить вместе со мной конец света?

Скажите, всё, что про Вас говорят, это правда?

                                  Ответы.
Да, да, и ещё раз да!

Мне нужно посоветоваться с мамой.

Только в особо праздничный день.

Я лучше поберегу своё здоровье.

Эта мечта моей жизни.

Глупости не для меня.

Мне это принимать как предложение?

У меня в жизни другие принципы.

Прямо здесь и прямо сейчас!

По гороскопу у меня сегодня трудный день.

Как говорят немцы: «Дас ист фантастиш».

Я думаю, мне не хватит смелости.
Это так заманчиво!

От таких вопросов у меня начинается мигрень.

Сначала я посмотрю, как вы умеете мыть посуду.

Фи, вы оказывается такой (такая) же, как  все!

А что потом?

В детстве меня этому не учили!

Ах Вы, проказник (проказница)!

Сначала я познакомлю Вас со своей бабушкой.

Как говорят французы: «Пуркуа па?» (почему бы и нет)?

Да я скорее удавлюсь!

Это моё сокровенное желание.

У нас может не совпасть резус-фактор.

Я допускаю маленькие слабости.

Разве я похож (а)  на идиота (ку)?

Только по вторникам с трёх до четырёх.

У меня другая ориентация.

Как-нибудь в следующий раз.

Как славно, что Вы первым заговорили на эту тему.
Я отвечу вам по японский: «Накося выкуся!»

Ничто человеческое мне не чуждо.

А Вы не будете завтра сожалеть об этом?

Я как пионер – всегда готов!

Данный вопрос решите через моего адвоката.

Это так феерично!

Ещё один такой вопрос, и я вызову милицию.

Ну я же не монах, (не монашка)!

Папа запрещает мне это делать.

Как говорят американцы: «О кей!»

Я не предполагал (а), что Вы настолько распущены!

Какой вы шалунишка! (Какая вы шалунья!)

За что мне такое наказание!

Это именно то, чтомне нужно.

Вам не стоило раскрывать перед всеми мои тайны.

Позже, сейчас для этого слишком светло.

Вы давно не были у психиатра?

О, это как наркотик!
Да, я уже достаточно пьян (а) для этого.

Вы пьяны, а я с пьяными не разговариваю!

Ну это же аморально!

Конечно, иначе неинтересно было бы жить.

Как можно задавать такие вопросы, не заплатив налоги?

Эта тема меня не интересует.

Спросонья и не такое бывает.

Каждый день, и не по разу.

А я получу от этого удовольствие?

Сначала мне нужно подкрепиться.

И под пыткой не скажу!

Как говорят итальянцы: «Уно моменто».

Ваш вопрос приводит меня в трепет!

Не сыпьте соль на рану.

Об этом поговорим без свидетелей.

С вами – хоть на край света!

Так Вы тоже этого хотите?

Ну, что ж, копите деньги!
Я не строю воздушных замков.

Как говорили римляне: «Дум Спиро спэро» (пока дышу, надеюсь).

Уйди, старушка, я в печали.

Ещё две рюмки, и я согласен (а).

А я не пожалею об этом?

За деньги я готов (а) на всё!

Эта не самая удачная Ваша шутка!

Я запишу вас на четверг.

Я в восторге от подобной перспективы!

Лучше обратитесь к моей подруге (к моему другу).

Как говорят в Одессе» «Шо я с этого буду иметь?»

Да, я тоже без комплексов.

Вы бы сначала поинтересовались, сколько мне лет.

Господи, а я не смел (а) и надеяться!

Мы рассмотрим Ваш вопрос в понедельник на расширенном совете.

Где ж ты раньше бал (а)?

Какое совпадение, то же самое я хотел(а) спросить у Вас!
Только когда еду в поезде на верхней полке.

Моё финансовое положение не позволяет мне подобные эксперименты.



Ну, если только совсем чуть-чуть.

О, как вы нетерпеливы!

Вы в зеркало давно смотрелись?

После такого вопроса вы обязаны на мне жениться, (выйти за меня замуж).

Этого я не скажу даже под пыткой.
С уважением - Виола. :Aga:

----------

Veruna (24.12.2018), Мусиенко (05.03.2019), Рина-Екатерина (29.03.2017)

----------


## Гук Виола

Всем привет. Ещё одна фентифлюшка на любой праздник.
Беспроигрышная лотерея. 
Острый соус, или связка острых жгучих перцев, чтобы повесить на шею.
Мягкая игрушка.
Журнал "Плэй бой", или любой другой эротический.
Банный веник, с куском "Банного мыла".
Соска пустышка.
Упаковка туалетной бумаги, можно рулон, но когда хотя бы 4, то эффектней и смешней. 
1. Любитель острых ощущений.


2. Любитель мягких отношений.


3.  Кто  не любит спать в одиночестве.


4.  Кто любит чистоту и порядок.


5. Любитель всё как следует обдумать.


6.  Кто любит много говорить.
С уважением - Виола. :Aga:

----------


## ilarionova

Застольное развлечение делаю после сбора подарков, если собираем, когда гости  за столом.  
( заранее узнаю у жениха о наличии автомобиля у него)
Передавая деньги, собранные гостями, молодым - я задаю вопрос " хотите, чтобы в вашей семье всегда были деньги!?"  Ответ - "да", ну тогда чтобы их всегда было достаточно надо на них посидеть. Кладём на стул невесты (упакованные) конверты с деньгами и под  музыку ( барыня) сидя танцевать, гости поддерживают аплодисментами. 
А затем жениху на стул кладём эти деньги и он изображает, на какой машине он едет ( под быструю мелодию)  , то есть какую бы хотел иметь машину.  Затем отгадавшему гостю приз.

----------


## Zажигалка

Игра для большой компании.
( при желании можно  подсократить и количество играющих, и количество желаний)
 В игре участвуют все присутствующие, им раздаются карточки с номерами по количеству человек (например от 1 до 15). У ведущего список из 100 желаний.  Он обращается к одному из гостей с вопросами: 
1. Что ты больше всего желаешь? Участник игры называет любую цифру от 1 до 100, ведущий зачитывает желание под этим номером. 
2. Кто поможет осуществить это? Участник игры называет любую цифру от 1 до 15, тот, у кого карточка с названным номером, поднимает руку. 
3. Что ты пожелаешь ему(ей)? Снова участник называет цифру от 1 до 100. 
Теперь ведущий обращается к тому, кто поднимал руку в ответ на вопрос: "Кто поможет осуществить это?" Игра продолжается до тех пор, пока все гости не примут участие.

Желания: 
1. Выиграть 10 000 долларов. 
2. Вылечить зубы. 
3. Найти любовника (любовницу). 
4. Выиграть в карты. 
5. Получить столько денег, чтобы расплатиться с долгами. 
6. Делать дорогие подарки начальству. 
7. Произвести впечатление на своих знакомых и друзей. 
8. Покупать дорогую одежду. 
9. Приобрести машину вашей мечты. 
10. Стать богаче других. 
11. Путешествовать за границу. 
12. Отправиться в круиз. 
13. Провести незабываемый отпуск у моря с чужой женой (чужим мужем). 
14. Купить квартиру. 
15. Получить огромное наследство от родственников из Африки. 
16. Получить в подарок от начальника его дачу. 
17. Приобрести дом в ближайшей из деревень. 
18. Купить катер. 
19. Приобрести собственный самолет. 
20. Стать хозяином (хозяйкой) винного магазина. 
21. Занять место своего начальника. 
22. Стать владельцем табачной фабрики. 
23. Ограбить банк. 
24. Найти золотую жилу. 
25. Завладеть соседским огородом. 
26. Купить дорогую мебель. 
27. Стать художником, рисующим обнаженные натуры. 
28. Купить чистокровного скакуна. 
29. Сменить пол. 
30. Зарабатывать в 10 раз больше своего начальника. 
31. Сменить место жительства. 
32. Заключить брак с французом (француженкой). 
33. Сменить соседей. 
34. Получить водительские права. 
35. Завести ребенка. 
36. Найти свою "половинку". 
37. Пережить большую любовь. 
38. Получить возможность расстаться. 
39. Иметь более чувственного и нежного мужа (жену). 
40. Развестись без проблем. 
41. Подружиться с начальником. 
42. Выиграть в лотерею 5 раз подряд значительные суммы. 
43. Получить больше свободы. 
44. Притягивать к себе мужчин (женщин).
 45. Сделать супермодную стрижку. 
46. Избавиться от волос на лице. 
47. Победить перхоть. 
48. Нравиться мужчинам (женщинам). 
49. Забыть о своих многочисленных комплексах. 
50. Оказывать влияние на главного бухгалтера. 
51. Привлекать общий интерес к своим проблемам. 
52. Участвовать в чемпионате мира по футболу. 
53. Загореть, как шоколадка. 
54. Получать постоянные приглашения в рестораны. 
55. Бывать в обществе богатых людей. 
56. Предотвратить старость. 
57. Отрастить косы. 
58. Отрастить шикарную бороду. 
59. Стать знаменитым певцом. 
60. Чтобы узнавали на улице, просили автографы. 
61. Вести программу "Большая стирка". 
62. Купить стиральную машину. 
63. Похудеть на 30 кг. 
64. Стать героем газетной сенсации. 
65. Жить, как во сне, - среди роскоши и денег. 
66. Научиться печь торты. 
67. Не завидовать ни в чем другим людям. 
68. Построить дом, посадить дерево, вырастить сына. 
69. Постоянно иметь свежее дыхание. 
70. Сняться в журнале "Плейбой". 
71. Стать сильной личностью. 
72. Продвинуться по служебной лестнице. 
73. Полететь в космос. 
74. Расстаться с вредными привычками. 
75. Получить в день рождения миллион алых роз. 
76. Работать 3 раза в неделю и получать вдвое больше. 
77. Приобрести карманный компьютер. 
78. Найти клад. 
79. Научиться вязать крючком. 
80. Избавиться от своей лысины. 
81. Хочу научиться кокетничать. 
82. Избавиться от привычки грызть ногти. 
83. Снова попасть в детский сад. 
84. Выиграть в этом квартале 5000 руб. 
85. Стать фотомоделью. 
86. Попасть на необитаемый остров с прекрасным юношей (девушкой). 
87. Иметь множество золотых украшений. 
88. Чтобы в честь меня назвали город. 
89. Знать наизусть Трудовой кодекс. 
90. Заниматься благотворительностью. 
91. Завести собаку. 
92. Увеличить бюст. 
93. Работать в цирке. 
94. Уехать учиться в Лондон. 
95. Сняться в бразильском сериале. 
96. Накачать бицепсы. 
97. Стать политическим деятелем. 
98. Купить шикарную шубу. 
99. Выиграть в казино. 
100. Научиться стирать носки.

----------

ламик (08.12.2020), Мусиенко (05.03.2019), Рина-Екатерина (29.03.2017)

----------


## Zажигалка

Игроки разбирают карточки с пословицами и поговорками и зачитывают их по порядку после фразы ведущего, начав со слов «Мой девиз...»
*Фразы ведущего.* В дружбе. В любви. В работе. В сексе. В воспитании детей. В воспитании мужа (жены). На пляже. В сауне. На «ковре» у начальства. В бане. В командировке. На даче. В очереди. В ресторане. На базаре. На больничном. На остановке. На отдыхе. На празднике. В казино. Дома. В отпуске. В вытрезвителе. В театре. На свидании.

*Пословицы и поговорки.* Повторенье — мать ученья. Любишь кататься, люби и саночки возить. Куда ни кинь, всюду клин. Попытка не пытка. Где тонко, там и рвется. Первый блин всегда комом. Куй железо, пока горячо. Поспешишь — людей насмешишь. Дело мастера боится. Что посеешь, то и пожнешь. Не место красит человека, а человек — место. Это цветочки, а ягодки впереди. Тише едешь, дальше будешь. Лучше поздно, чем никогда. Не хлебом единым жив человек. Без труда не вынешь и рыбку из пруда. Глаза боятся, а руки делают. Взялся за гуж, не говори, что не дюж. Терпение и труд все перетрут. Делу время — потехе час. Не до жиру, быть бы живу. Кто рано встает, тому Бог подает. Конец — делу венец. Назвался груздем, полезай в кузов. Долог день до вечера, коли делать нечего.

 :Tatice 03:

----------

Veruna (24.12.2018), Нататулечка (08.09.2016)

----------


## sa-sha76

> Если по подробнее было ко мне, то могу ответить. Заранее прошу юбиляра-молодых ответить на некоторые весёлые вопросы - любимая кукла, любимое блюдо, кем хотел стать и т.д. (могу в личку скинуть). За правильные ответы даю конфету.


а я называю это юбилейным лото   Я называю лот, который выставляет юбиляр в качестве приза, задаю вопрос. Отвечаете правильно в течение 1 минуты - забираете приз!
 Игра «Юбилейное лото». 
Первый лот - «Воздушный поцелуй юбиляра». Назовите любимый цветок именинника.   ГЛАДИОЛУС
Второй лот - «Крепкое рукопожатие юбиляра». Назовите любимый безалкогольный напиток.  ЧАЙ 
Третий лот - «Автограф юбиляра». Назовите любимЫЙ ЖАНР ЛИТЕРАТУРЫ.                             ФАНТАСТИКА
Четвертый лот - «Поцелуй юбиляра». Назовите любимый мультфильм                               ПРОСТОКВАШИНО И НУ ПОГОДИ  
 Пятый лот - «Русский троекратный поцелуЙ». Назовите любимое блюдо.               ПИРОГ С КАРПОМ
Шестой лот - похвала из уст юбиляра
 Назовите имя любимой певицы   АННА ГЕРМАН . 
Седьмой лот - «Стопочка водки  с юбиляром». Назовите идеал женственности и красоты, кото¬рый раз и навсегда определил для себя именинник. (Ответ - имя супруги юбиляра.) ,а если юбиляр женщина то можно и переделать последний абзац 
 ещё моя палочка-выручалочка....за столом   ищем самого любвеобильного- говорят мужчина любит глазами
Сколько женщин в зале число кто ближе всех угадал тот и победитель
и напоследок  есть игра кенгуру (игра с сумочкой)она наверно тоже всем знакома и мне нравится ,что все как бы и сидят за столом ,участвуют  желающие  и стоят рядом со мной ,  но  все гости принимают активное участие комментируя происходящее .

----------

katerina33 (24.10.2018), Veruna (24.12.2018)

----------


## sa-sha76

> На свадьбе провожу застольную игру :
> Вопрос гостям "Что послужило тому, что мы сейчас гуляем на свадьбе у такой прекрасной пары как....."  
> Тогда предлагаю семейным парам которые за столом ответить на этот же вопрос, поведав историю своего решения сыграть свадьбу.


то же самое только играют все гости  называется я пришёл сюда потому что ..(подходит на любой праздник    только  слова где юбиляр  заменяем на молодожёны)
   не хотелось самой готовить ужин	         
       с юбиляршей   выпить хочу
все рыдали и умоляли меня об этом       		
я всё ещё	ищу спонсора
у меня не было выбора
меня вынудили это сделать
я обещала после ухода гостей перемыть всю посуду
сегодня я не на диете
без меня бы этот праздник не состоялся
я похудел(а)  а вы незаметили ,ну обратите  на меня внимание
давно мечтал пообщаться с вами в неформальной обстановке
здесь столько женщин(мужчин
у меня обнова а похвастать некому
завтра хочу занять у вас денег
А куда все туда и я
А я тут ночевал  только что проснулся а вы кто?
Хочу увидеть звёздное небо лёжа под забором
 Ну очень нравиться эта компания
сегодня мне негде ночевать
давно мечтаю выпить с юбиляршей  на брутершафт
у вас здесь столько вкусного
юбилярша  обещала мне спеть
лучший выход из положения в кризис это ходить в гости
 Захотелось уважить милую юбиляршу
Мечтал(а) потанцевать на этом юбилее
  много раз испытано хорошо разряжает обстановку  и смеха столько ......

----------

Veruna (24.12.2018)

----------


## miss olga

Географические чудеса
Ведущий проводит викторину, не имеющую, на первый взгляд, отношения к виновнику торжества.

Самый большой материк на Земле. (Евразия.)
Самый большой полуостров на Земле. (Аравийский.)
Самая большая пирамида в Египте. (Пирамида Хеопса.)
Озеро, которое содержит самый большой запас пресной воды. (Байкал.)
Самый большой океан. (Тихий.)
Самое чистое море в мире. (Красное.)
Самая полноводная река в мире. (Амазонка.)
Самая длинная река в мире. (Нил.)
Самая большая по территории страна в мире. (Россия.)
Каждому, кто дал правильный ответ, вручается приз. Ведущий подводит итог: «Главный приз викторины выиграли все гости юбилейного торжества, потому что мы в компании самого большого, как Россия, чистого, как Красное море, непредсказуемого, как Амазонка, популярного, как настоящее чудо света, юбиляра!»

----------


## Леди N

Совершенно бесподобная ! Много раз проверенная застольная игра!! Взятая из журнала "Чем развлечь гостей". (Автора к своему стыду не помню.)

Давайте попробуем дружно, все вместе
Сказать поздравленье не прозой, не песней,
А ПРОСТЕНЬКИМ, СЛОЖЕННЫМ В РИФМУ ТВОРЕНЬЕМ,
Забавным таким небольшим выступленьем…

Вот гости сидят, помашите платочками!
(гости машут салфетками)
Пришли все с подарками, даже с цветочками!
Такие нарядные и с настроением,
Кричат имениннику все: …
Гости: С днём рождения!!

А вот посмотрите- как новый полтинник
Искрится нарядный наш друг именинник
(именинника «украшают» лавровым венком)
Глядит на друзей, на коллег по работе
И всё восторгается:…
Именинник: Ну вы даёте!!

А гости с усердием и умиленьем
Ему вновь кричат все своё..
Гости: С днём рождения!!

Поздравить пришёл именинника даже
Любитель спиртного, сосед Дядя Паша…
Шумит еле связно..
Дядя Паша: Ну что вы не пьёте??

В ответ именинник наш…
Именинник: Ну вы даёте!!

А гости всё также с предельным почтеньем
Галдят поздравительное…
Гости: С днём рождения!!

Тут все обратили вниманье на Даму 
С безумным цветком из бразильской рекламы.
Домой она точно уйдёт не одна….
Смеясь произносит она…
Дама: Оба- на!

Сопит Дядя Паша…
Дядя Паша: Ну что вы не пьёте??

В ответ именинник наш…
Именинник: Ну вы даёте!!

А гости всё также с предельным почтеньем 
Кричат поздравительное…
Гости: С днём рождения!!

 Смешался с толпой и от робости стонет
Жены Именинника тайный Поклонник.
Принёс ей в стихах он признанье своё…
Тревожно вздыхая твердит…
Поклонник: Ё- моё!!

Вслед Дама с цветком, вся предчувствий полна,
Смакует, любуясь собой…
Дама: Оба- на!

Кряхтит Дядя Паша…
Дядя Паша: Ну что вы не пьёте??

За ним Именинник наш…
Именинник: Ну вы даёте!!

А гости всё с тем же великим почтеньем 
Кричат так задорно своё…
Гости: С днём рождения!!

Две резвых Подружки
Соседки по даче,
О чём- то своём, о девичьем судачат,
Воруют под рюмочку так, без вреда себе
А вслух восторгаются…
Подружки: Вот ни фига себе!!

Поклонник, вздыхая уже в сотый раз 
С Жены Именинника не сводя глаз 
Признанье в карман убирая своё,
Твердит потихоньку под нос…
Поклонник: Ё- моё!!

Вслед Дама с цветком, вся предчуствий полна
Всей грудью дыша говорит:…
Дама: Оба- на!

Вопит Дядя Паша…
Дядя Паша: Ну что вы не пьёте??

А вслед Именинник наш…
Именинник: Ну вы даёте!!

А гости, задорно смеясь, с настроеньем
Скандируют дружно своё…
Гости: С днём рождения!!

Отдельным фрагментом, но ярко и кратко
Внесла свою лепту и Официантка
Она на еду перекинула стрелки,
Спросила…
Официантка: А где тут пустые тарелки??

Подружки аж вкус потеряли к еде,
Сидят, возмущаются…
Подружки: Вот ни фига себе!!

Поклонник, мигая на левый глазок,
Жене Юбиляра в сто первый разок,
Признанье, отчаявшись, скомкал своё,
Шипит, удивлённо глядя…
Поклонник: Ё- моё!!

Вслед Дама с цветком вся предчувствий полна,
Смеётся, с восторгом шепча…
Дама: Оба- на!

Сопит Дядя Паша…
Дядя Паша: Ну что вы не пьёте??

За ним Именинник наш…
Именинник: Ну вы даёте!!

И гости, с предельным уже восхищеньем
Всё то же и также своё…
Гости: С днём рождения!!

Тут Крайний решил, что пора приобщиться.
Он встал со словами…
Крайний: Пью за  Именинника!! 

И Официантка, налив себе «Гжелки», 
Спросила…
Официантка: А где тут пустые тарелки??

Подружки припали вдвоём к газводе..
Пьют, хвалят напиточек…
Подружки: Вот ни фига себе!!

Поклонник пивко попивает своё
И томно при этом урчит…
Поклонник: Ё- моё!!

Вслед Дама с цветком отглотнула вина
И снова воскликнула вслух…
Дама: Оба- на!

Пьёт спирт Дядя Паша…
Дядя Паша: Ну что вы не пьёте??

Сок пьёт Именинник наш…
Именинник: Ну вы даёте!!

И гости, напитки налив, с наслажденьем,
Посудой звенят под слова…
Гости: С днём рождения!!

----------

Anisoara (17.06.2019)

----------


## miss olga

конкурс. «Согласно пословице».
1. Что, согласно пословице, снится голодной курице? (Просо.)
2. Чему, согласно пословице, нужда научит? (Калачи печь.)
3. Кого пословица называет родным братом сонливого? (Ленивого.)
4. Что, согласно пословице, просит ряса? (Мяса.)
5. С чем сравнивает чужую душу пословица? (С потемками.)
6. Что в воде не тонет и в огне не горит? (Правда.)
7. Что к лицу мудрецу? (Счастье.)
8. Кто и в углу светится? (Дурак.)
9. Кто на воду дует? (Кто на молоке обжегся.)
10. Что будет, если поспешишь? (Людей насмешишь.)
11. На чем не сэкономишь? (На спичках.)
12. Как, согласно пословице, ведет себя свинья за столом? (Ноги на стол.)
13. Где уши не растут? (Выше лба.)
14. Как, согласно пословице, хвалилась редька? («Я с медом добра!»)
15. Кому за копейку спляшем? (И нашим, и вашим.)
16. Чего в мешке не утаишь? (Шила.)
17. О чем, согласно пословице, плакала кукушка? (Что детей отдала в люди.)
18. Сам себе на чем? (На уме.)
19. Когда, согласно пословице, следует беречь платье и здоровье? (Платье —снову, а здоровье — смолоду.)
20. Без чего не бывает доход? (Без хлопот.)

----------

Рина-Екатерина (29.03.2017)

----------


## Окрыленная

ООО.. бедные юбиляры и их гости.. И они все это слушают.. Эти длиииииииинные вопросники, викторины... Закидайте меня тапками. Юбилей  отмечают, играюче, легко.. Зачем иак нагружать, еще и после 100-400 гр:
_Коллективное поздравление гостей_
« От всей души желаю!»
Ведущий зачитывает категорию гостей, они встают и дарят «пантомимой» юбиляру подарок от души.
Подарить от души в день рожденья,
Можно деньги, брильянты, другие блага,
Но а мы в этот день без стесненья,
Подарим юбиляру что-то от себя…
Все мужчины желают Веселья( мужчины встают и подпрыгивают)
Ну а женщины светлой любви( Рисуют пальцами сердце или показывают стук сердца)
Подруги – заветной мечты исполненья( кричат Ура!»)
Коллеги – сил и стойкости( жест «Во!»)
Любимые дети желают улыбок( улыбаются)
Родители – добрых друзей( крепкое пожатие рук)
Родные и близкие – славы и жить без ошибок( Аплодисменты)
А муж( женушка), прижимая к себе горячо,
(имя юбиляра) желает здоровья, которое важней всего(Силу показывает, бьет кулаками в грудь)
Отдыха желает( массаж) на Канарах
И фигуры стройной( показывает фигуру), без диет,
Подытожив сказанное добрыми гостями,
Пожелаю я еще в ответ:
Настроения в придачу озорного,(корчу рожицы)
Денег много-много!( шелест денег)
Праздника в душе(Открываю шампанское или хлопаю хлопушку) и мира в доме!( Руками крышу над головой)
Предлагаю выпить за (имя) стоя!

----------

svseva (09.02.2016), Warina (23.08.2020), Ната-Я (30.10.2019)

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

недавно опробованная застольная штучка:"Кулинарные изыски".Прошло на Ура! Можно адаптировать и на свадьбу,и на юбилей,я проводила на 8 марта. Якобы мужчины готовят завтрак в постель своим девушкам.Готовим карточки,на которых написаны обычные и самые оригинальные ингредиенты(сало,страусиные яйца,личинки шелкопряда,мясо кенгуру,огрцы 1 кг,докторская колбаса,соль,сахар,карри и тд).Ведущий читает заранее приготовленные реплики(рецепт любой возьмите).Участник вытаскивает карочки и зачитывает.например."Берем.....(батон докторской колбасы),мелко нарезаем,добавляем .....(личинки) по вкусу.Ставим в холодильник.Пока это остывает,прокручиваем......(яйца) вместе с .....(200 г сухого вина) и тд".Когда блюдо приготовлено,выбираем ему название.Опять же они заготовлены на карточках,участнику остается только вытянуть ее.Примерные названия:•	остаться в живых
•	 дай мне шанс
•	прости за всё
•	амнезия

----------

Натали))) (19.11.2018), Нататулечка (08.09.2016)

----------


## Galina78

Необходимо иметь большой экран (ватман) на котором будет зашифровано предложение (желательно нелепое, если поговорка то отгадывается просто угадыванием), шифр состоит из цифр которые являются порядковыми номерами букв алфавита. Так как все знают алфавит и умеют считать хотя бы до 33, то я думаю всем будет интересно поучаствовать.

Пример: 3 6 5 18 16 21 12 21 19 10 13 16 12 16 26 12 21 что переводится как ведро укусило кошку

конкурс включает мозги, веселый азарт и не обидный. Для усложнения можно над группой цифр делать пометку о том с какой стороны идет счет (может идти с конца алфавита)

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

не на каждый праздник такие конкурсы,как мне кажется,подходит.для командообразования я бы провела подобный конкурс,усложнив его.а вот на свадьбе зачем включать мозги?люди пришли расслабиться.на выкуп если только.кстати,интереснее шифровать не цифрами,а обозначениями азбуки Морзе.еще можно взять древнерусский алфавит(аз,буки,веде и тд) и зашифровать любое слово.или попросить признаться в любви,заменяя современные буквы,древними.вот,что может получится:ять ЛюдиЮБукиЛюдиЮ ТвердоЕстьБукиЯть.

----------


## орбит

> бедные юбиляры и их гости.. И они все это слушают.. Эти длиииииииинные вопросники, викторины... Закидайте меня тапками. Юбилей отмечают, играюче, легко.. Зачем иак нагружать, еще и после 100-400 гр:


согласна на все 278%.




> Коллективное поздравление гостей
> « От всей души желаю!»


очень понравилось, люблю такие штучки!!!! спасибо, можно возьму?

----------


## РЁВА

Хорошо за столом идут кричалки.
Не знаю автора,к сожалению
"А у нас сегодня пир"

Мужчинам предлагают хором повторять фразу: «Кукареку, дзынь ля-ля»
Чокнувшись с дамами бокалами.
Дамы хором говорят: «замечательно, бум-бум» и шлют рядом сидящим кавалерам воздушные поцелуи.

А у нас сегодня пир. Изотрем штаны до дыр, елы-палы, тополя.
М.Кукареку, дзынь-ля-ля.
А у нас сегодня пир. А где пир, ведь там и мир. И приятный слуху шум.
Ж.«замечательно, бум-бум»
А у нас сегодня пир, мы тосты дружно говорим. И скучать нам всем нельзя
М.«Кукареку, дзынь ля-ля»
А у нас сегодня пир, пьем, конечно, не кефир. Но имеем острый ум!
Ж.«замечательно, бум-бум»
А у нас сегодня пир. Кто на пир костюм пошил? Кто напился втихаря?
М.«Кукареку, дзынь ля-ля»
А у нас сегодня пир. Мы играем, а не спим. Тост сказал большой молчун.
Ж.«замечательно, бум-бум»
А у нас сегодня пир. Кто-то вижу, не допил.
Жаль без похмелья нам нельзя
М.«Кукареку, дзынь ля-ля»
А у нас сегодня пир, что заботы утопил.
Продолжается загул. 
Ж.«замечательно, бум-бум»

----------

Ирочка-новичок (28.06.2020), Рина-Екатерина (29.03.2017), Симка (27.10.2016)

----------


## тамада Анна

Алкогольная викторина

1. Страстное желание напиться.(Жажда)
2. Алкоголь в медицине. (Спирт)
3. Речь под выпивку. (Тост)
4. Какую белую пьют по-черному? (Водка)
5. Грузинский бокал. (Рог)
6. Церковное вино. (Кагор)
7. Пивная шапка (пена)
8. Водка с пивом. (Ёрш)
9. Напиток пиратов. (Ром)
10. Ямайский напиток. (Ром)
11. Этот алкогольный напиток является одной из статей экспорта Великобритании. (Виски)
12. Водка из вестернов (Виски)
13. В каком заведении Семен Семенович исполнил песню про зайцев? (Ресторан "Плакучая ива")
14. Этот напиток в переводе с англ.языка означает "Петушиный хвост".(Коктейль)
15. Японская горилка. (Сакэ)
16. Заведение, которым прославилась улица Пятницкая. (Трактир)
17. Его читают в ресторане. (Меню)
18. Этому напитку покровительствовал Дионис (Вино)
19. Коронное вино дома "Вдова Клико" (шампанское)
20. Какой напиток французская актриса Марина Влади называла "омерзительным пойлом"? (Портвейн)
21. Французский "кувшинчик", ставший популярным напитком (Крюшон)
22. Горячительный напиток, крепостью до 80 градусов, который в пропорции 1/3 сахара и 2/3 яблок готовит (В. Шаинский)
23. Подливка для джина (Тоник)
24. "Коньячная гора" (Арарат)
25. Эта священная книга запрещает употребление горячительных напитков (Коран)
26. Этим вином рыцари поили своих коней (Херес)
27. Напиток, требующий долива. (Пиво)
38. Огуречный "похмелин" (рассол)

----------

katerina33 (24.10.2018), Рина-Екатерина (29.03.2017)

----------


## Богиня

> Хорошо за столом идут кричалки.
> Не знаю автора,к сожалению
> "А у нас сегодня пир"
> 
> Мужчинам предлагают хором повторять фразу: «Кукареку, дзынь ля-ля»


а почему "кукареку"?....а если есть среди гостей бывшие заключенные... :Aga:  я сейчас серьезно задаю вопрос...
и второй вопрос...вот что Вас привлекает в кричалках...звучание...просто тот факт, что нашли новую...которую никто у Вас не слышал...и думаете ли Вы над такой мелочью как ее влияние на людей (их взможные комплексы, социальные особенности), которых, собственно, Вы будете просить ее кричать?

----------


## Окрыленная

> а почему "кукареку"?....а если есть среди гостей бывшие заключенные... я сейчас серьезно задаю вопрос...
> и второй вопрос...вот что Вас привлекает в кричалках...звучание...просто тот факт, что нашли новую...которую никто у Вас не слышал...и думаете ли Вы над такой мелочью как ее влияние на людей (их взможные комплексы, социальные особенности), которых, собственно, Вы будете просить ее кричать?


Для нашего колхозика... самое.. Я попробую.. Да простят меня зеки...

----------


## rob1962

Нормальная такая кричалка. Просто замените слово "кукареку" на "С юбилеем" или "Побухаем, Забухаем" и все дела.

----------


## Богиня

> Нормальная такая кричалка. Просто замените слово "кукареку" на "С юбилеем" или "Побухаем, Забухаем" и все дела.


 :Taunt: побухаем....на лавочке... под селедку... :Smile3:

----------


## Ирида

Всем привет! Вот восхищаюсь теми, кто умеет в программу праздника вставлять викторины, пословицы и поговорки, карточки "Вопрос-ответ", вобщем все думающие игры и конкурсы, и требующие мыслительного процесса от гостей. Я сколько ни пробывала, не получается, то ли компания думать не хочет. то ли я сама боюсь гостям наскучить, вот не мое и все. А вот смотрю, у многих из вас это чудесно получается.

----------

vads (02.12.2021), Гваделупа (08.12.2018)

----------


## Буча

> ООО.. бедные юбиляры и их гости.. И они все это слушают.. Эти длиииииииинные вопросники, викторины... Закидайте меня тапками.


И меня, ну не понимаю я викторины, беру очень редко и то только те что с юмором и то стараюсь их как то в перемешку с шутками-прибаутками.




> Коллективное поздравление гостей


Можно вопрос, гостям сначала объясняешь что делать? Экспромтом ведь сразу не поймут, да и смотря какие гости, как мои сегодняшние, так там дохлый номер, чтоб они еще и прыгали, но это я так мысли в слух.

----------


## shoymama

> Совершенно бесподобная ! Много раз проверенная застольная игра!! Взятая из журнала "Чем развлечь гостей". (Автора к своему стыду не помню.)
> 
> Давайте попробуем дружно, все вместе
> Сказать поздравленье не прозой, не песней,
> ...................................................
> И гости, напитки налив, с наслажденьем,
> Посудой звенят под слова…
> Гости: С днём рождения!!


От это да! Вот так свежак! Да это ж уже такой баянище!

Эту игру на страницах форума выкладывали раз 20 . И в профиль, и в анфас, и с Гоги, и с дядей Пашей, и со шмелем...

Леди N, вы новенькая здесь?

----------


## Танюха Ник.

Продуктовая корзина на юбилей.
Практически во всех отделах игрушек можно купить игрушечные продукты. Но и на взрослых праздниках ими можно с удовольствием поиграть. На свадьбе продуктовая корзина может помочь распределить между молодоженами семейные обязанности, а на юбилее гости, выбирая один из продуктов, могут дать приятные обещания виновнику торжества.

Накануне юбилея мы прошли по магазину,
И собрали имениннику (це) продуктовую корзину.
Что Вашей душе угодно выбирайте,
А вместо денег имениннику (це) обещания давайте.
Для тех, кто выбрал:
Виноград
 Вам досталась винограда гроздь,
Для именинника (цы) Вы будете всегда желанный гость.
Сосиски
 Должны Вы именинника (цу) пригласить на пикник, 
Но на природе одних сосисок мало,
Купите еще пива, сделайте шашлык,
И принесите фрукты, овощи и конечно сало. 
Круассан
Круассан – булочка французская, 
Но очень подходит для завтрака русского.
Вам утром надо рано встать,
И кофе с булочкой …(имя) подать.
Хлеб
Хлеб всему и всегда в доме голова.
Выполнять Вам за именинника (цу) все важные дела.
Колбаса
Колбаса, ну что тут говорить?
На пару с именинником (цей)
Вам поколбаситься и потусить.
Сыр
Без дырок сыра не бывает.
Бюджет семьи иногда ими тоже страдает.
Вам такого нельзя допускать,
Деньги в долг без отдачи …(имя) будете давать.
Кукуруза
Царица полей – кукуруза.
Для кого-то это обуза,
Ну а вам с улыбкой у …(имя) огород копать,
Поливать, полоть и урожай собирать.
Торт
С этого дня именинника (цу) ждет жизнь очень сладкая.
Каждый день угощайте …(имя)
Тортами, конфетами и шоколадками.
Огурец
С именинником (цей) по праздникам вино будете пить.
А если что покрепче, огурчиком и закусить.
Курица-гриль
Курица продукт полезный, диетический,
Вам раз в месяц … (имя) ужин готовить романтический.
Морковь
У Вас в руках морковка.
На машине …(имя) возить будете быстро и ловко.
На работу, с работы и по магазинам,
Только успевайте заправлять её бензином.
Яйцо
Не зря Вы выбрали яйцо.
Улыбка озарит (имя) лицо.
Купите для него (неё) билетик в филармонию,
И вот тогда наступит полная гармония.
Лук
За здоровье именинника (цы) Вам в ответе быть,
Массаж любой сделать и на курорты возить.

Я пожелать бы Вам хотела,
Чтобы корзина с продуктами не оскудела.
Чтоб Вы день ото дня становились богаче.
Пусть всё будет так, и не будет иначе!

После слов ведущего, каждый гость торжественно произносит: "Обещаю!" и вручает продукт виновнику торжества.

[IMG]http://*********net/960551m.jpg[/IMG]
Продукты можно использовать не все.

----------


## РЁВА

> а почему "кукареку"?....а если есть среди гостей бывшие заключенные... я сейчас серьезно задаю вопрос...
> и второй вопрос...вот что Вас привлекает в кричалках...звучание...просто тот факт, что нашли новую...которую никто у Вас не слышал...и думаете ли Вы над такой мелочью как ее влияние на людей (их взможные комплексы, социальные особенности), которых, собственно, Вы будете просить ее кричать?


Упс...я и придала значения ... :Blush2: ассоциация ку-ка-ре-ку и заключенные.. :Blink: .не нравится,не применяйте...написаное на форуме не означает 100% попадания в программу...разные компании...Спасибо  :flower: за помидорину :Vah:  это нужно  было сделать, чтобы  понять, что делать точно не надо! Надо переделать слова .....

----------


## Рида

А у меня ни викторины ни кричалки не идут, потому что сама не понимаю их, а с чего я собственно за столом должна кричать что -то? Наверное все от темперамента ведущего зависит... Зато танцевальное все, подвижное, провожу легко и с удовольствием и очень боюсь неподвижных компаний-там приходится интеллект и импровиз на полную включать :Vah:  А из того что делаю- репортажи, которые составлены с учетом индивидуальных особенностей юбиляра или молодых- имя, профессия,и.тд., а все остальное. как говорят на форуме- стендап, заготовки должны быть конечно,но ориентироваться надо на публику, иметь в запасе те же купюры, "набор жестов", одностиший, высказываний, в общем, девочки ...и мальчики, я еще только учусь, но все больше и больше убеждаюсь, что надо стихи с общим смыслом и викторины ффф топку,уж простите меня :flower:

----------


## Ильченко Игорь

Здесь дело техники и каждый из ведущих сам решает вставлять те или иные моменты в свою программу или нет!

----------


## Танюха Ник.

> А у меня ни викторины ни кричалки не идут, потому что сама не понимаю их, а с чего я собственно за столом должна кричать что -то? Наверное все от темперамента ведущего зависит... Зато танцевальное все, подвижное, провожу легко


А что если попробовать начать с самых простых. На эту кричалку гости хорошо откликаются на юбилеях:

Если всё уже готово,
Если в доме ждут гостей,
Это значит наступает
Лучший праздник … юбилей!

Если в поисках подарков 
В жар бросает всех друзей,
Это значит очень близко
Славный праздник … юбилей!

Если чаще поздравлений 
Слово просится «налей»
Значит, что здесь происходит?
Отвечаем … юбилей!

Так чего же делать, братцы?
Юбиляр, нам отвечай!
А чего тут сомневаться?
Ясно дело … наливай!




> надо стихи с общим смыслом и викторины ффф топку,уж простите меня


Есть викторины, где не надо напрягать мозги. "Самый - самый", например. Гости дают ответы практически хором, и очень довольны собой. А последний вопрос можно посвятить виновнику торжества. Если интересно, поделюсь. :Yes4:

----------

Рина-Екатерина (29.03.2017)

----------


## Рида

а ВЫ ЭТИ КРИЧАЛКИ НАИЗУСТЬ УЧИТЕ ИЛИ с планшета? и викторины- опять таки планшет?у меня очень много собрано и викторин и кричалок, есть разные, подчеркиваю-с общим смыслом не люблю, а то что касается например кричалок  с именами юбиляра. или датой-я не против. Викорины импровизационные,с заготовками которые можно сохранить в памяти,я тоже провожу,они больше гостям нравятся...ИМХО

----------


## Танюха Ник.

> а ВЫ ЭТИ КРИЧАЛКИ НАИЗУСТЬ УЧИТЕ ИЛИ с планшета? и викторины- опять таки планшет?у меня очень много собрано и викторин и кричалок, есть разные, подчеркиваю-с общим смыслом не люблю, а то что касается например кричалок  с именами юбиляра. или датой-я не против. Викорины импровизационные,с заготовками которые можно сохранить в памяти,я тоже провожу,они больше гостям нравятся...ИМХО


Я часто подглядываю, особенно если что-то новое пробую.  



> А у меня ни викторины ни кричалки не идут,


У меня тоже не идут те, которые не нравятся. Поэтому приходится их адаптировать под себя, или вообще не использовать.

----------


## Садкоva

С вашего позволения выскажу мнение. Я считаю... и стараюсь так строить свои банкеты, что кричалки уместны если уж точно не с планшета, здесь стихотворный текст, ритм определенный важно не терять контакт с залом. Впрочем  кричалки, викторины и прочие говорливые конкурсы думаю , что не  перегружать ими зал. Я использую их как манки к конкурсам или тостам например всем известная: 
На вопросы жду ответ только да и только нет...
Вы на праздник, господа?
Погодка нынче хоть куда?
Гости будут развлекаться ?
А неприлично выражаться?
Зевая на местах скучать?
Мужчины к дамам приставать?
А юбиляра поздравлять? В таком случае наполним бокалы  подготовимся к  следующему тосту....

Ничего плохого в кричалках нет, хочешь кричи за столом, хочешь кушай и слушай мы ж не пристаем к гостям: "Эй почему, третий справа не прокричал в рифму?" У меня в основном начинает отвечать на стихотворные вопросы один чел а в финале весь зал  вторит, таким образом я добиваюсь внимания зала.

----------


## Татьяна Миронова

Всем приветик! Вспомнилась мне одна застольная штучка, называтся "Хор", старенькая правда, но здесь я её пока не встречала. Гостей надо разделить на три голоса, Басы, альты, сопрано. Дать им по фразе. Басам на низкой ноте "Кидай веники на баню", альтам на нотке повыше "Завтра едем за грибами". Сопрано на высокой нотке, "Пей чай с сухарями" Каждой команде показать как надо петь, выбрать ритм, его можно отстукивать или хлопать в ладоши, ритмичный такой, ровненький .И каждым голосом дирижировать, сначала поют одни, потом другие, потом третьи. Менять их по разному, а когда даём знак петь всем вместе, они поют фразочку из барыни."Барыня, барыня, сударыня барыня" раза 3-4.Ну, конечно пропевать всё с ними, показывать.Чтобы азартней было предложить, тому кто громче поёт вручаем приз. Получается такой смешной, весёлый хор. Хорошо идёт для нетрезвой слегка компании.  Ой, не знаю понятно ли я объяснила?

----------

Veruna (24.12.2018), Белочка90 (26.06.2019), Натали))) (19.11.2018)

----------


## romashakun

> На вопросы жду ответ только да и только нет...
> Вы на праздник, господа?
> Погодка нынче хоть куда?
> Гости будут развлекаться ?
> А неприлично выражаться?
> Зевая на местах скучать?
> Мужчины к дамам приставать?
> А юбиляра поздравлять? В таком случае наполним бокалы  подготовимся к  следующему тосту....


Я тоже очень часто использую эту кричалку. Еще есть для свадьбы, кажется ее выставляла Света . Я ее делаю почти на каждой свадьбе. Вообще стараюсь не перегружать гостей кричалками. Все время их меняю, но учу их наизусть.

----------


## Наталья Стадник

Музыкальная викторина "Розы"
Не часто её используем, но иногда по теме мероприятия пригождается.

1. Розы какого цвета воспела группа "Ласковый май"?(Белые)
2.Какие розы подарили на День рожденья Светке Соколовой ? (Розовые)
3. Роза какого цвета является символом любви?(Красная)
4.Существуют разные мнения о розах этого цвета. Одни утверждают, что дарить их - к богатству,
другие- к разлуке!(Желтые)
5.Песню о каком самом большом количестве роз вы знаете?("Миллион алых роз")
6.Из этой розы получается ароматный напиток.("Чайная")
7.Какую песню пела одна известная Роза из Бразилии в известном фильме? ("Любовь и Бедность")

Музыкальные ответы:http://rghost.ru/6ShQVxvlc

----------


## Людмил_kа

Я тоже использую кричалки, они всегда настраивают гостей на веселье, эту кричалку провожу в начале банкета
КРИЧАЛКА СВАДЕБНАЯ
 Молодые сегодня, смотрите, сияют! Эх, хорошо наши гости гуляют! И нет стремления даже напиться, Есть установка. "Мы пришли веселиться!" 
Невесту украли, дружок выкупает Жених наш в сторонке тихонько вздыхает Ему предлагают с горя напиться Есть установка "Мы пришли веселиться!" 
Детям на свадьбе вроде не место, Но как не увидеть такую невесту? На месте детишкам никак не сидится Есть установка "Мы пришли веселиться!" 
Бабушки скромно в сторонке вздыхают, Нынешних танцев не понимают, А молодым за столом не сидится Есть установка "Мы пришли веселиться!" 
Тосты звучат, заздравные речи Прячется солнце и близится вечер За конкурсом конкурс. Довольные лица! Есть установка "Мы пришли веселиться!"
 Фильм о свадьбе посмотрим мы вскоре, Приятных моментов предвидится море А как же иначе? Скучать не годится! Есть установка "Мы пришли веселиться!"

----------


## Пахомова Наталья

> КРИЧАЛКА СВАДЕБНАЯ
>  Молодые сегодня, смотрите, сияют! Эх, хорошо наши гости гуляют! И нет стремления даже напиться, Есть установка. "Мы пришли веселиться!"


Спасибо, хорошая штучка, а не  лучше ли ее использовать во второй половине банкета?

----------


## Дмитрий Малахов

> Я подразумевала разные Поцелуйные конкурсы.
>  А о Поцелуйной Академии речь на Форуме шла неоднократно. Это может быть и 
> -пионерский поцелуй( на расстоянии)
> -кавказский(оседлав свидетеля верхом)
> -купеческий
> -Французский и т.д.
>  Последним как правило идет *Поцелуй на Мосту Любви*. На стульчики на коленки друг к другу усаживаются гости,а в финале- молодожены последними садятся и целуются...
>  Суть Поцелуйной Академии-это мы учим молодых целоваться разными способами. И пары гостей эти самые разные способы и демонстрируют.


Прекрасная школа поцелуев :)))

----------

Натали))) (19.11.2018)

----------


## Дмитрий Малахов

> Уважаемые форумчане! Хочу поделиться одной застольной игрой, которая мне очень нравиться. Называется она "2-10", может кто знает. Для этой игры я вызываю двух участников (мужчину и женщину) у кого в школе по математике была хотябы троечка и объявляю:
> - в этой игре могут участие все,каждый за себя и про себя. Буквально каждый может проверить свое «серое вещество», свой ай-кью.
> - Что для этого нужно делать? Я буду предлагать совершить некоторые арифметические действия: сложение, вычитание, умножение, деление. Вам же надо будет посчитать и запомнить окончательный результат, отбрасывая все предыдущие. Единственное, чем вы отличаетесь от наших участников, они помимо проверки своего умственного развития получат за свою смелость в конце игры призы.
> - Загадайте любое число в диапазоне от двух до десяти.
> - Умножьте его на девять и запомните произведение.
> - Теперь две цифры двузначного числа сложите между собой и запомните сумму.
> - От полученного числа отнимите 4 и запомните полученное число.
> - На полученное число отсчитайте букву алфавита. Запомните.
> - На эту букву загадайте европейскую страну.
> ...


Очень изобретательно :)) это проводится в начале мероприятия или наоборот в конце ???

----------

katerina33 (24.10.2018)

----------


## Дмитрий Малахов

> Немного выше описывала конкурс про свадебные традиции. Называется он Свадебный круиз. Любому желающему зачитываешь традицию, а он угадывает...существует такая или нет. Вот выкладываю текст
> “Свадебный круиз”
> 
> *Египет* – правда ли, что в Египте жених видит невесту лишь после всех свадебных торжеств?   (Верно).
> *Болгария* – правда ли, что в Болгарии принято осыпать молодоженов не рисом или пшеницей, а плодами инжира?   (Верно).
> *Дания* – правда ли, что в Дании во время сватовства жених должен подарить всем членам семьи невесты по паре деревянных башмаков?   (Нет).
> *Венгрия* - правда ли, что в Венгрии жених во время сватовства должен преподнести родителям невесты в качестве подарка свиной окорок?   (Нет).
> *Греция* - правда ли, что ни одна Греческая свадьба не обходится без традиционного танца денег. Гости, танцуя с женихом и невестой, прикрепляют к их одежде деньги?   (Да).
> *Финляндия* - правда ли, что в Финляндии невеста перед свадьбой должна неделю провести в доме жениха, выполняя мелкую работу по хозяйству?   (Да).
> ...


Большое спасибо за игру!!!!!!! просто огромное!

----------


## тамада Анна

> Продуктовая корзина на юбилей.


Танюш СПАСИБКИ ПРИКОЛЬНО, особенно для сидячих компаний тем боле такие продукты давно лежат у меня без надобности

----------


## Аленький Цветочек

> ООО.. бедные юбиляры и их гости.. И они все это слушают.. Эти длиииииииинные вопросники, викторины... Закидайте меня тапками. Юбилей  отмечают, играюче, легко.. Зачем иак нагружать, еще и после 100-400 гр:
> _Коллективное поздравление гостей_
> « От всей души желаю!»
> Ведущий зачитывает категорию гостей, они встают и дарят «пантомимой» юбиляру подарок от души.
> Подарить от души в день рожденья,
> Можно деньги, брильянты, другие блага,
> Но а мы в этот день без стесненья,
> Подарим юбиляру что-то от себя…
> Все мужчины желают Веселья( мужчины встают и подпрыгивают)
> ...


очень оригинально! спасибо )

----------

Натали))) (19.11.2018)

----------


## Семибратовец

В каком то из разделов нашел застольную игру "Пакет секрет", спасибо автору, сегодня меня натолкнуло модернизировать этот конкурс и я добавил в этот конкурс музыкальные нарезочки, друзья судите сами,что из этого получилось.

Пакет- секрет
 Говорят, что в юблей!
 Что не пожелается,
 Всё всегда произойдет,
 Всё всегда сбывается!
 Есть желаний очень много,
 Мы ж собрали понемногу,
 И их спрятали в пакет,
 А пакет у нас – секрет!!!
 Есть счастливчик здесь у нас?
 Все узнаем мы сейчас!

 ( выбираем первой женщину)

 В руки вам пакет даю
 И начнем игру свою! (Трек 1 Я такая красивая)

 Передай его тот час
 Мужчине, что глядит на Вас! (трек 2 Голодные глаза )

 Ты ж пакетик не держи
 Красивой даме одолжи! (трек 3 Ах какая женщина)

 Ты не красотка – королева!
 Передай тому, кто слева! (трек 4 Хорошо,все будет хорошо)

 Пакет к себе не прижимай,
 Мужчине в галстуке отдай! 
Ты скорей под стол взгляни,
 Кто здесь в туфельках – дари!( трек 5 Ну где же вы девченки)

 Поднимись, скажи, как звать?
 Подружке надо все отдать! (трек 6 Помоги мне)

 Передай скорей презент
 Кто сидит, как президент! (трек 7 Песня Винипуха)

 Возьми в руки ты бутылку,
 Средь гостей найди блондинку!
 Ей ты стопку наливай
 И сюрпризик наш отдай! (трек8 Я буду руки твои целовать)

 Ждет красавицу успех,
 Отдай мужчине тому, кто выше всех! (трек 9 Я шоколадны заяц)

 Встань и руки подними,
 И женщину с красивыми формами найди ! (трек 10 Самая красивая попа)
 Отдай пакет и не балуй!
 В обе щечки расцелуй! 

 Пусть сюрприз мужчине уйдет
 Кто тебя  домой сегодня отведет (отвезет) (трек 11 Шпарю)

 Тебе ж надо посмотреть
 Какая женщина здесь очень любит петь! (трек 12 Наклюкалась)

 Не тяни и ты резинку
 Кто любит танцевать Лезгинку?

 Танец нам изобрази
 И руками потряси! (трек 13 Лезгинка)

 Талантами Россия славиться
 Передай тому, кто из девчат понравился понравился! (трек 14 Я такая несуразная)

 Передай пакетик сей,
 Тому кто самый трезвый из гостей! (трек 15 Не перевелись богатыри на земле Русской)

 Что в пакете доставай
 Громко всем нам прочитай

 (в пакете лежит бутылочка чего-нибудь прохладительного и записка "С вас тост")

 Ох, какой прекрасный тост!
 За него не выпит – грех!
 Предлагаю налить стопки!
 Дружно выпить за юбиляра успех!
 Подводку можно придумать любую на своё усмотрение.
http://rghost.ru/8wMt9c9kn

----------

katerina33 (24.10.2018), Ludamila (28.01.2021), Veruna (24.12.2018), алекс 70 (15.01.2019), ЕленаФл (26.12.2017), Натали))) (19.11.2018), Нататулечка (08.09.2016), Рина-Екатерина (29.03.2017)

----------


## Kescha

*Семибратовец*, 

да ,"пакетиков" на форуме можно найти
всяких видов .музыкального ещё не встречала.
но интересно попробовать.
Олег, я многое не умею и не понимаю...
мне показалось легче было бы(в данном случае-для меня),
если   музыка была бы нарезана. как вы думаете?

----------


## mamakorzhiha

> мне показалось легче было бы(в данном случае-для меня),
> если музыка была бы нарезана. как вы думаете?


Там все нарезано, :Yes4:  спасибо !!! Воспользуюсь послезавтра, как раз то что мне надо! :Ok:

----------


## mamakorzhiha

Ну вот, записала все одним треком, для тех кто без диджея работает. Там в архиве не было одной нарезки(я такая не суразная) я вместо нее положила из мультфильма дуэт пса и болонки( о наконец настал тот час) и в конце добавила аплодисменты под музычку на тост :Yes4: Кому надо, забирайте :flower: http://narod.ru/disk/22216271001/%D0...!!!!!.mp3.html

----------

katerina33 (24.10.2018), Ludamila (28.01.2021), Veruna (24.12.2018), алекс 70 (15.01.2019), Елена Мартысюк (13.08.2017), ЕленаФл (26.12.2017), Натали))) (19.11.2018), Нататулечка (08.09.2016), Обжорка (04.07.2016), Рина-Екатерина (29.03.2017), Симка (27.10.2016)

----------


## soroka9

здрвствуйте! Меня зовут Елена. Конечно, я не профи,но свадьбы провожу неплохо. Живу в Амурской области. Работаю учителем математики. Вот появилось хобби.  Если вам не жалко. поделитесь опытом. Сама ещё нарезки делать не могу. Буду благодарна с темой "Угадай мелодию" 
soroka9@mail.ru

----------


## фишка

> Кому надо, забирайтеhttp://narod.ru/disk/22216271001/%D0...!!!!!.mp3.html


Жалко но с народа у меня почему то никогда не качается...

----------


## mamakorzhiha

> Жалко но с народа у меня почему то никогда не качается...


Могу скинуть на почту :flower: если надо.
Сегодня опробовала, прошло просто супер! Как южный парень отжигал лезгинку, это надо было видеть!!! Спасибо автору и 
*Семибратовец*, ! :Vishenka 05:  :Pivo:

----------


## multik 19

Встретила пост об игре Угадай песню..загорелась идеей.. посоветовалась с молодым поколением...немного подкорректировала и выставляю на ваш суд..а может комуто и пригодится...
 1.	Песня о том, как становится всем светлее, причём всем…и даже слону…там даже пляшут облака…и насекомые играют на музыкальных инструментах ( улыбка)
2.	 Песня, о молодом военном на дискотеке (Младший лейтенант).
3.	Песня о том, как люди бегут в дождь, а на виду у них музыкант играет на гармошке.( Пусть бегут неуклюже)
4.	Песня о  жутком дефиците колбасных изделий и голодной девушке (два кусочека колбаски)
5.	Песня о сказочном обитателе болота ,который мечтал летать  Я водяной)
6.	Песня об этапе из Твери на Север (владимирский централ)
7.	Песня о восточном вельможе  ( Если б я был султан)
8.	Песня –просьба об экстренной остановке железнодорожного транспорта ( Постой паровоз, не стучите колеса)
9.	Песня о насекомом совсем как огуречик ( В траве сидел кузнечик)
10.	Песня о статистическом наблюдении на танцполе ( По статистике 9 ребят)
11.	Песня о бабусе и домашних водоплавающих (Два гуся)
12.	Песня об открытой машине (а я сяду в кабриолет)
13.	Песня об уборке картошки ( Антошка)
14.	Песня о девушке ,которая ооооооооочень хотела замуж  (Замуж захотела –вот и залетела)
15.	Песня о жаре, ярких звездах и о июньском природном явление ,которое всем доставляет неудобства (Тополиный пух)
16.	Песня о моднице…и если не ошибаюсь…в чем то там из Габана (Дольче Габана)
17.	Песня о пятой по счету попытке ( Попытка № 5)
18.	Песня о зайках,рыбках,баньках….и даже о Пугачевой (Зайка моя)
19.	Песня о о погоне за правонарушителями на дороге (нас не догонят)
20.	Песня о земной оси ,о которую трутся хищники (песня о медведях из к\ф « кавказская пленница»)
21.	Песня о провинциалке с хутора (Хуторянка)
22.	Песня об ушастых травоядных, которые косят волшебную (зайцы косят траву)
23.	Песня о ребятах, что подошли из-за угла (гоп-стоп)

http://rghost.ru/7DF5FKmbH

----------

programist (29.05.2018), Анна и Сергей Щемелёвы (08.01.2016), Натали))) (19.11.2018), Шевячок (28.07.2017)

----------


## Kescha

> Угадай песню..



Лена спасибо .очень интересно и хочется попробовать.я посмотрела
вопросов 23 , а музыки всего 20. это так задумано ?
я ещё такие игры не проводила. я думаю задаётся вопрос и если правильно угадано,
то музыка.? делаешь ты поощрения или награды тому кто угадает?

----------


## OKSANA31

> Всем привет! Вот восхищаюсь теми, кто умеет в программу праздника вставлять викторины, пословицы и поговорки, карточки "Вопрос-ответ", вобщем все думающие игры и конкурсы, и требующие мыслительного процесса от гостей. Я сколько ни пробывала, не получается, то ли компания думать не хочет. то ли я сама боюсь гостям наскучить, вот не мое и все. А вот смотрю, у многих из вас это чудесно получается.


я тоже сколько пробовала тоже не идут,хоть убей,ну скучно гостям от них,и вообще любые бумажки пожелания гадания всякие на листочках проходят без интереса и энтузиазма.Не любят они всего этого, не знаю как у вас...

----------


## yurgesovna

> я тоже сколько пробовала тоже не идут,хоть убей,ну скучно гостям от них,и вообще любые бумажки пожелания гадания всякие на листочках проходят без интереса и энтузиазма.Не любят они всего этого, не знаю как у вас...


 та же песня  думаю потому что самой не нравится , отказалась

----------


## ROksana

Cогласна полностью, читать не любят, не хотят, а иногда даже плохо умеют, потому получается какая-то абракадабра, а не ответ. Но ведь кто-то же проводит подобные конкурсы, поделитесь опытом, как вы это делаете.

----------


## multik 19

> Сообщение от multik 19
> 
> 
> 				Угадай песню..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Лена спасибо .очень интересно и хочется попробовать.я посмотрела
> ...


Скорей всего не поместилось на файлообменнике...
награждаю самого активного ,как правило два-три человека есть "заводилы"

----------


## Kescha

> Kescha добавляю недостающие песенки




Ленусь спасибо за музыку.

----------


## Татка Натка

> Всем привет! Вот восхищаюсь теми, кто умеет в программу праздника вставлять викторины, пословицы и поговорки, карточки "Вопрос-ответ", вобщем все думающие игры и конкурсы, и требующие мыслительного процесса от гостей. Я сколько ни пробывала, не получается, то ли компания думать не хочет. то ли я сама боюсь гостям наскучить, вот не мое и все. А вот смотрю, у многих из вас это чудесно получается.


Как я Вас понимаю... Всегда мучительно выбираю застольные конкурсы-развлекалочки, потому что не знаешь, на какую компанию нарвался. Встанут-не встанут в пляс, побегу-не побегут... Да и залы, частенько не то что круг, даже колбаской не построишься, значит все эстафеты к чертям в мусор :Tu: 
Играю всегда сначала "кто за чем сюда пришел" с шариками, потом салют в честь........, Отлично заходят аукционы, которые все до одного знают (влюбленные пары, на слово ВЫПИТЬ, на букву С, виды жилья и спиртного и пр). Лотереи по-моему мнению, отнимают слишком много времени, когда можно что-то поинтересней провести.

----------


## компас2305

Всем добрый вечер! Когда бывает "сидячий" банкет я иногда провожу конкурс по фразам из фильмов. Может кому и пригодится.

Отрывки из фильмов.
1. Жить, как говорится хорошо, а хорошо жить ещё лучше. Точно! – «Кавказская пленница» 
2. Ша! Разойдемся красиво! – «Свадьба в Малиновке».
3. Береги руку, Сеня! – «Бриллиантовая рука».
4.Люди! Ау-у! – «Карнавальная ночь».
5. Эх, красота-то какая! Ляпота! – «Иван Васильевич меняет профессию»
6. Дяденька, дядь дай 10 копеек! –А может тебе еще и ключ от квартиры дать где деньги лежат? – «12 стульев»
7.Интересно, кто это хмыренку на хмыря накапал? – «Джентельмены удачи».
8. Откуда? Куда? Зачем? – «Свадьба в Малиновке».
9. Федя, дичь! – «Бриллиантовая рука».
10. Почем опиум для народа? – «12 стульев».
11.Птичку, жалко! – «Кавказская пленница».
12. Ку-ку, Гриня! – «Неуловимые мстители».
13. Все кина не будет, электричество кончилось. – «Джентельмены удачи»
14. Володька, ты почему усы сбрил? – «Бриллиантовая рука».
15. У меня мальчик и ещё ……. мальчик. – «Служебный роман»
16. Видел чудеса техники, но такого! – «Иван Васильевич меняет профессию»
17. Гигант мысли, отец русской демократии – «12 стульев».
18. можно чуть-чуть помедленнее, я записываю – «Кавказская пленница».
19. Абдула, поджигай! – «Белое солнце пустыни»
20. Ребята! Давайте жить дружно! – «Кот Леопольд».
21. Папаша! Огоньку не найдется? – «Бриллиантовая рука».
22. Я тетушка Чарли из Бразилии, где живет много диких обезьян. – «Здравствуйте, я ваша тетя»
23. Крепитесь, заграница нам поможет! – «12 стульев»
24.В каком ухе у меня жужжит? – «Малыш и карлосон».
25. Запомни студент! Кто не работает, тот ест! – «Операция Ы»
26. Отведай ты из моего кубка, боярин -  «Иван Васильевич меняет профессию»
27. Бац, бац и …. мимо. – «Свадьба в Малиновке»
28. Девушка, девушка. А как вас зовут? -Таня! – А меня Федя! – Ну и дура! –                                                                      
                                                                                                                    «Джентельмены удачи»
29.Ба, знакомые все лица, Маня! – «Место встречи изменить нельзя»
30. Вы не подскажите, как пройти в библиотеку? – «Операция Ы»
31. Я старый солдат, я не знаю слов любви – «Здравствуйте, я ваша тетя»
32. Будете у нас на Колыме, милости просим – «Бриллиантовая рука»
33. Пан атаман! Кони стоят пьяные, хлопцы запряжены – «Свадьба в Малиновке»
34.Кому апельсинчики, кому витаминчики? – «Спортлото-82»
35. Эх, Рома, Рома! – «Боцман и попугай»
36. Людк, а Людк! ….Тьфу, деревня! – «Любовь и голуби»
37. Тебе нужен тост, а тост без вира, это все равно, что брачная ночь без невесты. –  
                                                                                                                     «Кавказская пленница»
38. Скажите, у вас нет отдельного кабинета? - «Иван Васильевич меняет профессию»

----------

Anisoara (17.06.2019), katerina33 (24.10.2018), programist (29.05.2018), Варшава (20.05.2017), Кубинская (23.11.2018), Надежда28 (02.10.2017), Натали))) (19.11.2018), Рина-Екатерина (29.03.2017)

----------


## Дмитрий Малахов

> Всем добрый вечер! Когда бывает "сидячий" банкет я иногда провожу конкурс по фразам из фильмов. Может кому и пригодится.
> 
> Отрывки из фильмов.
> 1. Жить, как говорится хорошо, а хорошо жить ещё лучше. Точно! – «Кавказская пленница» 
> 2. Ша! Разойдемся красиво! – «Свадьба в Малиновке».
> 3. Береги руку, Сеня! – «Бриллиантовая рука».
> 4.Люди! Ау-у! – «Карнавальная ночь».
> 5. Эх, красота-то какая! Ляпота! – «Иван Васильевич меняет профессию»
> 6. Дяденька, дядь дай 10 копеек! –А может тебе еще и ключ от квартиры дать где деньги лежат? – «12 стульев»
> ...


Вчера провел вашу викторинку - большое спасибо! просто вам огромное спасибо! быстро прошло, 3-4 минутки но посмеялись вдоволь! молодежь даже придумывала продолжение многих известных фраз! в общем - ляпота-то какая. ляпота :)))

----------


## компас2305

Да не за что,рада была помочь.

----------


## Наталья Стадник

> я тоже сколько пробовала тоже не идут,хоть убей,ну скучно гостям от них,и вообще любые бумажки пожелания гадания всякие на листочках проходят без интереса и энтузиазма.Не любят они всего этого, не знаю как у вас...


Подобные «бумажные» конкурсы ,разбавленные музыкальными , проходят совсем по-другому.  Например ,игру «По секрету вам скажу» мы сделали с такой музыкалкой.
https://yadi.sk/d/UYW-gG2YQVJD4

Думаю, можно разобрать, какую музыку под какой текст ставить.
Поскольку существует масса вариантов текста "По секрету вам скажу", привожу текст, под который подбирали озвучку мы.
ПО СЕКРЕТУ ВАМ СКАЖУ

По секрету вам скажу:
По музеям я хожу. 
Потихоньку экспонаты 
Из музеев выношу. 

По секрету вам скажу:
С президентом я дружу. 
Я с ним езжу на рыбалку, 
За грибами в лес хожу. 

По секрету вам скажу :
Натюрморты я пишу. 
Водка, холодец, селёдка, 
Сам слюною исхожу. 

По секрету вам скажу:
Что пиявок развожу. 
Этих милых симпатяшек 
Дома в баночке держу. 

По секрету вам скажу:
Я за внешностью слежу. 
Перед зеркалом часами 
Макияжи навожу. 

По секрету вам скажу:
В баню голышом хожу. 
Вместе с веничком дубовым 
Круто время провожу. 


По секрету вам скажу: 
Всех вокруг я довожу,
Потому что обожаю 
Вешать на уши лапшу. 

По секрету вам скажу: 
Летом к морю поспешу. 
Буду тело свою нежить 
На Багамском на пляжу. 

По секрету вам скажу:
Я на пенсии сижу. 
Клубом добрых рукодельниц 
Иногда руковожу. 

По секрету вам скажу:
В телевизор я гляжу. 
Вижу там рекламу нашу, 
Втихаря с ума схожу. 

По секрету вам скажу:
Я с Шумахером дружу. 
Если вместе выпиваем, 
Я его домой вожу.

По секрету вам скажу:
Занимаюсь я у-шу. 
И любого негодяя 
На лопатки уложу.

По секрету вам скажу:
Что белье я не ношу.
Если кто засомневался 
Прям сейчас и докажу.

-------------------------------
По секрету вам скажу,
Водку пью без удержу. 
Дайте мне бутылку в руки — 
Выпью и не закушу.

По секрету вам скажу, 
В СБУ давно служу, 
Потому что службу эту 
Очень важной нахожу.
--------------------------------
По секрету вам скажу, 
За фигурой я слежу: 
То я глиною обмажусь, 
То подвергнусь массажу.



По секрету вам скажу, 
Огород я содержу. 
Грядки я копать не стану, 
Только место укажу.

------------------------------------
По секрету вам скажу, 
Я здоровьем дорожу: 
Или съем таблеток кучу, 
Или мази приложу.
---------------------------------

По секрету вам скажу,
Классно тачку я вожу. 
И, зажмурясь, проезжаю 
По любому виражу.

По секрету вам скажу,
Что с цыганами дружу,
Все цыгане тут как раз
За столом сидят сейчас!
---------------------------------
По секрету я скажу- 
я цыганочку пляшу!
Коль цыгане запоют,
Я спляшу вам прямо тут!
----------------------------------

----------

katerina33 (24.10.2018), алекс 70 (15.01.2019), Елена33в (24.02.2018), Рина-Екатерина (29.03.2017)

----------


## annuschka

*Наталья Стадник*, а  как точнее проводится эта игра? Сначала музыка, потом карточка или прочитав карточку, звучит музыка (тогда что делает тянувший в этот момент?)  Спрашиваю, потому что неоднократно проводила такую игру за столом, стало интерессно... и еще, не могу скачать с этого обменника, может на другой обменник закачать?

----------


## Kescha

> а как точнее проводится эта игра?



да, мне тоже интересно....
присоединяюсь к просьбе...и насчёт музыки тоже.

----------


## Ингуша

И мне очень интересно ,ведь не знаешь заранее,какую карточку вытянет гость.....А скачать ,девочки,там легко.Сначала нажимаете на Скачать По секрету вам скажу.rar,а потом страничку вниз прокрутите и увидите такую надпись Потратить время, но 
 скачать бесплатно
Жмите,и все скачивается!
Наташа,спасибо!

----------


## Татка Натка

> И мне очень интересно ,ведь не знаешь заранее,какую карточку вытянет гость....


 Присоединяюсь - интересно очень!

----------


## Наталья Стадник

> *Наталья Стадник*, а  как точнее проводится эта игра? Сначала музыка, потом карточка или прочитав карточку, звучит музыка (тогда что делает тянувший в этот момент?)  Спрашиваю, потому что неоднократно проводила такую игру за столом, стало интерессно... и еще, не могу скачать с этого обменника, может на другой обменник закачать?


Скажу сразу, провожу подобные игры только со своим музыкантом – автором всех музыкальных подводок и подрезок. Как только в карточке прозвучал намек на то, о чем будет секрет, включается музыка. Ориентируется музыкант по ходу конкурса, естественно, не зная заранее кому и что достанется. Лучше номер проходит , если читает карточку сам ведущий: во-первых, можно держать нужную паузу в нужном месте, во-вторых, некоторые гости не могут правильно и четко прочитать с листа.

----------


## annuschka

> Ориентируется музыкант по ходу конкурса, естественно, не зная заранее кому и что достанется.


тогда наверное неплохо бы нумеровать карточки. Чел вытянул карточку под номером 5 к примеру, тогда сразу БАЦ! и музычка зазвучала.
А скачать у меня тоже получилось, Kescha  если не сможешь, пиши - поделюсь.


Спасибо *Наталья Стадник*, еще раз за игру!

----------


## тамада Анна

> Скажу сразу, провожу подобные игры только со своим музыкантом – автором всех музыкальных подводок и подрезок. Как только в карточке прозвучал намек на то, о чем будет секрет, включается музыка. Ориентируется музыкант по ходу конкурса, естественно, не зная заранее кому и что достанется. Лучше номер проходит , если читает карточку сам ведущий: во-первых, можно держать нужную паузу в нужном месте, во-вторых, некоторые гости не могут правильно и четко прочитать с листа.


Наташ а музыка там только две штучки чтоли у тебя закачено?

----------


## Наталья Стадник

> Наташ а музыка там только две штучки чтоли у тебя закачено?


 Аня, должно быть больше десятка. Сейчас даже специально скачаю и посмотрю сколько. Если получится сброшу на другой файлообменник.

----------


## Наталья Стадник

> тогда наверное неплохо бы нумеровать карточки. Чел вытянул карточку под номером 5 к примеру, тогда сразу БАЦ! и музычка зазвучала.


 Кстати, отличная идея! И музыканту работу облегчило бы!

----------


## annuschka

> Наташ а музыка там только две штучки чтоли у тебя закачено?


там 18 песен

----------


## Kescha

> А скачать ,девочки,там легко.



Спасибо ,всё получилось.
в этот раз всё сработало...

----------


## Kescha

> Наталья Стадник, а как точнее проводится эта игра? Сначала музыка, потом карточка или прочитав карточку, звучит музыка (тогда что делает тянувший в этот момент?)




девочки,а ответа на этот вопрос так и не 
прозвучало. какая подводка? что делает человек,
для кого звучит музыка-его действия.

----------


## Наталья Стадник

*Kescha*, Музыка звучит несколько секунд. Часть текста читается на фоне музыки. Некоторые гости у меня действовли по ходу текста: кто-то пытался танцевать "Цыганочку", кто-то поднимался и делал поклон, кто-то аплодировал... Никому сама ничего делать я не предлагала, музыкальную подводку ставить полностью не надо, музыкант микширует музыку, исходя из реакции гостя.

----------


## Kescha

*Наталья Стадник*, 


Наташа ,спасибо. 
ведь много конкурсов и игр и у всех они проводятся по разному...
зависит ,наверное ,ещё и от компании...

----------


## Ulyana1696

Здравствуйте!
Мне очень понравился конкурс ВЫПИЛ-ЗАКУСИ! хотелось бы варианты карточек но к сожалению у меня нет доступа в раздел " Документы для мероприятий" т.к. я новичок. ПОЖАЛУЙСТА СКИНЬТЕ МНЕ НА ПОЧТУ Ulyana1696@mail.ru буду очень признательна!

----------


## Kiska2009

Нашла на другом форуме выход цыганки с картами и ее гадание.

Кабы …
Как у наших у ворот гадалка мысли узнает. 
Наши мысли таковы в них есть если б и кабы.


Кабы снова стать девчонкой 
Да в короткую юбчонку 
Да на шпильки-каблуки
Все мои бы мужики!

Кабы ведьмою была 
Ох творила бы дела 
Черной магией грешила бы. 
На всех порчу навела. 

Кабы очень захотеть 
Я могла бы похудеть 
Отощала бы в конец 
О опять бы под венец

Кабы в школе вышла замуж
Родила б в 16 лет
В 50 была прабабкой
Это счастье или нет?

Кабы рыжих я любила 
Муж мой рыжиком мой быть 
И детишек рыжих кучу 
Я могла б ему родить.





Кабы я была мужчиной 
То купила бы машину 
И на зависть всем подругам
Прокатилась бы в ней с другом

Кабы я была ментом 
В норковом была б манто
И в перцовых рукавицах
И на взятки мастерица.

Кабы девицей я был 
Мини-юбку бы носил
По субботах в бар ходил
Мужиков за нос водил.

Кабы стать вновь молодым
И как раньше холостым
Всех бы сыновей в округе 
Назвал именем своим.

Кабы лысым бы я стал
Но не плакал не рыдал
А купил платок шелковый 
И макушку б протирал

Кабы бегал по утрам
То таким бы быстрым стал
Милкин муж в командировку-
Тут и я бегу в кроссовках.

----------


## Репка

> нашел застольную игру "Пакет секрет", спасибо автору, сегодня меня натолкнуло модернизировать этот конкурс и я добавил в этот конкурс музыкальные нарезочки


А я бы эту игру провела под фоновую музыку. То есть так: отрывок из детской песни "Сюрприз" (только слова "Сюрприз, сюрприз, да здравствует сюрприз - 2 раза повторяются) - в преддверии игры + минусовка самой песни. Разве что "Лезгинку" бы вставила отдельным треком, если бы гости были живые.
На мой взгляд, если включать много нарезков, то получается перебор - масло масляное. А с "Сюрпризом" и ненавязчиво, и в тему.

----------


## Репка

Извините, возможно, была не права насчет того, что нарезки не пойдут.  :061: 
У меня музыка скачивается очень долго. Только сейчас смогла прослушать и прокрутить все в мыслях - вроде бы очень даже симпатично получается.  :Party:

----------


## Светик---

Кабы я была ментом
В норковом была б манто
И в перцовых рукавицах
И на взятки мастерица.




А ведь можно и на власть попасть..Как то раз моя знакомая с таким гаданием оскорбила сразу нескольких работников ГАИ...

----------


## Люсьен2011

Попались на глаза пословицы, можно провести как конкурс.
Ведущая начинает – гости продолжают.
С милым рай (и в шалаше.)
Всякому мужу (своя жена милее.)
Жена не гусли,( поиграв на спину не повесишь.)
Муж голова ,( жена шея).
Муж не сапог ,( не скидывается с ног.)
где муж(там и жена.)
Не та счастлива, что у отца (, а та что у мужа.)
Смалчивай , невестка (свекровь сарафан купит.)
 приз за мудрость.

----------


## ладушка777

Простите, а у кого есть игры с залом для детей дошкольного - младшего школьного возраста?

----------


## Куцаева

это в детском разделе нужно искать. тут врядли будут повторяться))

----------


## оличка тамадолечка

Простите, а чем отличаются игры от конкурсов? Помоему ничем. Зачем было создавать тему... :Vishenka 28:

----------


## annuschka

Игра не новая, но может кто не знает! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZToWU...eature=related

----------


## Kescha

> Игра не новая, но может кто не


Аня спасибо . посмеялась от души...
возьму себе на заметку. хотя я и раньше читала
об этом конкурсе ,но "глаз" не зацепило...-

----------


## annuschka

*Kescha* Лена, вот и меня не зацепило, а тут так прикольненько ...и главное совпадают ответы так часто. С хорошими комментами, думаю пойдет хорошо - наши такого еще не знают! :Ok:

----------


## Светлая Лань

Супер! Спасибо огромное! Низкий поклон за плодотворную работу!!!

----------


## Богиня

> Попались на глаза пословицы, можно провести как конкурс.
> Ведущая начинает – гости продолжают.
> С милым рай (и в шалаше.)


ага, если шалаш в раю...  - продолжает ведущая)))

----------


## Богиня

> Всякому мужу (своя жена милее.)


ага, если с шубой и сапогами и не пилит целый вечер, обмывая с одружками))) продолжает ведущая

----------


## Толичек

Хороший добрый конкурс, часто его провожу. Только по своему. А смысл один и тот же.

----------


## Толичек

Привет форумчане. Под руки попался журнал " Чем развлечь гостей" Делюсь вот такой танцевальной штучкой. Может кто и знает.

Все слова принадлежат Ведущему.
Дорогие друзья! Свадьба в разгаре, и уже остался в прошлом свадебный кортеж, в котором ехали в загс моло¬дые. Но самые лучшие в жизни моменты надо повторять вновь и вновь, чтобы до конца осознать их красоту и важность. Это сегодня мы говорим «свадебный кортеж». А как назывался он на Руси в старину?.. Правильно, свадебный поезд! А кто был паровозом в этом поезде? То есть кто стоял в его главе и руководил по сути всей свадьбой? Это был тысяцкий — крестный или дядя жениха. Есть такой в зале?.. Просим тысяцкого занять местово главе свадебного поез¬да. (Если такого нет, то приглашает женатого мужчину со стороны жениха.) Конечно, рядом с тысяцким находились молодые, поэтому просим вас, молодожены, также занять место на первой тройке Следом в свадебном поезде по чину находились свахи: женщина со стороны жениха, которая приходила сватать невесту, и женщина со стороны невесты, которая готовила ее к венцу. Просим свах занять места в свадебном поезде. Помните, что родители оставались дома и мест для них в поезде не было! Следом за свахами занимали места первая подневестницаи первый подженишник. Как вы думаете, кто это? Конечно, это свидетели, которых мы приглашаем в свадебный поезд! Далее занимали места большие бояре — близкая родня и почетные гости. Следом размещалисьменьшие бояре — дальняя родня. Самыми веселыми в поезде были подне- вестницы и подженишники. Друзья жениха и подруги невесты, мы ждем вас! А музыкальное сопровождение поезда обеспечивали гости, которые играли на гармошках, балалайках. Давайте сегодня вы будете этими музыкантами. (Приглашает несколько человек, оставшихся за столом.) Итак, свадебный поезд готов отправиться в путь к новой, счастливой жизни!
Звучит ламбада. Все гости, которые
оказались в свадебном поезде, танцуют. Ведет змейку тысяцкий или молодые. Общий танец открывает танцевальный блок
 :Yahoo:

----------

Кубинская (23.11.2018), Натали))) (19.11.2018)

----------


## shoymama

> Простите, а чем отличаются игры от конкурсов?


Конкурс предполагает соревнование и выявление победителя. Игра - понятие более широкое . Если не рассматривать  спортивные игры, то игру можно рассматривать как занятие, не требующее выявление победителя.Здесь и детские игры, и ролевые игры, и игры с залом... Могу более подробно расписать, но лень.
 Если надо - разовью

----------

fraerzzzz (02.06.2018)

----------


## Елена Анат.

> Игра не новая, но может кто не знает! 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZToWU...eature=related


показала подруге, а она мне в ответ предложила:
ВОПРОСЫ О ХОББИ
Выберите 3-х парней (не из тех, кто обидчив!!!), у которых есть хобби (любое). Объясните им, что вы собираетесь задать им вопросы об их хобби. Они должны отвечать, не выдавая при этом, какое хобби у них в действительности, потому что позже аудитория будет угадывать, какое хобби у всех троих парней. Затем вышлите их из зала, якобы для того, чтобы аудитория могла обдумать несколько вопросов. Пока они вне зала, скажите зрителям, чтобы они представили себе, что хобби всех трёх парней - целовательство, независимо от того, каковы их хобби на самом деле. Позовите ребят обратно и задайте им вопросы типа тех, что предложены ниже.
1. Кто научил тебя твоему хобби?
2. Сколько времени занимает твоё хобби?
3. В каком помещении ты занимаешься своим хобби?
4. Какие звуки при этом присутствуют?
5. Включает ли это какую-либо специальную тренировку? Если да, то какую?
6. Сколько тебе было, когда ты впервые занялся этим хобби?
7. Как ты готовишься к своему хобби?
8. Какое наилучшее время суток, чтобы заниматься этим хобби?
9. Что ты одеваешь, когда занимаешься своим хобби?

----------

fraerzzzz (02.06.2018), Veruna (09.09.2017), Аллник (07.08.2016), Кубинская (23.11.2018)

----------


## юрик71

тему стоит переименовать  :Taunt: 
а лучше вообще удалить :Grin:

----------


## катерина333

А еще можно чтобы все сидящие за столом сказали, что им нравится во внешности соседа. После этого они целуют эту часть тела. Ну а потом поцелуи идут в обратную сторону)

----------


## иринкин

Вопрос о целовании соседа справа, соседа с лева и т д. Скажите, если кто проводил, а если вдруг ревнивый муж или жена?

----------


## Lizaele

Поцелуй в принципе только обозначается. Иногда попадают М-М, так они без подсказки руки друг другу пожимают.

----------


## optimistka17

Ага, а порой не руки пожимают , а слегка обнимаются.

----------


## МихайловА Ариша

> Попались на глаза пословицы, можно провести как конкурс.
> Ведущая начинает – гости продолжают.
> С милым рай (и в шалаше.)
> Всякому мужу (своя жена милее.)
> Жена не гусли,( поиграв на спину не повесишь.)
> Муж голова ,( жена шея).
> Муж не сапог ,( не скидывается с ног.)


Провожу похожий конкурс, перед тем как наполнить бокалы. Только не затягивать. Пару пословиц, потом спрашиваю, а застольные есть пословицы? Да, кричат. Между первой и второй... и быстренько наполняют чарочки.

----------


## иринкин

> Ага, а порой не руки пожимают , а слегка обнимаются.


У меня была тоже поцелуйная игра но после небольшого инцидента на одном мероприятии так и пришлось заменить на рукопожатие

----------


## vejila

Раньше часто проводила эту игру-целовалку, в не очень большой компании очень даже весело и без эксцессов проходит.

----------


## tataluna

Я в последнее время покупаю в магазине денежные купюры советских времён. На юбилеях когда гости за столом показываю  рубль, спрашиваю что можно было купить . И. Т,Д. 3 рубля 5 рублей.10. 25. 
Раньше просто викторину проводила по ценам, но с купюрами лучше!!!!!! За самые оригинальные ответы купюру в подарок!

----------


## stella z

здравствуйте все! большое спасибо за подсказки, прочитала все и очень-очень благодарна, поняла что делать не стоит, а что, наоборот. Но вот что за  "Тост-Игра «Почему кольцо носят на безымянном пальце» (всегда хорошо проходит)" никак не пойму. а поделиться наверное, мне и нечем- смотрю - здесь такие "зубры". все, что я делаю, уже выложено. Буду думать

----------


## saksonita

хочу поделиться! на форуме много обсуждали игру свадебный куш, я её тоже часто использовала, только делала так: спрашивала, а у кого есть какие-либо желания, которые бы вы хотели чтобы исполнились в течении года после торжества на котором присутствуете ( машина, квартира, ребёнок, брак и т.д)а теперь сделала небольшое дополнение, после того как отгадали сумму, или кто первый мне дозвонится,я  сделала много разных самолётиков на которых напечатала всё те же желания, которые могут хотеть люди, прошу поднять руки повыше, и... пуляю самолётики, очень живенько ловят!!! а какие потом обсуждения!

----------


## катерина333

> хочу поделиться! на форуме много обсуждали игру свадебный куш, я её тоже часто использовала, только делала так: спрашивала, а у кого есть какие-либо желания, которые бы вы хотели чтобы исполнились в течении года после торжества на котором присутствуете ( машина, квартира, ребёнок, брак и т.д)а теперь сделала небольшое дополнение, после того как отгадали сумму, или кто первый мне дозвонится,я  сделала много разных самолётиков на которых напечатала всё те же желания, которые могут хотеть люди, прошу поднять руки повыше, и... пуляю самолётики, очень живенько ловят!!! а какие потом обсуждения!


классная идея!

----------


## Анжелика Ворона

> Вопрос о целовании соседа справа, соседа с лева и т д. Скажите, если кто проводил, а если вдруг ревнивый муж или жена?


пусть тогда целуют юбиляра или юбиляршу, почему-то для гостей это проще

----------


## люмилла

> Игра не новая, но может кто не знает!


Эта классная игра.Я ее провожу но с мужчинами,а как интересно еще и девушками.Спасибо.

----------


## elen-ka20

> хочу поделиться! на форуме много обсуждали игру свадебный куш, я её тоже часто использовала, только делала так: спрашивала, а у кого есть какие-либо желания, которые бы вы хотели чтобы исполнились в течении года после торжества на котором присутствуете ( машина, квартира, ребёнок, брак и т.д)а теперь сделала небольшое дополнение, после того как отгадали сумму, или кто первый мне дозвонится,я  сделала много разных самолётиков на которых напечатала всё те же желания, которые могут хотеть люди, прошу поднять руки повыше, и... пуляю самолётики, очень живенько ловят!!! а какие потом обсуждения!


А я этот приём использую на тематической у*лётной,как гадание на пол ребёнка.Ещё в самом начале.пока ждём молодых,делаем самолётики и пишим на них любое имя М или Д.(ну какой пол ребёнка желают ,чтоб был) и в определённое время начинае "свадебный ...залёт" :Grin: : молодые стоят с сачком рыболовным в руках и гости бросают им самолётике в сачёк.Какой первый упал-читаем что на нём написано и всё становится ясно.А тому кто попал,ещё и приз(это чтоб стимул возиться был)

----------

kaznarina (03.06.2018), Аллник (07.08.2016), Кубинская (23.11.2018), Натали))) (19.11.2018)

----------


## elen-ka20

Ооочень много интересной  информации.СПасибо всем за труд.. :flower: 
И я ,пожалуй,внесу свою лепту.

Эту игру не видела и не слышала ни у кого(хотя я не всезнайка),а это занчит что она не сильно заезжена.
.У меня вообще ооочень здорово идёт игра на корпоративах,юбилеях "вопрос-ответ",(она тут была ,правда вопросы другие).Но иногда приходиться работать у одной и той же компании ,а просят опять таки эти вопросы.И вот тогда я беру ЭТУ игру-такую себе палочку выручалочку
Вопросов много не беру-около 10, так  как считаю ,что лучше не доиграть,чем переиграть( и это касается любого мероприятия)...много вопросов- напрягает ИМХО... вот так и с этой игрухой  
.
Назвала я её "Ради  юбиляра"
Суть юбиляр тянет  тянет вопрос ,а кому адресован вопрос- ответ.Можно не дёргать юбиляра ,а пусть тунет и отвечает игрок.

*Вопросы:*

1.Какую надпись вы хотели бы сделать на торте именинника(юбиляра...далее Ю)?
2.Что вы подумали о Ю,когда первый раз услышали как он поёт?
3.Какая фраза на ваш взгляд больше всего соответсвует моральному облику Ю?
4.Что вы подумали о Ю ,когда первый раз съели приготовленный её обед(вопрос для юбилярши- женщины) 
5.Какими словами начинаете обычно телефонный разговор,когда звоните Ю в 2 часа ночи?
6.Какую надпись вы хотели бы выцарапать на бампере авто Ю?
7.Чтобы вы хотели написать на зеркале в спальне  Ю?
8.Какую надпись вы готовы вытатуировать у себя на спине ради Ю?
9.Что вы подумали,когда первый раз увидели Ю?
10.Какую надпись вы бы сделали на заборе  дачи Ю
11.Чтобы вы написали на визитной карточке Ю

*Ответы*

1.не тормози..сникерсни
2.не все йогурты одинаково полезны
3.Федя..дичь
4.пилите,Шура,пилите
5.наши люди в булочную на такси не ездят
6.кушать подано,Садитесь жрать пожалуйста.
7.Кучму геть(украинский политический юмор-можно заменить на такой же по сути Российский)
8.мал золотник, да дорог.
9.как хорошо иметь домик в деревне
10.а не пора ли нам подкрепиться?
11.пиво без водки-деньги на ветер
12.желаю чтобы все!!!
 и т.д.

ответов должно быть больше на один хотя бы,чем вопросов,чтоб оставить человеку "выбор"
Это примерный список ответов(как и вопросов).А вообще можно выбрать совершенно другие,главное чтоб были крылатые фразы ..которые у всех на слуху..  и ещё лучше "на виду": реклама,строчки песен,фразы из фильмов и т.д.потому как сарзу же срабатывает ассоциативный ряд

----------

katerina33 (24.10.2018), Veramar62 (01.06.2017), Варшава (20.05.2017), Эвелинчик (05.08.2017)

----------


## sv-nn5

все таки гости - это тоже часть сценария... :Smile3:

----------


## Ольга FOX

> все таки гости - это тоже часть сценария...


Да уж фантазия не имеет границ! Спасибо!

----------


## pavluk

> все таки гости - это тоже часть сценария.


Интересно кто же эти ребята- участники. Похоже, что КВНщики..... Ведущему повезло в плане публики. Хотя вспоминаю один из юбилеев на котором делала такой эпизод и ребята не КВНщики, а такое вытворяли!!! :Grin:   Вспоминаю с удовольствием!!! :Smile3:

----------


## novichka2012

> а ВЫ ЭТИ КРИЧАЛКИ НАИЗУСТЬ УЧИТЕ ИЛИ с планшета? и викторины- опять таки планшет?у меня очень много собрано и викторин и кричалок, есть разные, подчеркиваю-с общим смыслом не люблю, а то что касается например кричалок  с именами юбиляра. или датой-я не против. Викорины импровизационные,с заготовками которые можно сохранить в памяти,я тоже провожу,они больше гостям нравятся...ИМХО


А у меня кричалки идут на "Ура!". Я даю и поесть, и попить. Но сильно расслабляться не даю, потому что гости должны чувствовать "авторитет  ведущего!". А вот общие слова Пишу красиво и ярко на картонных листах и поднимаю, когда нужно кричать гостям. И работаю всегда с планшеткой. Зачем заморачиваться- учить слова. Я понимаю, когда мало клиентов, а когда даже не имеешь понятия, что клиент из себя представляет....А предпраздничные встречи, как всегда оказывается, не всё могут рассказать о клиенте!!!!Проверено! Перед  праздником - один человек, а на ... совершенно другой!!Бывает и так.

----------


## novichka2012

> пусть тогда целуют юбиляра или юбиляршу, почему-то для гостей это проще


а пусть тогда с таким "самоваром" не ходят на публичные гуляния, а сидят дома. А вообще, жена ревнивца найдет сама способ во время этой игры как себя вести.

----------


## Ганина Галина

Жалко "Спасибки" исчезли! Благодарю всех, кто поделился своими застолками.
Добавлю несколько используемых мною, может пригодится кому.
Имена – качество. Игра – знакомство. Всем присутствующим предлагается по порядку называть свои имена, добавляя при этом какое-либо качество. Качество должно быть на ту же букву, что и имя. Например: Ирина – искренняя. Повторяться нельзя, можно использовать неполное имя. 
Это знакомство хорошо идёт на корпоративах. Коллеги начинают помогать друг другу подбирать качества.

Названия сказок:
- Головной убор яркой расцветки. («Красная Шапочка»)
- Небольшое деревянное строение. («Теремок»)
- Маленький обитатель моря с чешуёй из драгоценного металла. («Золотая рыбка»)
- Компания, состоящая из одного лесного хищника семейства псовых  и семерых детёнышей домашнего парнокопытного. («Волк и семеро козлят»)
- Фигура, хорошо держащего равновесие, военнослужащего, сделанного из дешевого металла. («Стойкий оловянный солдатик»)
- Домашнее животное в демисезонной обуви. («Кот в сапогах»)
- Дочь правителя государства на мелком плоде растения из семейства бобовых. («Принцесса на горошине»)
- Непривлекательный птенец домашней птицы. («Гадкий утёнок») 
- Маленькое растение оттенка красного цвета. («Аленький цветочек»)
- Лесная хищница семейства псовых и представитель болотных птиц. («Лиса и Журавль
Эта викторина хорошо идёт и для детей на выпускных или новогодниках и для взрослых. Легко и прикольно!

Степень трезвости
Это очень простая и веселая игра для раззадоривания гостей. Ведущий называет различные слова, а гости хором, быстро и не задумываясь, называют уменьшительно-ласкательную форму этого слова. Например:
Мама-мамочка
Тапка-тапочка
Сумка-сумочка
Лампа-лампочка
Коза-козочка
Роза-розочка
Вода-водочка
Правильно конечно «водичка», но почему-то в большинстве случаев уже подвыпившие гости отвечают «водочка». На этом слове ведущий останавливает игру и объявляет всем участникам диагноз: «повышенный бутылизм». 

«Аббвеатура»
Карточки:
1. МВД
2. ВВС
3. ЖКХ
4. ДОУ
5. ТАСС
6. КПУ
7. ПМК
8. УПИ
9. СИНХ
10. НТВ
11. РТР
12. ВАЗ
13. ЗИЛ
14. ОКА
15. ДРСУ
Например: ОВД - обожаем Валеру давно.

«Несогласные»
Игроки делятся на команды по 3-5 человек. В каждой команде выбирается «ведущий», задача которого произнести заданную ему фразу, не используя согласных звуков. Например: 
пОсАдИл дЕд рЕпкУ. Задача команды угадать всё, что скажет ведущий.

Свадебный тест
1.	Для чего  в Германии гостям на свадьбе дарят носовые платки? 
а)  Чтобы вытирать слёзы
б)  Чтобы использовать их в качестве салфеток
в)  Чтобы завернуть и унести домой оставшуюся после свадьбы еду
г)  На память
2.	Зачем в Греции по постели молодожёнов пускают бегать маленьких детей?
а)  Чтобы дети своими криками разогнали злых духов
б)  Этот ритуал должен принести в семью изобилие
в)  Для того, чтобы молодым было мягче спать на взбитой детскими ножками перине) 
г)   Для того, чтобы у молодых, как можно быстрее появились собственные дети
3.	Зачем в Венгрии во время свадебного торжества гости кладут деньги в снятые невестой туфли?
а) Чтобы потанцевать с невестой
б)  Чтобы компенсировать затраты родителей невесты на приданое
в)  Чтобы в будущем невеста могла выносить здоровое потомство
г)  Чтобы молодожёны «не разбежались» в течении первого года брака
4.	Для чего в списке свадебного приданого у русских крестьян значились «две пары котов»?
а)  Чтобы в семье был достаток
б)  Чтобы молодожёны их носили
в)  Чтобы в доме не было мышей
г)  Чтобы было из чего сшить шубу
5.	Что в русском языке означало слово «укладка»
а)  Перина для брачного ложа
б)  Свадебная причёска
в)  Сундук для приданого
г)  Дровяная поленница
6.	Зачем в русских деревнях мыли полы в доме невесты после того, как молодые уезжали на венчание?
а)  Чтобы невеста не вернулась в родительский дом
б)  Чтобы смыть следы «нежеланных» гостей
в)  Чтобы уберечь дом от злых духов
г)  Чтобы было чисто
Ответы:
1.	-    в)
2.	-    б)
3.	-    а)
4.	-    б)
5.	-    в)
6.	-    а)
У меня такая викторина проходит довольно весело. Предлагаю провести тест, кто умнее - мужчины или женщины. Свой вариант ответов на вопросы предлагают сначала мужчины, потом женщины. Потом подвожу итог, у кого больше правильных ответов. Обычно мужчины выигрывают. Успокаиваю женщин словами: "Зато мы хитрее!"

----------

алекс 70 (15.01.2019), Кубинская (23.11.2018), Натали))) (19.11.2018)

----------


## Елена Хохлова

Приветик! Подкиньте пожалста что- нить новенького...Типа правой ручкой горячо...

----------


## Наташкин

У меня всегда хорошо проходят застольные анимашки.

----------


## Еленка1976

> У меня всегда хорошо проходят застольные анимашки.


Наташа, поделись, пожалуйста.

----------


## Наташкин

> Наташа, поделись, пожалуйста.


Придуманная мной анимашка  находиться у Лены Уралочки в беспределе http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4518544

Использую Хлопки, http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4266135  Застольную, все у Уралочки смотрите.

----------


## prozerpina65

> Использую Хлопки, http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4266135  Застольную, все у Уралочки смотрите.


Эти хлопки я уже давно провожу. Всегда у публики и, соответственно, юбиляра или молодых - полный восторг. "...А теперь давай те искупаем наших молодых в МОРЕ апплодисментов" Как-то так.))

----------


## Olgaj

Всем добрый день. Позвольте присоедениться к данной темке. Анимашку "Вопрос Ответ"  в основном провожу на юбилеях, идёт на УРА!

----------


## elena5555

*Olgaj*, Ольга!А поподробнее можно про вашу анимашку вопрос-ответ.

----------


## Olgaj

> *Olgaj*, Ольга!А поподробнее можно про вашу анимашку вопрос-ответ.


Да конечно, можно:
Количество участников не ограниченное. В одном мешочке, или шляпе вопросы, в другом ответы, (конечно, в зависимости от компании). Человек тянет вопрос, а потом, (чтобы не соврал), тянет из другого мешочка правдивый ответ. 
Или же можно сделать один тянет вопрос другой читает ответ - проходит отлично:
Вопросы:
Хочется ли вам чего-нибудь? Скажите, вы на все готовы? Часто ли вам случалось падать с кровати? Любите ли вы читать чужие письма? Часто ли вы попадаете в интересное положение? С удовольствием ли вы целовали бы своего мужа (жену)? Бываете ли вы в состоянии алкогольного опьянения? Вы часто лжете? Свое свободное время вы проводите в веселой компании? Бываете ли вы в своих действиях навязчивым, грубым? Вы любите готовить вкусные обеды? Могли бы вы подложить свинью любимому человеку? Хотели бы вы сегодня напиться? Скажите, вы много грешили? Любите ли вы помечтать при луне? Любите ли вы подарки? Часто ли вы лазите к соседу в малину на даче? Когда пьете, у вас кружится голова? 
Ответы:
Хоть всю ночь. По субботам это у меня - необходимость. Без пары рюмок я этого не могу сказать. Только по утрам с похмелья. Это давно уже мое самое большое желание.Моя скромность не позволяет мне отвечать на этот вопрос. Все зависит от обстановки. Безумно! С большим удовольствием. Да, только в рамках приличия. Конечно, без этого нельзя обойтись. Это главная цель моей жизни. Просто терпеть не могу. Никогда не откажусь от такой возможности. В наше время это - не грех. Почему бы и нет, если можно и нет страха. Еще бы, я способен на все. Это часто случается со мной в гостях. Только в компании.

----------

Veruna (09.09.2017)

----------


## Estell

> Придуманная мной анимашка  находиться у Лены Уралочки в беспределе http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4518544
> 
> Использую Хлопки, http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4266135  Застольную, все у Уралочки смотрите.


Девочки, а где можно музыку к хлопалкам взять? и еще меня тревожит вопрос. Когда клоун на видео  пантомимой объяснял - это понятно. А вы так же гостям показываете? или как то объясняете им по - другому??? Подскажите, мне, бестолковой)

----------


## Наташкин

> Когда клоун на видео пантомимой объяснял - это понятно. А вы так же гостям показываете? или как то объясняете им по - другому??? Подскажите, мне, бестолковой)


*Estell*, читайте лучше темку, там много вариантов http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4268205

И Леночка всегда поможет и подскажет. :Derisive:

----------


## Сентябрь

огромное спасибо. я проводила игру-посылочка/придумана не мною/, это для меня новая игра. в понедельник попробую - у подруги юбилей, компания небольшая, женская, думаю всем понравится.

----------


## Наталья Стадник

> Девочки, а где можно музыку к хлопалкам взять? и еще меня тревожит вопрос. Когда клоун на видео  пантомимой объяснял - это понятно. А вы так же гостям показываете? или как то объясняете им по - другому??? Подскажите, мне, бестолковой)


У нас эти хлопки очень хорошо прижились в программе.
 В последнее время я все меньше пафоса оставляю в программе, и стараюсь говорить с публикой «человеческим» языком, как с друзьями, ведь мы очень часто используем эту фразу в работе: «Дорогие друзья,….» ( и далее по тексту). Так вот, к чему я веду… Перед хлопками я рассказываю публике историю, которая однажды со мной произошла.
«Дорогие друзья, хочу рассказать вам одну историю, которая не так давно со мной произошла. Однажды, на празднике друзей меня попросили сказать тост. Поднявшись с места, взяв в правую руку коньячный бокал (где обычно находится у меня микрофон, как и в данную минуту), я начала вещать текст поздравления… куда? Правильно! В коньячный бокал! Хохот моих друзей помню до сих пор! Но теперь четко слежу, что у меня в руках! А давайте-ка попробуем пообщаться без микрофона?! Я вас разделю на 3 группы и дам легкое задание: сколько пальцев на руке я показала каждой группе, столько раз прошу ответить мне хлопками! Попробуем? Ну, тогда откладываю микрофон!»
И далее веду игру почти как на видео…
Вот фонограмма к этому номеру от Николая Бугакова  http://yadi.sk/d/Uk8qA1Yt2TAMb

----------


## Анастасия30

Провела игру на юбилее молодого человека, он сам задавал вопросы и выбирал, кому задает! Получилось весело и  в тему. спасибо за игру.

----------


## Люба-Сибирячка

На юбилеях и свадьбах люблю проводить мастер-класс по изготовлению розочек из салфеток.

Попробую объяснить)) Берём цветную салфетку (лучше однослойную) и аккуратно разворачиваем. Отгибаем сверху от себя полоску 1-2 см. Теперь закручиваем вокруг одного или двух пальцев трубочку загибом наружу. 
Если крутить на одном пальце - получится зарождающийся бутончик, если на двух - распустившийся бутон. 
Получается заготовка – трубочка. 
Теперь сжимаем трубочку под бутоном (под пальцами руки) и начинаем скручивать плотно стебелёк. Стараемся сжимать салфеточку сильно, а затем скручивать, тогда она не порвётся. 
Когда скрутили стебель до середины, остановитесь. 
Начинаем делать листик. Найдите внизу край салфеточки,  загните уголок вверх и прихватите пальцами той руки, которая держит стебелёк. Расправьте листик и продолжайте под ним крутить стебелёк дальше.
Теперь у бутона можно отогнуть краешки в сторону – получится махровая розочка)))

Вот фото с юбилея

[IMG]http://*********ru/4089096m.jpg[/IMG]

А это фото со свадьбы – подарок невесте)))

[IMG]http://*********ru/4070664m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/4123915m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Аллник (07.08.2016), наталья севрюкова (25.04.2022)

----------


## Alenanz

> астер-класс по изготовлению розочек из салфеток


Заинтересовало! Спасибо Любочка! Вот можно посмотреть здесь http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UemA_fHW2qA

----------

Аллник (07.08.2016), Рамоновна (03.02.2016)

----------


## Оксана Радуга

А вот объяснение по женски..))) Всё очень просто и понятно ))

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfcfR...layer_embedded

----------


## Марина Миг

*Люба-Сибирячка*, *Оксана Радуга*, девочки, спасибо! буду осваивать )))

----------


## Ира38

> На юбилеях и свадьбах люблю проводить мастер-класс по изготовлению розочек из салфеток.
> 
> Попробую объяснить)) Берём цветную салфетку (лучше однослойную) и аккуратно разворачиваем. Отгибаем сверху от себя полоску 1-2 см. Теперь закручиваем вокруг одного или двух пальцев трубочку загибом наружу. 
> Если крутить на одном пальце - получится зарождающийся бутончик, если на двух - распустившийся бутон. 
> Получается заготовка – трубочка. 
> Теперь сжимаем трубочку под бутоном (под пальцами руки) и начинаем скручивать плотно стебелёк. Стараемся сжимать салфеточку сильно, а затем скручивать, тогда она не порвётся. 
> Когда скрутили стебель до середины, остановитесь. 
> Начинаем делать листик. Найдите внизу край салфеточки,  загните уголок вверх и прихватите пальцами той руки, которая держит стебелёк. Расправьте листик и продолжайте под ним крутить стебелёк дальше.
> Теперь у бутона можно отогнуть краешки в сторону – получится махровая розочка)))
> ...


Люба, а я из бумаги делаю с гостями фигурку " Женщина моей мечты" , проходит супер, бумагу беру листы А4 разных цветов и рву ручками перед гостями, потом каждый мужчина показывает свое творение , смех стоит ..... , а жены в восторге сразу с репликой : " Как тебе повезло .милый, что я тебе досталась , а не твоя мечта".  Если надо подробно напишу.

----------


## Оксана Радуга

> Если надо подробно напишу.


Конечно надо! Вообще не въехала, суть какая? Подводка какая? Подробности в студию!  :Yes4:

----------


## olgaring

по-моему это конкурс...когда руками без ножниц "вырывают" из бумаги силует женщин. Он уже был у нас на форуме. Таким образом и подарки можно соответственно вырывать , чтобы другие  догадались: что же я хотел подарить?

----------


## Оксана Радуга

*olgaring*, 

О, точно! Пару предложений и суть ясна на 100%  :Ok:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> На юбилеях и свадьбах люблю проводить мастер-класс по изготовлению розочек из салфеток.


Здорово!!! Купить красные,жёлтые,розовые,белые,оранжевые салфетки,раздать....пусть крутят :flower: ,а потом тех,у кого красиво получилось,приглашаем в центр зала и проводим "7 лезгинок".Пусть дарят свою розу Н или Ю-ше :Grin:

----------


## Olgaj

> У нас эти хлопки очень хорошо прижились в программе.
>  В последнее время я все меньше пафоса оставляю в программе, и стараюсь говорить с публикой «человеческим» языком, как с друзьями, ведь мы очень часто используем эту фразу в работе: «Дорогие друзья,….» ( и далее по тексту). Так вот, к чему я веду… Перед хлопками я рассказываю публике историю, которая однажды со мной произошла.
> «Дорогие друзья, хочу рассказать вам одну историю, которая не так давно со мной произошла. Однажды, на празднике друзей меня попросили сказать тост. Поднявшись с места, взяв в правую руку коньячный бокал (где обычно находится у меня микрофон, как и в данную минуту), я начала вещать текст поздравления… куда? Правильно! В коньячный бокал! Хохот моих друзей помню до сих пор! Но теперь четко слежу, что у меня в руках! А давайте-ка попробуем пообщаться без микрофона?! Я вас разделю на 3 группы и дам легкое задание: сколько пальцев на руке я показала каждой группе, столько раз прошу ответить мне хлопками! Попробуем? Ну, тогда откладываю микрофон!»
> И далее веду игру почти как на видео…
> Вот фонограмма к этому номеру от Николая Бугакова  http://yadi.sk/d/Uk8qA1Yt2TAMb


Добрый вечер, Наталья.
Я уже даже представила как это должно быть эффектно!!!!!!!!
Попробую воспроизвести на свадьбе в марте.
После обязательно отпишусь, как всё прошло.

----------


## Ира38

> Конечно надо! Вообще не въехала, суть какая? Подводка какая? Подробности в студию!


Здравствуйте ,Оксана ,подводки использую разные(смотря что провожу), но всегда о женщине, ее индивидуальности,  но обязательно говорю, что мужчины мечтают в жизни о женщине................ дальше говорю , что  именно сейчас предлагаю мужчинам показать , а точнее создать женщину своей мечты, все показываю перед гостями сама . предлагаю вырвать сначала лицо. прическу, потом нежную  лебединую шейку, потом  шикарное платье вашей любимой длинны(коментариев конечно в этот момент куча...) . а потом ножки и сказочные туфельки. кто забывает сделать разрыв между ножками(оторвать полосочку для разделения ножек),говорю, да все у вас под контролем в жизни, только дайте возможность вашей даме хоть на свои  красивые ножки стать и посмотреть на правую и на левую ножку.

----------


## Оксана Радуга

*Ира38*, 

Ирочка, спасибо!
Это же известная вещь, а я затупила.....)) Всё понятно уже!  :Aga:

----------


## ponyashkina

Девчата, привет. Я не новичок в шоу бизе. но новичок на вашем форуме. Заскачила из соседних. Хочу сказать у вас здесь здорово! Сколько светлых голов!!!
Видела хлопалки про клоуна в ютюбе, скачала даже музыку, а вот последовательность не помню хоть убей. Может есть у кого ссылка на ютюб? Буду благодарна.

----------


## Estell

девочки, огромное спасибо за подводки к хлопалке! Завтра на свадьбе обязательно похлопаем))) Потом расскажу как гости реагировали, а по музыке - действительно коротковат отрывок(((

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

*Люба-Сибирячка*, Люба-землячка! Зашла сказать тебе СПАСИБО!!!Сегодня обкатала твой мастер-класс с розочкой,получилось,СУПЕР!!!Мужчины с удовольствием,все,как один,смастерили розочку,для Ю и потом с удовольствием дарили под 7 лезгинок,закончили всё танцем "Калым" так наша Ю.весь танец,не выпускала из рук этот необычный букет,а потом поставила в бокал на чайный стол!!!!Теперь так и буду проводить :Ok:

----------


## Всегда всем весело

Девочки, а что такое "семь лезгинок"?

----------


## Люба-Сибирячка

> *Люба-Сибирячка*, Люба-землячка! Зашла сказать тебе СПАСИБО!!!Сегодня обкатала твой мастер-класс с розочкой,получилось,СУПЕР!!!


 Татьяна, отличная мысль дарить розочки в танце! Попробую сделать из этого шоу))) Спасибо тебе за идею :Yahoo:

----------


## ТамараКоряковцева

> А вот объяснение по женски..))) Всё очень просто и понятно ))
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfcfR...layer_embedded


Оксана! Спасибо, всё понятно объяснено. Зашла на сайт, не могла оторваться, просидела 2 часа за поделками...

----------


## Ира38

Девочки, вот нашла у себя песенку, не знаю откуда она у меня, но может кому пригодиться к празднику.
"Султанша"
Три жены, три жены, три да ну и что!
Вот иметь 7 мужей,это кое -что.
7 мужей , 7 мужей - это просто рай!
Не готовь. не стирай, знай себе - гуляй.
Припев : не очень плохо иметь семь мужей ,
             с семью мужьями куда веселей.
Будет первый мой муж мне белье стирать,
а второй муженек огород копать.
с третьим мужем своим я пойду в кино,
А четвертый мыть пол и скоблить окно.
Припев.
Будет 5-й муж деточек качать,
а шестой  муженек - клумбы поливать.
иногда я , устав, лягу на кровать.
Будет мой седьмой муж пятки мне чесать.
Припев.

----------

алекс 70 (15.01.2019), Ллорхен (31.01.2017), наталья севрюкова (25.04.2022)

----------


## Ватрушка

Опробовала хлопалки на свадьбе! Понравились! Подводку делала примерно так (кратко)- "поздравления от гостей звучат, а апплодисментов совсем не слышно, давайте учиться хлопать красиво!" Мелодия, действительно, коротковата. Я ее "удлиню" (нарежу и перезапишу), и выложу на форуме.

----------


## ДУШЕЧКА 55

Нашла такой юмористический монолог, из него можно многое взять для карточек " Что я делаю после н ой рюмочки"

Что вы должны сделать, опрокинув рюмку-другую?




Все мы с вами знаем, о том, что нельзя делать в пьяном состоянии. Нельзя садиться за руль авто. Нельзя появляться перед начальством. Нельзя снимать с карточки наличность. Словом есть вполне устоявшийся список табу и правил поведения человека пребывающего в пьяном состоянии. Но увы, в отличие от всех этих известных каждому «нельзя» есть множество других, негласных, правил поведения.

1. Первое, что вы должны сделать, опрокинув рюмку-другую-третью огненной воды – это выключить свой мобильный телефон, вынуть из него акамулятор, сим карту и панель с кнопочками, дабы рассовать это все по разным карманам. В пьяном виде вы ни за что не найдете эти компоненты, а если и найдете, то собрать это все вряд ли сумеете. Запомните – это одно из главных правил. Ведь одно из самых страшных, что происходит с пьяными мужчинами – это звонки на все номера, названные женским именем, «босс-сука» или «Зинаида Пална — главбух».

2. Решив знакомиться с очень красивой женщиной, что сидит напротив и погладывает на вас вот уже пол часа, посмотрите налево, а потом направо. Чтобы убедится, что рядом с ней нет очень некрасивого, очень страшного и очень недружелюбного трезвого спутника, который тоже смотрит на вас те же пол часа. Убедившись, что никого с ней рядом нет, сходите в туалет и если, глядя в зеркале, вы увидите потрясающего симпатягу и обаяшку-очаровашку, в своем лице, то ни в коем случае не подходите сегодня к женщинам. Степень опьянения достигла той стадии, при которой на следующее утро ничего не помнишь, болит голова, а рядом лежит нечто сопящее, что при тщательном рассмотрении оказывается Зинаидой Палной – главбухом.

3. Встретив на улице патруль милиции, прежде всего не стоит заигрывать с собакой, предлагая ей выпить на брудершафт. Ведите себя как слегка подвыпивший человек, то есть улыбайтесь, пошатывайтесь и икайте. Жалкие люди вызывают у милиционеров чувство отвращения и брезгливости. Ни в коем случае не пытайтесь собраться с мыслями, изобразить на лице некое подобие серьезности и уж тем более не пытайтесь позиционировать себя как человека трезвого и ясно мыслящего – это вызовет подозрение и очень заинтересует органы правопорядка, а вам это ни к чему.

4. Если после встречи с патрулём милиции, вы все же попытались изобразить из себя саму трезвость и после этого вас собираются увезти в отделение, то ни в коем случае не качайте права. Давить на старшину правами человека, крепкими знакомствами с офицерами собственной безопасности или начинать фразы со слов: «я решительно заявляю…» или «я требую…» не стоит, ни к чему хорошему не приведет.

5. Идя по улице и завидев группу людей, что направляется к вам навстречу, не придирайтесь к тому, что кто-то из них не так на вас посмотрел, что-то сказал, как вам показалось в ваш адрес или на худой конец задел вас плечом. Ибо чувство, что вы – Рембо, Мальчиш-Кибальчиш и все черепашки-ниндзя вместе взятые в одном лице, ложно и крайне опасно. Так же как и во втором совете, вы проснетесь, ничего не помня. Но, помимо головной боли, вы поймете, что превратились в один большой ушиб, а в заднем проходе почему-то оказался ваш мобильный телефон, который вы, конечно же, не выключили и из-за вибрации которого вы и очнетесь ото сна.

6. Выпив много крепких напитков, вы имеете полное право искупаться голым в городском фонтане, пописать с моста на эстакаду, гнусно обманывая, наобещать золотых гор, кисельных берегов, молочных рек и в конце-концов дать слово жениться Зинаиде Палне – главбуху. Вы можете смело показывать пантомимы прохожим, вспомнить таланты молодости и начать жонглировать всем, что попадется под руку, можете даже зайти в секс-шоп и купить наконец-то что-нибудь эдакое, на именины тёще. Вы все-таки пьяный человек и поэтому можете делать то, что давно хотели. У вас крепкое оправдание перед совестью. Единственное, чего не следует делать – это геройствовать, останавливать на ходу товарные поезда, залезать на деревья или разговаривать на собачьем языке с дворовыми бобиками. Суперсила, которую вам придал алкоголь, хоть и кажется такой реальной, отсутствует.

7. Крепко выпив и решив, отправится домой, не выбирайте кратчайших дорог по переулкам, тропинкам и рощам. Как только в голове появится мысль «кратчайшее расстояние между мной и домом — прямая» и внутренний компас укажет вам направление на ориентир, ударьте себя по щеке. Если идея двигаться напрямик не пропала, ударьте себя по щеке еще раз. Идите исключительно по прямым заасфальтированным, давно проверенным дорогам, освященными фонарями. И ни в коем случае не доставайте из кармана ключи, не дойдя до квартиры. Внутреннее желание посмотреть на то, какой у вас все-таки красивый брелок, приведет к незамедлительной потере всего содержимого карманов, включая этот самый брелок вместе с ключами.

8. Если вдруг так случилось, и на вас пьяного и развеселого напал табор поющих, шумящих назойливых цыган с медведями, то непременно пытайтесь вести себя как трезвый, ясно мыслящий человек. Это, вызовет у цыган чувство отвращения и брезгливости. Если степень опьянения сделать этого вам не позволяет, то можете смело буянить, приплясывать, хаотично размахивать руками и даже разбрасывать в разные стороны мелочь, что осталась у вас от попойки. Главное, главное совершая все эти действия, направляться к дому.

9. В пьяном виде, проковырявшись с замком от входной двери добрых десять минут и зайдя, наконец, в квартиру, не удивляйтесь сонному, хмурому выражению лица супруги или мамы. Не стоит так же оправдываться, рассказывать, как вас насильно напоили, а затем, отобрав все наличные деньги, вероломно поцеловали в щеку заранее накрашенными ядовито-красной помадой губами, местные хулиганы. Не оправдывайтесь, это лишь усугубит ситуацию. Смело говорите: «я пьян!», а после, набрав в грудь больше воздуха, на выдохе добавьте: «…любовью». Пары спиртного из вашего рта, окружившие жену или мать, смутят и на некоторое время опьянят её. Пользуйтесь этим, чтобы добраться до кровати и лечь спать. Лежачего, а тем более спящего, как известно, не бьют.
10. Если при снятии с себя штанов вы чувствуете, что теряете равновесие, а первая попытка лечь на кровать заканчивается приземлением на пол, то непременно сходите в ванную комнату за тазиком, который стоит поставить рядом со своей кроватью. Знайте, ночью вас будет тошнить. Так же, раздеваться (если вам это всё-таки так уж необходимо) стоит в положении лежа, ибо любое резкое или неловкое движение, повлечет за собой травмы и увечья. Просыпаясь на следующее утро, не спешите открывать глаза, вставать или думать. Это так же может привести к травмам и увечьям, только другого характера…

Ну, и конечно, самый главный совет: Каждый раз, собираясь на дружескую попойку, на день рожденья к бабушке или же как обычно тихо и спокойно отметить новый год или 23-е февраля, не забудьте перечитать все эти правила от начала до конца. Мысленно проговорите те из них, которые стали для вас актуальными с последнего фуршета, поправьте галстук, прическу, почистите ботинки и посмотритесь в зеркало. Знайте, таким в этот день вы себя видите в последний раз. Ну и конечно же, конечно же уберите с дороги от порога до кровати всё то, что может стать непреодолимым препятствием через какие-то несколько часов, словом уберите с неё всё, абсолютно всё…

Удачи и на здоровье!

----------

Натали))) (19.11.2018), наталья севрюкова (25.04.2022)

----------


## Olgaj

> Опробовала хлопалки на свадьбе! Понравились! Подводку делала примерно так (кратко)- "поздравления от гостей звучат, а апплодисментов совсем не слышно, давайте учиться хлопать красиво!" Мелодия, действительно, коротковата. Я ее "удлиню" (нарежу и перезапишу), и выложу на форуме.


Добрый день, Леночка. я вот 16 хочу сделать хлопки - переживаю очень..
А если прогнать подряд эту мелодию? Я теперь в замешательстве..

Ой девочки, не получилось у меня сделать "хлопки" - а так хотелось.. гости попались очень тихие , к середине правда всё было хорошо, но хлопки уже были не туда и не сюда....
Буду пробовать с другими молодожёнами.

----------


## patris

Может кто-нибудь ткнет меня носом: ищу игру для свистков или дудочек. читаешь текст с числительными, а гости как услышат цифру- должны свистнуть нужное кол-во раз!!!

----------


## Наталья Стадник

> Может кто-нибудь ткнет меня носом: ищу игру для свистков или дудочек. читаешь текст с числительными, а гости как услышат цифру- должны свистнуть нужное кол-во раз!!!


Это игра без свистков и дудочек, но, по-моему, ее вариация.

----------


## patris

Да, этот вариант. СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ!!!!я и хотела проводить с хлопками. с дудками как-то не гегиенично, да и в этом варианте задействованы все гости. осталось переписать текстовку.

----------


## Оксана Радуга

> с дудками как-то не гегиенично,


Почему не гигиенично то? Я если работаю с дудками, то каждый раз с новыми. Использованные остаются гостям в подарок )), молодожёны оплачивают. 
Вот и всё..)

----------


## Дом

Для застольной игры, здесь озвученной, " Мне для счастья надо...", дописала несколько строк , возможно пригодятся:

Чтоб заполнить счастьем душу,
Очень огород мне нужен,
Попу ровно вверх держу
Порядок в грядках навожу

Чтоб счастливым стать вполне,
Нужна популярность мне
Хочу петь и танцевать
Героем сериала стать

Счастье у меня простое,
Взять друзей, поехать к морю

Счастьем лицо светится,
Когда с вами могу встретиться

Счастье рвет меня на части
И губы улыбаются,
Когда я иду по улице,
А мне кричат: «Красавица!»

Мне для счастья надо мало,
Подушка и перинка- чтоб тело отдыхало!

----------

наталья севрюкова (25.04.2022), Оля-ля 68 (09.11.2018)

----------


## Olgaj

Девочки всем, привет. Не рискнула я сделать хлопки, тренировалась на всей своей семье.. но побоялась к сожалению (((

----------


## репка85

подскажите пожалуйста, где можно посмотреть про 7 лезгинок. всю тему прчитала не нашла, буду благодарна

----------


## Kiska2009

На соседнем форуме выкладывали,на мой взгляд,замечательное застольное развлечение.К сожалению,автор указан не был.Поэтому,кто узнает свою наработку,огромное СПАСИБО,а также РЕСПЕКТ и УВАЖУХА!!!! 

Снятся сны мне иногда,
Что кругом одна вода.
В ней я плаваю и ем,
В ней живу я без проблем.
Никуда не тороплюсь
И с русалками резвлюсь.

Вижу сон, как наяву,
Будто в армии служу
Не каким-то рядовым –
Генералом удалым!
Отдаю приказы всем
И икру на завтрак ем.

Часто вижу я во сне,
Что скачу я на коне,
По зелёным по лугам
Мчусь неведомо куда.
И у сна один финал:
Под кровать опять упал.

Вижу сон, как наяву,
Будто в армии служу
Не каким-то рядовым –
Генералом удалым!
Отдаю приказы всем
И икру на завтрак ем.

Сон приснился мне к утру:
Пить я больше не могу!
И здоров, и деньги есть,
И знакомых всех не счесть.
Просто так вот бросил пить!
Как же мне без водки жить?

Раз под утро сон приснился,
Что я в пятый раз женился,
В тот же день мы поругались,
К концу сна навек расстались,
А жена – ну и дела! –
Тут же тройню родила!

Мне ж сегодня снился сон,
Что поставил я на кон
Дом, машину, тёщу, дачу
И жену свою в придачу.
Закрутился барабан –
Куш солидный я сорвал.

Часто снится лунной ночью,
Что вампир я страшный очень,
Громко вою на Луну,
Кол осиновый грызу.
Опасайтесь, джентльмены,
К вам приду я непременно!

Ну а я во сне летал,
Воздушным шаром управлял,
Поднялся я высоко,
Хоть было это нелегко.
А спускаться как, забыл,
В небе до утра парил.

Снится мне однажды сон,
Что нашёл я миллион,
С ним помчался в ресторан
И за вечер прогулял,
А потом шептал в бреду:
« Я ещё один найду!»

Часто в снах своих, друзья,
На рыбалку еду я,
Рыбки там меня уж ждут
И клюют они, клюют.
А знакомые твердят:
«Эти сны детей сулят!»

Часто вижу в странном сне,
Что кручусь я на шесте,
Что стриптиз – моя работа,
Что пляшу я беззаботно….
Кучу денег получаю,
В танце дядек соблазняю.

Часто вижу я во сне,
Что летаю на метле,
Подо мной моря, и речки,
И с мизинец человечки.
Нос крючком и горб большой –
Я же к вам со всей душой!

Мне приснился сон, друзья:
Обживаю остров я.
Пальмы там, златой песок,
Волны плещутся у ног,
Здесь я круто отдыхаю:
Ем кокосы, загораю.

Сон приснился мне ни к
месту:
Будто свадьба, я невеста,
А жених куда-то смылся,
Даже толком не простился.
А вокруг кричат все:
«Горько!»
С кем же целоваться только?

Ну а мне приснился сон,
Что купила ипподром,
Там участвуют в бегах
Зебра, слон, медведь, ишак.
Ставки выше на слона:
Чемпион он у меня.

Сон приснился мне раз пять,
Что ребёнок я опять,
Часто писаю в штанишки
И сосу свою пустышку.
Пореветь всегда готова
И не спать до пол-второго.

Часто вижу я во сне,
Что живу я на Луне,
Я по кратеру хожу,
Там цветочки развожу.
И с лунатиком живу,
Так что я почти в раю!

----------

1 Kvitochka (10.10.2017), ityana (26.09.2016)

----------


## Гайдаровна

> На соседнем форуме выкладывали,на мой взгляд,замечательное застольное развлечение.К сожалению,автор указан не был.Поэтому,кто узнает свою наработку,огромное СПАСИБО,а также РЕСПЕКТ и УВАЖУХА!!!!


Пожалуйста, объясните, в чем развлечение? Вы читаете, а будут изображать гости? Или раздать по ролям? Простите, я правда не поняла.

----------


## Leli&hna

Может кто-то уже озвучивал, но в этой теме не видела. Очень хорошо проходит застолка во второй половине, когда уже натанцевавшись сели за столы и нужно заполнять паузу пока едет и выпивают. Говорим пожелание на букву алфавита, кому какая выпадет. Буквы говорю сама каждому гостю по-очереди. Буквы называем все, сколько есть. Например А - абсолютного кайфа, Б - безбашенности. Но гости сами должны назвать что-то. Необязательно одним словом, можно предложением, самое главное чтобы на эту букву начиналось. Если тормозят, подсказывайте, или всех гостей подключайте. Самое интересное начинается, когда гостям достаются такие буквы, как Ё, Й, Ь, Ы, Ъ. Тут уж от фантазии зависит. Й - йогой заняться для здоровья, в Йошкар-Олу съездить. Ь - мягкой перины молодожёнам, чтоб мягко падать соломку с собой носить. Ы - ыщё желаю вам.... Ъ - твёрдым как скала быть (иногда гости и пошлости говорят  :Grin: , как реагировать уже ваше дело). Если компания мобильная, можно усложнить и за задержку 5 секунд выпивать штрафную или брать какую-нибудь вещь и потом как фанты разыграть.

----------


## Kiska2009

> Пожалуйста, объясните, в чем развлечение? Вы читаете, а будут изображать гости? Или раздать по ролям? Простите, я правда не поняла.


Это развлечение по принципу гадания.Подводка может быть следующая:"Что снится гостям в ночь после свадьбы,юбилея"

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Это игра без свистков и дудочек, но, по-моему, ее вариация.


Проводила уже два раза,перед вручением подарков...понравилось!!!  :Tender:

----------


## shoymama

> На соседнем форуме выкладывали


На этом - тоже. Года два или три назад. Автора надо искать в ЧРГ, если не ошибаюсь.

----------


## nilena

Здравствуйте, все мастера хорошего настроения. Предлагаю вам один из вариантов известной забавы, "Почему за женщин мужчины пьют стоя?"                                                                                                                                

В нужный момент, когда люди за столом, говоришь что-нибудь приятное о женщинах, и предлагаешь мужчинам выпить за очаровательных представительниц прекрасного пола стоя. Они встают. Подходишь к ним с микрофоном и спрашиваешь, по их мнению, почему за женщин пьют стоя. Они начинают отвечать разное – женщина – это муза, женщина-это мать и т.д. (то есть все хорошее). Зал им аплодирует, а ты в этот момент говоришь 

«Дамы, неужели вы думаете, что все так просто? Прямо сейчас я вам предлагаю развенчать общепринятый миф.  Давайте все же узнаем правду»

Заранее готовишь 7 красивых карточек, на обратной стороне которых написано:


1 За пятна на брюках жена мне устроит….
Короче…. Понятно!
За женщин пьют стоя!

2 Мужики, мы порой забываем
Ответ на вопрос: Кто же в доме хозяин?
В огонь ... напролом... Что ж осталось мужчине?
Хотя б за столом возвышаться над ними!

3 Известное дело, ну кто же не знает -
В стоящее тело больше влезает! 

4 Стоячая поза позволит, ребята:
Стряхнуть незаметно остатки салата.

5 Хотим мы размять затёкшие ноги,
Взглянуть в декольте сразу женщинам многим...


6 Не скажет супруга, склонившись над ухом: 
"Не пей, тебе хватит!" язвительно-сухо.

7 Ребята поверьте, прислушаться стоит -
Мужчинам "За женщин" пить выгодней стоя!

Они вытягивают карточки и зачитывают «правду». В результате все смеются. А ты подытоживаешь, что как бы ни было, женщина самое очаровательное существо, обладающее красотой, умом, хитростью и смелостью! А эти качества достойны восхищения. Поэтому за прекрасных дам, которые своим присутствием украшают этот вечер, мужчины, стоя, и до дна!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
    Обычно я делаю это на корпоративных праздниках, юбилеях. На свадьбе, правда, ни разу не пробовала. Но вышеуказанных праздниках провала не было.

----------

irin@ (27.05.2017), nataljabondarenko+++ (09.10.2019), ocsin (17.05.2016), Veramar62 (01.06.2017), алекс 70 (15.01.2019), Зосик (21.04.2016), Ирочка-новичок (28.06.2020), Капля дождя (21.08.2018), Катусечка (24.11.2020), Нататулечка (08.09.2016)

----------


## наталья севрюкова

можно подобие прилагательных, я на все праздники делаю разные-Замуж надо выходить в …........(число),лет после разрешения.................													     ( родственник) и консультации...................(спец врача). Замуж выходят													    из …...............( чувство), жениха находят........................( место в городе													   Замужество хорошо влияет на..............( часть тела) и плохо влияет на													     ….....................9 часть тела), при этом совсем не влияет на...................													  ( орган человека).   Обычно замужем живут............( число лет).За эти 													 годы ваш муж станет.................( цвет) и …...................( прилагательное													    Если замужем, как правило, заводят детей.  Рекомендуется делать 														 детей............( число) раз в день. А родить детей достаточно..............													        ( число) раз.  Чтобы вырастить и воспитать столько детей надо быть													    …..........( прилагательное) и   и постоянно делать..............( глагол).														      В этом случае вы будете счастливы замужем и доживёте до.........( число) лет!

----------

Veruna (09.09.2017), Капля дождя (21.08.2018), Шевячок (28.07.2017)

----------


## наталья севрюкова

Чтобы познакомится с будущим мужем или хорошо отдохнуть, необходимо поехать в.............................( любой курорт),														 только с разрешения...................( родствен) и консультациии..................( врача), лучше всего 													   использовать..............................( любой вид транспорта) и конечно лучше всего брать отпуск на..............														   ( дней), тогда ваши...................( часть тела) ….............( орган человека( и ….....................														     ( чувство) будут в порядке.  Желательно при знакомстве быть одетым в........................														  ( вид одежды), иметь в руках....................( любой премет куханной утвари) а тем, кто  просто отдыхает	 													надо лучше быть ….........( места отдыха), употреблять только …...................( любой напиток) 													и главное  иметь...................( настрой.) Обычно находясь на отдыхе мы посещаем												 		 разные  места отдыха													  лучше всего знакомится в.....................(место), тогда есть вероятность найти себе.............														  (  как прикольно можно назвать мужчину)  с …................( цвет глаз)...............  ( частью тела													    сексуальной), а  для тех, кто просто отдыхает лучше всего чаще быть  , конечно...................(  места отдыха).И мы всем пожелаем- берите..............отпуск,  копите..............  ( деньги), сидите на...............( диете), посещайте.................( тренажёрный за) и вперёд за														   вашим..................счастьем и ….............отдыхом!!

----------

lelik1974 (31.10.2016), Veruna (09.09.2017), ЛАРУМИ (22.02.2016), Шевячок (28.07.2017)

----------


## Tavina

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане! 
Спасибо всем большущее за ценный материал!!! Где-то на форуме натолкнулась на идею о "женских хочухах" и решила записать на свой лад и дополнить своими "хочухами", вот здесь можно скачать: http://yadi.sk/d/808ZRMI75Nr0w
Спасибо автору идеи!!!  :Ok:

----------

Anisoara (17.06.2019), marinamasko (27.07.2017), ocsin (17.05.2016), Veruna (09.09.2017), Дюймовочка (11.09.2017), Еленамузыка (21.10.2016), Зосик (21.04.2016), Ирочка-новичок (28.06.2020), Рина-Екатерина (29.03.2017), Солодок (12.12.2020)

----------


## ведущая Наталья

Тavina, спасибо!!! В интерпритации Маши получилось очень мило! А как вы их подаёте на празднике?

----------


## Tavina

Наталья, всё очень просто...Я эти "хочухи" использую в основном на корпоративах. Подвожу небольшим рассказом о дамских капризах, самых невероятных женских желаниях, затем спрашиваю мужчин готовы ли они исполнять желания своих спутниц, как правило, отвечают однозначно "ДА!", ну вот тут-то и запускаем "хочухи" )))

----------


## ведущая Наталья

Спасибо, я это понимаю. Меня волнует способ их подачи: это вариант чтения женских мыслей(шляпа) или что-то другое? Игровой момент присутствует?

----------


## Tavina

> Спасибо, я это понимаю. Меня волнует способ их подачи: это вариант чтения женских мыслей(шляпа) или что-то другое? Игровой момент присутствует?


Поняла...ну, скажу не тая, что делала это как один из разновидностей пресловутой "Шляпы".  :Yes4:  если есть варианты, буду очень признательна, если поделитесь  :Blush2:  ))))

----------


## Мурамарина

Я на форуме недавно. Постепенно изучаю содержание тем. Вот и до этой добралась, всё прочла. И вот мой вклад: музыкальная застольная игра *"Зодиакальные пожелания"*.
                   Сегодня звезды указали собраться ради торжества
                   Чтоб гости Ваши не заскучали нальем вина без баловства!
1. Посмотрим вправо, влево, где на юбилее Девы? (встают все гости, кто родился под знаком Девы)
Девы у нас желают имениннице красоты, поэтому сейчас под музыкальную нарезочку делают вот так (одна рука выставляется локотком вперёд на уровне груди, указательный палец второй руки приставляется к щеке, а локоть ставится на кисть другой, и так поочерёдно)
2.  Очередь по всем законам встать и выпить Скорпионам!
Скорпионы, как известно, имеют клешни, поэтому могут загребать клешнями всё, что захотят, поэтому они сейчас пожелают юбилярочке изобилие всего (загребаем руками к себе)
3.  Здесь все знаки молодцы, а выпивают сейчас – Стрельцы
Стрельцы метко стреляют, и желают Наталье Викторовне меткого попадания во все цели, которые она себе ставит (одна рука в сторону локотком, вторая ставится на неё, изображая стрельбу из пистолета и так поочерёдно левой и правой руками)
4. К ведущему не будьте строги и выпейте все Козероги! 
Козероги очень упёртые, как упрутся рогами, так не сдвинешь, поэтому желают виновнице торжества упорства в достижении любых начинаний (сделали рожки: приставили пальцы к голове с обеих сторон, киваем головами и наклоны головой вправо и влево)
5. Поднимут рюмки пусть скорее без стесненья Водолеи!
Водолеи любят лить и наливать, поэтому желают Наташечке Викторовне почаще расслабляться (делаем жест выпить с обеих сторон на шее)
6. Не надо быть сегодня скромным – отзовитесь и выпейте Овны.
Овны – производители шерсти, поэтому желают имениннице тепла и уюта (обнять себя за руки и поглаживать)
7. Где ребята-удальцы? Выпивают  Близнецы!
Каждому в жизни хочется иметь рядом с собой тех, с кем сходятся твои взгляды и мнения, а у кого же именно так и обстоят дела, как не у близнецов, поэтому близнецы желают юбиляру иметь побольше единомышленников (один показывает любые движения, все за ним повторяют)
8.  У зодиака много знаков, желание выпить есть у Раков!
Раки усаты, а усы – признак важности и самодостатка, поэтому раки желают самоуверенности и самодостаточности (показываем усы в правую и левую стороны: движением указательного пальца из – под носа вверх)
9.  Дружно выпейте и вы, цари зверей – красавцы Львы.
Львы – цари зверей, они желают юбилярочке быть первоклассным руководителем на своей руководящей должности (жест тарзана: ударяем кулаками по груди)
10. А где ребята - молодцы? Аплодисменты им, ведь пьют сейчас Тельцы!
Тельцы очень трудолюбивы, поэтому желают имениннице трудиться, но только в удовольствие, чтобы труд всегда приносит удовлетворение (ударяем кулачками друг о друга снизу и сверху поочерёдно)
11. Юбилярше пусть улыбки дарят ласковые Рыбки!
Рыбки скользкие и вёрткие, поэтому желают виртуозно уворачиваться от всех неприятностей и выскальзывать из них, если они всё же встречаются на пути (сложили ладошка к ладошке и делаем зигзагообразные движения вперёд)
12. Поднимите – ка носы, дружно пьют сейчас Весы.
А у весы желают душевного равновесия (руки на уровне груди ладошками вниз, поочерёдно показываем выше, ниже)
           Есть нарезки, но не знаю, как их заливать.

----------

Vaskova (14.01.2016), Veruna (09.09.2017), zonuska (02.01.2016), Галина Клиновская (21.05.2019), Ирочка-новичок (28.06.2020), Марианна Шведченко (17.08.2017), наталинка (23.07.2017), наталья севрюкова (25.12.2021)

----------


## Мурамарина

А ещё мне очень нравятся застольные игры - передавалки. Например: передавать поцелуи, объятия, рукопожатия, градусники (из подмышки в подмышку без рук), с трубочки на трубочку (коктейльные) вырезанные из салфеток предметы (цветочки, звёздочки и т.д.) виновниками торжества. Участвуют все гости, и с таким азартом, так как соревнуются обычно 2 команды: левая и правая часть стола, кто быстрее.

----------

meris (04.03.2018)

----------


## Наталья Костенко

> А ещё мне очень нравятся застольные игры - передавалки. Например: передавать поцелуи, объятия, рукопожатия, градусники (из подмышки в подмышку без рук), с трубочки на трубочку (коктейльные) вырезанные из салфеток предметы (цветочки, звёздочки и т.д.) виновниками торжества. Участвуют все гости, и с таким азартом, так как соревнуются обычно 2 команды: левая и правая часть стола, кто быстрее.


Марина, а подводки какие используешь? Напиши хотя бы одну...

----------


## Мурамарина

Подводки разные для каждой передавалки. Например, перед передачей рукопожатий просто говорю: давайте поприветствуем друг друга, здороваюсь за руку с сидящими с краю. Но если будем здороваться с каждым, много времени уйдёт, поэтому передаём рукопожатия виновникам торжества. Поцелуи и объятия: показываем, как мы их любим. Градусники: проверяем самочувствие гостей перед активной развлекательной программой. Цветы и звёзды из салфеток: засыпаем цветами или звёздами. Всё просто!

----------


## ведущая Наталья

Марина, спасибо огромное за очередную застольную забаву!!! Я уже попробовала провести и "Книгу рекордов Гиннеса", и "Летающие тарелки". Прошло замечательно, за что безумно благодарна!!! Марина, а музыкальные нарезки к "Зодиакальным пожеланиям" привязаны к ним по смыслу или просто идёт отбивка?

----------


## Солнечный Светик

Очень понравиись Маришкины идеи!!!!! :Ok:  Умничка!!!!! Я сама еще новичок на форуме - осваиваюсь понемножку... но здесь информации столько!!!!!! :Vah:  мама дорогая, где же взять столько времени что бы все пересмотреть????!!!!!

----------


## Мурамарина

> Марина, спасибо огромное за очередную застольную забаву!!! Я уже попробовала провести и "Книгу рекордов Гиннеса", и "Летающие тарелки". Прошло замечательно, за что безумно благодарна!!! Марина, а музыкальные нарезки к "Зодиакальным пожеланиям" привязаны к ним по смыслу или просто идёт отбивка?


Нарезки к "Зодиакальным пожеланиям", конечно же, подобраны по смыслу. Но вот, поскольку я - новичок, не умею заливать информацию в инет, чтобы ссылки здесь кинуть. Кто бы научил, была бы жутко благодарна, потому что делиться есть чем. Ну, в крайнем случае, кому надо, могу по электронке кинуть. Это мне проще.

----------


## Елена Хохлова

*Мурамарина*, 
 ДАВАТЕ Я ВАМ ПОМОГУ НАУЧИТЬСЯ  КИДАТЬ ССЫЛКИ.. 1. ФАЙЛ ЗАГРУЗИТЬ  ( В ПОИСКОВИКЕ НАБИРАЙТЕ ЗАГРУЗИТЬ ФАЙЛ НА МАЙЛ...) 2.ПОТОМ ВЫБРАВ НУЖНЫЙ ФАЙЛ НАЖИМАЕТЕ  ПОЛУЧИТЬ ССЫЛКУ.. ЕЁ КОПИРУЕТЕ И ВСТАВЛЯЕТЕ СЮДА.

----------


## ROksana

ПЕРЕДАВАЛКА СВАДЕБНАЯ "СЕРДЦЕ" (когда-то прочитала в журнале "Праздник", немного переделала и часто провожу на свадьбах)
Спрашиваем свидетелей, готовы ли они во всём поддерживать молодожёнов, помогать им. Конечно, готовы. Иногда прошу поподробнее рассказать, в чём будет выражаться помощь (за детками присмотреть и т.д.). Потом говорю, что нужно выполнить задание, чтобы испытать свидетелей. Разбиваю всех на пары: свидетель помогает невесте, свидетельница - жениху. Даю по листу красной бумаги и ножницы, причём держать их нужно каждой паре вместе (за одно кольцо  - невеста, за другое - свидетель). На бумаге заранее рисую контуры сердца, которое будет вырезать пара. После того, как сердца готовы, прошу молодых повернуться друг к другу и вручить своё сердце со словами типа: "Дорогая, я дарю тебе своё сердце и.....". Получается что-то вроде мини-клятвы. Потом говорю, что хотелось бы, чтобы эти сердечки впитали любовь, нежность и хорошее настроение всех присутствующих. Для этого нужно каждому гостю подержать сердце в руках и с ПОЦЕЛУЕМ передать соседу. А теперь посмотрим, чьё сердце первым вернётся к владельцу. Проходит всегда очень весело и позитивно.

----------

Натали))) (18.11.2018)

----------


## olgaring

> свидетель помогает невесте, свидетельница - жениху. Даю по листу красной бумаги и ножницы, причём держать их нужно каждой паре вместе (за одно кольцо - невеста, за другое - свидетель).


Честно говоря, не вижу логики в этом моменте. :Smile3:

----------


## Мурамарина

Ура! Получилось. Ещё бы имя научиться вставлять: от кого файл. Лена, может, и это мне подскажете?

----------


## Анюта Влади

> А ещё мне очень нравятся застольные игры - передавалки. Например: передавать поцелуи, объятия, рукопожатия, градусники (из подмышки в подмышку без рук), с трубочки на трубочку (коктейльные) вырезанные из салфеток предметы (цветочки, звёздочки и т.д.) виновниками торжества. Участвуют все гости, и с таким азартом, так как соревнуются обычно 2 команды: левая и правая часть стола, кто быстрее.


Можно ещё улыбки передавать :Grin:  :Yahoo:  Идея Анастасии-феерверк :Vishenka 33:  Уже опробовала и на юбилеях,и на свадьбах-эффект потрясающий, провожу,где-то после 2,3 тоста,т.е когда гости скованы. После этой игры,заулыбается даже пессимист,проверено!!! Я сначала говорю что-то о хорошем настроении, спрашиваю у гостей:какое настроение у них.Непременный атрибут отличного настроения?Гости помогают- УЛЫБКА! Далее подхожу к "Крайнему" :Taunt:  гостю,знакомлюсь,прошу продемонстрировать голливудскую улыбку виновникам торжества,своему столику, затем остальным...гости уже начинают поддерживать,улыбаться в ответ.Затем обращаюсь к гостю за вторым столиком... И поехали заряжаться позитивом,т.е улыбаться :Grin: !!! У Насти это целый шикарный блок,я взяла лишь часть, но от этого не менее весело!!!

----------

Марианна Шведченко (17.08.2017)

----------


## Курица

> Вот ссылка на "Зодиакальные пожелания





> Ура! Получилось.


 :Ok: 



> Ещё бы имя научиться вставлять: от кого файл


*Мурамарина*, хочу подсказать, но не поняла сути вопроса :Meeting:  Если ты имеешь в виду, чтоб понятно было. что это ТВОЙ файл и чтоб  время скачивания форумчане это увидели, и чтоб он в копилочке у них под писанным был, то нужно тебе перед закачкой добавить в имя файла своё имя, вот так: (*Зодиакальные пожелания*_от Мурамарины).
Пока же при скачивании с Майла люди видят только фразу:Получить файл от анонимного пользователя и имя файла- *Зодиакальные пожелания*.
Понятно ли объяснила (о том ли был вопрос?))))))) :Grin:

----------


## Мурамарина

> Понятно ли объяснила (о том ли был вопрос?))))))


Да, курочка, вопрос был именно в этом и объяснение понятное. Осталось попробовать. При первом же удобном случае сделаю.

----------


## о-ля-ля

> Понятно ли объяснила


Таня, а я ничего не подписываю , просто захожу в загрузка(на мэйл)-,кликаю загрузить, и оно САМО получается, что от меня

----------


## Курица

> а я ничего не подписываю , просто захожу в загрузка(на мэйл)-,кликаю загрузить, и оно САМО получается, что от меня


Олечка, это потому, что у тебя ящик на Майле-вот оно само и показывает, что загруженное-тобою, и автоматически подписывается, от кого получит файл.
А Марина, вероятно, имеет почту на Яндексе или еще где, и пользуется просто файлообменником анонимно-без регистрации-на Майле это возможно.
( :Grin: _объясняю тек подробно, помня про твой девиз-см.автоподпись)_

----------


## angel18

Нашла книгу американского шоумена. Представлояю из нее несколько конкурсов


    Конкурс "Машина"

[IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3003369m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]


  Игра начинается с того, что участник находит себе партнера примерно такого же роста, они становятся друг за другом
   Передний игрок - машина. Он держит согнутые руки перед собой (локти на уровне тaлии) открытыми ладонями вперед: это бамперы, которые ему могут понадобиться, так как глаза y него будут закрыты. Водитель будет ловко управлять своей машиной c помoщью руля (плеч), ведя ее сквозь поток без столкновений (как мы надеeмся). B концe концов, взносы по страховке и так высоки, a в случае аварии стремительно взлетают ввеpх!
После того как водители прокатятся на своих машинах, Пусть игроки остановятся и помeняются ролями c партнерами. Если y вас нечетное количество игроков, один человек может пристроиться  к водителю в качестве пассажира или запасного водителя. Или можно попросить их изобрести средство передвижения для трех человек. Также две машины могут объединиться и создать гpузовик Что еще можно придумать?

----------


## angel18

Игра "Мойка машины"


[IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3011563m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

Само собой, с тех пор, как мы  вели наши машины по улице, они стали довольно грязными. Им конечно же требуется мойка. Пусть игроки встанут в два ряда с равным количеством участников лицом друг к другу на расстоянии вытянутой руки. Затем, если под вами безопасная сухая поверхность, все встают на колени, хотя можно делать это и стоя. Один человек идет в конец ряда и говорит, какой машиной он (или она) является, например: «Я - грязный старый фургон «фольксваген». Затем он ползет между рядами на четвереньках (или чуть согнувшись), имитируя выбранный автомобиль.
От типа машины и ее состояния будет зависеть, сколько ее будут мыть. Вышеуказанный фургон получит основательную чистку, тогда как «новенький» « бентли» - гораздо более нежное мытье.
Между тем игроки, стоящие в рядах, делают все, что обычно делается на настоящей мойке (но делают зто пальцами)

----------


## катерина333

> Гости помогают- УЛЫБКА! Далее подхожу к "Крайнему" гостю,знакомлюсь,прошу продемонстрировать голливудскую улыбку виновникам торжества,своему столику, затем остальным...гости уже начинают поддерживать,улыбаться в ответ.Затем обращаюсь к гостю за вторым столиком... И поехали заряжаться позитивом,т.е улыбаться!!! У Насти это целый шикарный блок,я взяла лишь часть, но от этого не менее весело!!!


можно узнать, что за блок?

----------


## Жихарка

Блок Насти -Фейерверк в её теме "Ломаем стереотипы"

----------


## Lyuda

Добрый вечер, уважаемые коллеги.  На свадьбах  провожу вот такой конкурс. Найден на просторах интернета.  Не молодожены  разбирают обязанности , а  мамы. "Уважаемые мамы вы воспитали замечательных детей.  Сегодня  они  образовали свою семью.  И чтобы выяснить, чему вы научили детей, как подготовили к семейной жизни, прошу вас определить кто чем  в семье из молодых супругов будет заниматься.  (Родители достают из мешка или красочного пакета какую-нибудь вещь и начинают говорить  «Моя дочь будет…..»,  «Мой сын готов….» и т.д.)
Примерные варианты:
Кастрюля- готовить обед, Веник- заниматься уборкой, Пупсик- рожать детей, Газета- проводить громкую читку, Кошелек - зарабатывать деньги, Солнечные очки- загорать в солярии Подводная маска-отдыхать на курорте, Морковка – работать на даче, Губка для посуды – мыть посуду, Молоток – забивать гвозди, Ложка  уплетать за обе щенки, Ремень- воспитывать детей"  Иногда гости включаются в игру и  вариантов  придумывается очень много.

----------

Натали))) (18.11.2018), Ольга Фаустова (19.09.2018)

----------


## yabloko-tv

Понемногу читаю темы. Добрался и до этой. Всегда любил работать загадки. В самых разных вариантах. Рекламные загадки, Абстрактные загадки, Детские загадки, Загадки-песни и т.д. Или вот - Старые загадки на новый лад. Смысл в следующем. Загадывается загадка, сообщается ответ, и предлагается придумать новый ответ, который больше подходит для современных реалий. Как вариант, имеется в запасе и свой ответ на загадку(или несколько ответов). Таким образом выявляются люди которым интересно думать и общаться с ведущим, а не только есть и пить.
                  Новые отгадки на старые загадки.
1.	Кто на себе свой дом носит? (Улитка – бомж).
2.	Маленький шарик под лавкой шарит? (Моль – налоговый полицейский, судебный пристав).
3.	Что в руках не удержишь – сквозь пальцы убежит? (Вода – зарплата, пенсия)
4.	Если б не было его, не сказал бы ничего. (Язык – следователь).  
5.	Купи не жалей, будет ехать веселей? (Колокольчик  - водка)
6.     Маленький пузатенький, а весь дом бережет (Замок - председатель ТСЖ)
И т.д.

----------

Белая галка (20.02.2016), Васка (02.09.2020), Гваделупа (08.12.2018), Елена33в (24.02.2018), Натали))) (18.11.2018)

----------


## wes_natochka

А мне очень нравится эта застолка: Кто почему пришел на юбилей?
не хотелось самой готовить ужин 
с юбиляршей выпить хочу
все рыдали и умоляли меня об этом 
я всё ещё ищу спонсора
у меня не было выбора
меня вынудили это сделать
я обещала после ухода гостей перемыть всю посуду
сегодня я не на диете
без меня бы этот праздник не состоялся
я похудел(а) а вы незаметили ,ну обратите на меня внимание
давно мечтал пообщаться с вами в неформальной обстановке
здесь столько женщин(мужчин
у меня обнова а похвастать некому
завтра хочу занять у вас денег
А куда все туда и я
А я тут ночевал только что проснулся а вы кто?
Хочу увидеть звёздное небо лёжа под забором
Ну очень нравиться эта компания
сегодня мне негде ночевать
давно мечтаю выпить с юбиляршей на брутершафт
у вас здесь столько вкусного
юбилярша обещала мне спеть
лучший выход из положения в кризис это ходить в гости
Захотелось уважить милую юбиляршу
Мечтал(а) потанцевать на этом юбилее
много раз испытано хорошо разряжает обстановку и смеха столько ......

Для меня на земле она самый дорогой и любимый человек

Завтра хочу занять у неё денег

Сегодня мне негде ночевать

У неё здесь столько вкусного!

Она рыдала и умоляла меня об этом

Без меня этот праздник не состоялся бы

Сегодня я раскодировался

Она пообещала мне сегодня незабываемую шоу- программу!

Скрываюсь от милиции

Я обещал(а), что никогда не раскрою этой тайны

У меня просто не было другого выбора

Втайне надеюсь, что она вернёт мне свой долг

Очень хочу пригласить на свой день рождения всех её родственников и друзей

Перед её обаянием устоять невозможно

Давно мечтаю выпить с ней на брудершафт

Очень хочу похмелиться

А я, что, не в псих. больнице?

А я здесь сторожем стола работаю

Мне обещали три отгула на работе за этот загул

А вы пробовали месяц бичь –пакетами питаться?

----------

1 Kvitochka (10.10.2017), GULNARA (22.01.2016), lybochka (18.10.2017), ocsin (17.05.2016), TRENER (20.01.2021), Veramar62 (01.06.2017), Veruna (09.09.2017), Аллник (07.08.2016), Ильенко Елена (13.12.2015), Капля дождя (21.08.2018), Марианна Шведченко (17.08.2017), Натали))) (18.11.2018), Симка (27.10.2016)

----------


## Dee sea

Очень интересно! Спасибо огромное за загадки с новым смыслом!

----------


## yabloko-tv

> Очень интересно! Спасибо огромное за загадки с новым смыслом!


Не за что! Идея, к сожалению не моя и не нова, но ценна тем, что можно трансформировать подобные загадки и под профессиональные праздники, и обновлять время от времени, и дать людям проявить свою фантазию, а не просто вспомнить ответ или догадаться. Вот еще парочка: Я легкий как перышко, но долго меня не удержишь(Вдох - Аванс). Кто больше всех кричит, а меньше всех делает?(Петух - Начальник))))

----------

Натали))) (18.11.2018)

----------


## Алексей Тараканов

> Конкурс для молодоженов Пионеры - вынос знамени
> 
> ПИОНЕРЫ Дор. Гости, Сегодня на наших глазах образовалась слишком новая настоящая семья . Я прошу блестяще новую семью __________ интенсивно выйти в середина(средина) зала и приготовиться к вручению семейного знамени. К выносу знамени смирно! Знамя внести! Фанфары горна___ Равнение на знамя. Смирно!(салют, горнист ставит горн на колено) ===== Невеста! Огонь в очаге интенсивно поддержать, Квартиру в порядке практически постоянно содержать, И все с настроеньем, Будь готова! 
> 2 - ЖЕНИХ! Быть в ответе за газ и тепло, Чтоб было не сыро и было светло, Чтоб не вызывать слесарей, маляров Будь готов! ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 1- НЕВЕСТА! Для Мужа будь наилучшей во всем, Любить его нежно и ночью, и днем Чтоб все, что старо, вам на 1 взгляд ново,- Будь готова! 2 - Жених! От беспорядков супругу сохранить, Любить ее как в дни первых встречь,будь готов
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 1 - Невеста! Быть МАМОЙ 2-3м малышам, Петь песенки им, говорить по душам, При том не забыв мужа родного,- Будь готова! 2 - Жених, самым наилучшим РОДИТЕЛЕМ будь За тройню девчат Жену не винить, будь готов
> Молодые! В Верности семейному знамени на всю остальную жизнь клянитесь! Целуйте знамя, преклонив колени! Семейное знамя вручается молодой семье _________ на совершенно вечное хранение! (Пионеры салютуют, пионеры салютуют и под горн уходят) Клятву, данную молодыми перед лицом семейного знамения, нужно скрепить печатью. ГОРЬКО молодым!


Отличная идея. Я её под себя доработал. Вот что получилось. СЕМЕЙНОЕ ЗНАМЯ
Участники:
1)	Ведущий – главный пионер (галстук, пилотка и значок.)
2)	Гость – трубач (горн, галстук и пилотка)
3)	Гость – барабанщик (барабан, галстук и пилотка)
4)	Молодожены – пионеры (2 галстука и 1 пилотка для жениха)
5)	Гость – Знаменосец (знамя, галстук и пилотка)

Вначале я выбираю 3-х гостей в помощники. Для торжественного вручения подарка от тамады и диджея. Переодеваемся (помогает Олег). 

Звучит готовая нарезка: Подарок от тамады и звукооператора. Звучит в записи горн (диджей). 

Выходит гл. пионер, трубач и барабанщик. Я говорю слова:
- Дор. Гости, Сегодня на наших глазах образовалась слишком новая настоящая семья . Я прошу блестяще новую семью интенсивно выйти на середину зала и приготовиться к вручению семенного знамени.

Звучит барабан (барабанщик). Молодожены выходят на сцену. Я говорю:
- Дорогие гости встаньте. Товарищи молодожены! Мы принимаем Вас в ряды пионеров! Повязать галстуки.

 Звучит музыка (диджей). Завязывают барабанщик и трубач. Я говорю:
- К выносу подарка всем. СМИРНО! Подарок внести! 

Звучит горн и барабан (трубач, барабанщик). Выносят знамя (знаменосец). Я говорю:
- Товарищи молодожены мы дарим Вам настоящее семейное знамя. Равнение на знамя! СМИРНО! Трубач салютую! (труба)










- Товарищи молодожены примите наставления от гл. пионера свадьбы, т.е. меня.
- НЕВЕСТА! (она отвечает – Я). Огонь в очаге интенсивно поддержать, Квартиру в порядке практически постоянно содержать, И все с настроеньем, Будь готова! (она отвечает- ВСЕГДА ГОТОВА!И отдает пионерское приветствие.)Салют труба!
- ЖЕНИХ! Быть в ответе за газ и тепло, Чтоб было не сыро и было светло, Чтоб не вызывать слесарей, маляров! Будь готов!
- НЕВЕСТА! Для Мужа будь наилучшей во всем, Любить его нежно и ночью, и днем! Будь готова!
- ЖЕНИХ! От беспорядков супругу сохранить, Любить ее как в дни первых встречь! Будь готов!
-   НЕВЕСТА! Быть МАМОЙ 2-3м малышам, Петь песенки им, говорить по душам, При том не забыв мужа родного,- Будь готова!
 2 – ЖЕНИХ! Самым наилучшим РОДИТЕЛЕМ будь. За тройню девчат Жену не винить. Будь готов!
- Молодые! В Верности семейному знамени на всю остальную жизнь клянитесь! (отвечают вместе – КЛЯНЕМСЯ!)
- Целуйте знамя, преклонив колени! (звучит барабанная дробь).
- Семейное знамя вручается молодой семье на совершенно вечное хранение! (Звучит труба и барабан. Под него уходят знаменосец, трубач, барабанщик.)
- Клятву, данную молодыми перед лицом семейного знамения, нужно скрепить печатью. ГОРЬКО молодым! (звучит диджей).

----------

1 Kvitochka (10.10.2017)

----------


## Свет142

Как говорят все новое хорошо забытое старое. И вот эта детская застольная игра даже со взрослыми идет всего на УРА! Проверено и не раз. Может стоит чуть отредактировать:
Он слон – она слониха,
Он лось – она лосиха,
Он кот – она …
Ну, конечно, это кошка!
Ну, ошиблись вы немножко.
Так сыграем еще раз,
Обыграть хочу я вас!
Он морж – она моржиха,
Он заяц – она зайчиха,
Он бык – она…
Ну, конечно же, корова,
Поиграем, дети, снова!
Он тигр – она тигрица,
Он осел – она ослица,
Он козел – она…
Ну, конечно же коза,
За повтор игры все «за»!
Он лев – она львица,
Он волк – она волчица,
Он кенгуру – она…
Ну, конечно, кенгуру,
Продолжаем мы игру!
Еж он – она ежиха,
Бобр он – она бобриха,
Конь он – она …
Ну, конечно же, лошадка,
Все у нас пока что гладко!
Он воробей – она воробьиха,
Он комар – она комариха,
Он гусь – она …
Не гусиха, а гусыня,
Знайте это все отныне.
Он бегемот – она бегемотиха,
Он кашалот – она кашалотиха,
Он баран – она … 
Ну, конечно же, овца,
Доиграли до конца!

----------

1 Kvitochka (10.10.2017), fraerzzzz (04.01.2017), GULNARA (22.01.2016), ityana (26.09.2016), jenkat (26.03.2018), olga2505 (09.12.2016), TRENER (20.01.2021), Veramar62 (01.06.2017), Аллник (07.08.2016), Будамшу (30.11.2018), Елена33в (24.02.2018), Рина-Екатерина (29.03.2017), Торрри (14.04.2017)

----------


## Асечка28

я люблю проводить массаж(простите автора не знаю) но идея бомба..сразу все улыбаются...раслабляются....после массажа...
Махалка-руку правую подняли юбиляру помахали ну и т.д. если нет здесь то выложу

----------


## Dee sea

> Пожалуйста, обновила: http://files.mail.ru/14525C2857A14098BDA32C4634CA7A43


Огромное спасибо за зодиакальные пожелания! очень интересный и ценный материал!




> я люблю проводить массаж(простите автора не знаю) но идея бомба..сразу все улыбаются...раслабляются....после массажа...
> Махалка-руку правую подняли юбиляру помахали ну и т.д. если нет здесь то выложу


А что это за массаж такой? махалкой называется? Еще не встречала такого материала. Поделитесь, пожалуйста в чем суть.

----------


## Асечка28

массаж как в детстве..каждому мама делала.....
кладем ручки на плечи соседу справа...и начинаем массаж...под детскую забаву
Рельсы-рельсы
шпалы-шпалы, едет поезд запоздалый и т.д.
 потом поварачиваемся в лево и отомстим соседу слева))
Далее застолочка

Руку правую подняли!!!
Юбиляру помохали!!!
ну а левая рука опускается слегка на колено
нооооо..не своё а соседа своего
(если нужно допишу или вышлю в личку, мне кажется это не ново) но мною любимо

----------


## annuschka

> массаж как в детстве..каждому мама делала.....


Вот туточки их стока разновидностейhttp://sibmama.ru/index.php?p=massage_self выбирайте вам понравившийся текст и вперед! :Ok:

----------

1 Kvitochka (10.10.2017), Дудырева Галина (29.03.2016)

----------


## vanok

Привет  всем  корифеям   форума Если можно ,дайте,пожалуйста ,описание игр Книга рекордов Гиннеса", и "Летающие тарелки". Спасибо !!!

----------


## Дуэт ЮЛиАНА

> Пожалуйста, обновила: http://files.mail.ru/14525C2857A14098BDA32C4634CA7A43


Спасибо. за нарезочку для знаков зодиака. ОООЧень куруто, можно использовать на любом празднике.
Мне очень нравиться проводить клятву юбиляра, но только смотрю по настроению самого юбиляра.,ведь все мы такие разные. Текст даю уже напечатанный, во время торжества и сам юбиляр зачитывает.
"Господи, помоги мне не напиться! проснуться утром в СВОЕЙ кровати. С МУЖЕМ! Помоги не потерять имидж деловой женщины! Не набить морду гостям! И не сесть попой в салат! Не потерять вещи (и себя в том числе)! Помоги не писать никому пьяных СМС в 2 часа ночи! Не звонить! И главное, не признаваться никому в любви! во всяком случае, не больше 2-ух раз! Помоги прийти домой на двух, а не на 4-ех! А если шо и натворю, господи, сотри мою память навеки веков! Аминь.

----------

Veruna (09.09.2017), www наталья (16.01.2018)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> "Господи, помоги мне не напиться! проснуться утром в СВОЕЙ кровати. С МУЖЕМ! Помоги не потерять имидж деловой женщины! Не набить морду гостям! И не сесть попой в салат! Не потерять вещи (и себя в том числе)! Помоги не писать никому пьяных СМС в 2 часа ночи! Не звонить! И главное, не признаваться никому в любви! во всяком случае, не больше 2-ух раз! Помоги прийти домой на двух, а не на 4-ех! А если шо и натворю, господи, сотри мою память навеки веков! Аминь.


Юлиана встречала много разных шуточных клятв..пока не доводилось как то вплести их в праздник.Но наверное всё дело в тексте :Blink: Предлагаю как то попытаться придумать универсальный текст подходящий для любой(а не для суженной)компашки?
Ну допустим...первое слово я бы вообще убрала,потому,как если люди атеисты,то это не актуально,а если на оборот,то там идёт нарушение заповеди :Aga: 
Можно начать со слова - 
КЛЯНУСЬ!Сделать всё возможное,а самое главное,не возможное,для того,что бы сегодняшний праздник,запомнить и сохранить в памяти,а не  выслушивать на следующий день жуткие подробности своего неконтролируемого веселья.
КЛЯНУСЬ! Не заказывать песню "Боже какой мужчина" больше 1 раза,а так же не приглашать ди джея(ведущего,хорошенького официанта)на медленный танец.
КЛЯНУСЬ!!Не писать никому пьяных СМС в 2 часа ночи! Не звонить! И главное, не признаваться никому в любви! во всяком случае, не больше 2-ух раз!
КЛЯНУСЬ!!!Не потерять имидж деловой женщины! Не критиковать вкусы,причёски,а главное не комментировать в слух,сколько и на каком рынке стоит тот или иной наряд А так же не вылить красное вино на скатерти и других гостей! Не потерять свой мобильник,кошелёк и др.вещи (и себя в том числе)
КЛЯНУСЬ!!!!Выпить не больше того,что бы проснуться утром в кровати,со СВОИМ  мужем! Постараюсь прийти домой на двух, а не на 4-ёх! А если что и натворю,торжественно обещаю-опохмелить всю чесную компанию! ДА БУДЕТ ТАК!!!

Ну вот это,то что у меня получилось :Meeting:

----------

Veramar62 (01.06.2017), Veruna (09.09.2017), Елена Новосибирск (07.03.2016), Елена33в (24.02.2018), ЕленаЗолотаюшка (05.01.2017), Ллорхен (31.01.2017), Нататулечка (08.09.2016), Симка (27.10.2016)

----------


## Дуэт ЮЛиАНА

> Юлиана встречала много разных шуточных клятв..пока не доводилось как то вплести их в праздник.Но наверное всё дело в текстеПредлагаю как то попытаться придумать универсальный текст подходящий для любой(а не для суженной)компашки?
> Ну допустим...первое слово я бы вообще убрала,потому,как если люди атеисты,то это не актуально,а если на оборот,то там идёт нарушение заповеди
> Можно начать со слова - 
> КЛЯНУСЬ!Сделать всё возможное,а самое главное,не возможное,для того,что бы сегодняшний праздник,запомнить и сохранить в памяти,а не  выслушивать на следующий день жуткие подробности своего неконтролируемого веселья.
> КЛЯНУСЬ! Не заказывать песню "Боже какой мужчина" больше 1 раза,а так же не приглашать ди джея(ведущего,хорошенького официанта)на медленный танец.
> КЛЯНУСЬ!!Не писать никому пьяных СМС в 2 часа ночи! Не звонить! И главное, не признаваться никому в любви! во всяком случае, не больше 2-ух раз!
> КЛЯНУСЬ!!!Не потерять имидж деловой женщины! Не критиковать вкусы,причёски,а главное не комментировать в слух,сколько и на каком рынке стоит тот или иной наряд А так же не вылить красное вино на скатерти и других гостей! Не потерять свой мобильник,кошелёк и др.вещи (и себя в том числе)
> КЛЯНУСЬ!!!!Выпить не больше того,что бы проснуться утром в кровати,со СВОИМ  мужем! Постараюсь прийти домой на двух, а не на 4-ёх! А если что и натворю,торжественно обещаю-опохмелить всю чесную компанию! ДА БУДЕТ ТАК!!!
> 
> Ну вот это,то что у меня получилось


Да вообще, очень классно получилось!!!! Вот что значит -одна голова хорошо, а две ....
Теперь подкорректирую и буду использовать. :Yahoo:

----------


## Юлия*Радость*

я проводила застолку на свадьбе по типу хлопалки, только мы выясняли кто в доме хозяин будет? и, показывая в сторону жениховых гостей, они должны были кричать имя жениха,

 а если покажу на невестиных, тогда они кричат имя невесты...сначала по очереди показ-ла, потом путать их начала...получилось интересно (гости сидели за столами стоящими буквой П, у нас в "провинции" других способов расстановки столов в банкет.зале не знают :Aga: )

потом в конце говорю, эх вы, я же с самого начала спросила кто в доме ХОЗЯИН будет? вывод: хозяин - муж, хозяйка- жена. Как-то так. 

А потом еще пришла мысль: 1 раз показываю на гостей жениха - те кричат его имя, невестины- ее имя, а когда показываю на них самих - гости все вместе кричат их новую фамилию. Поправьте, если что))

----------


## Galkavk

подскажите, может кто проводит такую игру... участвуют командами, можно по два человека, показывают видео ролик (не более 1 минуты) без звука и надо его озвучить, чтобы было и смешно и интересно... я вот думаю например на день рождение, можно подобрать интересное поздравление, точнее озвучку как поздравляют... на свадьбу не знаю интересно ли это будет... я провожу игры и конкурсы в компании родных и друзей... опыта мало... хочу узнать Ваше мнение...

----------


## Юлия*Радость*

> чтобы было и смешно и интересно


а если попадется  скучная компания? бывает, что шутников и балагуров на празднике всего 1-2... это ведь будет экспромт... думаю, здесь нужно смотреть по ситуации, если видишь таких интересных и ярких, то почему бы и нет?)

----------


## Galkavk

спасибо за мнение... у меня чаще всего и бывает по ситуации... т.к. провожу только в своем окружении, то знаю кто примет участие... один раз только проводила мероприятие у себя на работе в отделе... попросили чтобы что-нибудь организовала, набросала сценарий... конечно многое было не по сценарию, т.к. начало было размазано тем что люди приезжали не к определенному времени... началь пришлось позже... соответственно вступление и первые тосты были уже неактуальны... и в конце когда программа закончилась, народу стало скушновато... тогда на ура пошла игра крокодил... вот я и думаю в копилку добавить и озвучку сюжета.... кстати хорошо прошла игра угадай песню по картинке и народ зажигал на конкурсе с косынками...

----------


## Елена Ромашова

> массаж как в детстве..каждому мама делала.....
> кладем ручки на плечи соседу справа...и начинаем массаж...под детскую забаву
> Рельсы-рельсы
> шпалы-шпалы, едет поезд запоздалый и т.д.
>  потом поварачиваемся в лево и отомстим соседу слева))
> Далее застолочка
> 
> Руку правую подняли!!!
> Юбиляру помохали!!!
> ...


А я когда первый разговор веду с клиентами, спрашиваю: приведите примеры игр...которые очень когда-то понравились и которые не очень (не для того, чтобы их проводить, а для того, чтобы понять приоритеты). И уже несколько человек просили не проводить: руку правую...подняли. :Meeting:

----------


## Галиночка -Я

> все таки гости - это тоже часть сценария...


Я прям молитву придумала: "Дай, Бог, нам таких гостей!"

----------

marinamama (06.10.2021), Strekozza (01.03.2019), бражка (22.06.2018), Гваделупа (08.12.2018), Марианна Шведченко (17.08.2017)

----------


## mani-lenka

жалко что новичкам много не доступно(((


> Придуманная мной анимашка находиться у Лены Уралочки в беспределе http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4518544
> 
> Использую Хлопки, http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4266135 Застольную, все у Уралочки смотрите.





> Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане! 
> Спасибо всем большущее за ценный материал!!! Где-то на форуме натолкнулась на идею о "женских хочухах" и решила записать на свой лад и дополнить своими "хочухами", вот здесь можно скачать: http://yadi.sk/d/808ZRMI75Nr0w
> Спасибо автору идеи!!!


а что с этими хочухами делать? :Blush2: 




> "Господи, помоги мне не напиться! проснуться утром в СВОЕЙ кровати. С МУЖЕМ! Помоги не потерять имидж деловой женщины! Не набить морду гостям! И не сесть попой в салат! Не потерять вещи (и себя в том числе)! Помоги не писать никому пьяных СМС в 2 часа ночи! Не звонить! И главное, не признаваться никому в любви! во всяком случае, не больше 2-ух раз! Помоги прийти домой на двух, а не на 4-ех! А если шо и натворю, господи, сотри мою память навеки веков! Аминь


я такую клятву читала на своем юбилее -гостям понравилось))

----------


## Жар-птица

Спасибо огромное! Очень интересно надо попробовать на юбилее провести, так называемый "мастер класс", как раз в субботу юбилей у женщины, можно организовать мужчин и подарить имениннице букет из роз, которые смастерят прямо на глазах у всех, мужчины!

----------


## Жар-птица

Вот приблизительно такие игры я использую как "манки" для активных игр и конкурсов. Кто отвечает на вопрос - выходит на середину зала, затем из всех отгадавших - конкурс, который запланирован по сценарию. Люди не просто выходят - они выбегают, потому как "Самые умные" и сейчас получат за это приз. Потом следует конкурс, так как "Самых умных" оказалось больше, чем призов. Но, после конкурса, в итоге, призы получают все.

Моя любимая:
Какие праздники и с чем приходят?

 С блинами – Масленица
С яйцами и куличами – Пасха
С мандаринами и шампанским – Новый год
С березой и венками – Троица
С мимозой – 8 Марта
С ряженными – Рождество
С георгиевской лентой – 23 февраля
С костром и гаданиями – Ивана Купало
С криками «Горько!» - Свадьба

----------

meris (04.03.2018), Veramar62 (01.06.2017), Гваделупа (08.12.2018), Елена33в (24.02.2018), ЕленаЗолотаюшка (06.01.2017), ЕленаКонстантиновна (10.07.2018), Людок (27.07.2016), Марианна Шведченко (17.08.2017), Натали69 (08.01.2016)

----------


## о-ля-ля

> Вот приблизительно такие игры я использую как "манки"


Какой классный манок!!! Спасибо-утащила, и не просто в норку, а сразу в печать. в работу.

----------


## вера денисенко

> от приблизительно такие игры я использую как "манки" для активных игр и конкурсов.


классно)))




> И уже несколько человек просили не проводить: руку правую...подняли.


можно конечно про мониторить....но это не благодарное дело....у всех разный вкус,и может даже на ответ повлиять настроение человека....самое главное чтобы не было пошлых конкурсов и неудобных....

----------


## Chudo

Здравствуйте, форумчане. Я тоже кину идейки для застольных конкурсов. Некоторые буду опробировать только в пятницу. Сейчас прописываю сценарий и так как он рассчитан на разношерстную публику, которая придет отдохнуть в ресторан и все по разному поводу, приходиться поломать голову. Большинство идей не мои (((  - подсмотрены на разных сайтах ))))) Проведу встречу -знакомство по принципу "Кто на чем приехал" а потом "Кто на чем уедет"; потом синонимы к слову выпить и рассказать про повод прихода в ресторан, используя приставку "по". Решила модернизировать "песочную церемонию". Объявлю в первом выходе, что силами присутствующих, в течении всего вечера будем заполнять магическими кристаллами сосуд при этом "заряжая" его позитивом. И так при каждом выходе. Постараюсь нагонять побольше интриги и тумана, дабы убедить присутствующих, что полученный сосуд -действительно станет магическим.  Цель  - в конце вечера устроить аукцион и попытаться его продать (хотя бы окупит стоимость реквизита:). Так же отгадывание песен, которые звучат наоборот. Попробую конкурс, который проводила на НГ. Суть проста. Вызвать 2 пары, дать им мандарин, который надо почисть М на скорость, складывая шкурки в ладони Ж. Все стараются, торопятся и радуются, что первые. Но сам конкурс только начинается, так как я даю по маленькому мотку скотча и прошу собрать мандарин обратно. Есть еще немного идей, но они еще не оформлены не в голове ни на бумаге. Если кому интересно будет, то я смогу, но после обкатки всего сценария, сбросить на Форум. Так же буду рада советам форумчан. Возможно я иду в неправильном направлении.

----------

DUSJA (24.12.2015), GULNARA (22.01.2016), meris (04.03.2018), Раюшка (02.03.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

*Chudo*, добрый день) Вся программа построена на лёгких интерактивах,которые не могут пройти плохо по идеи.Есть только одно,что я бы точно не советовала- акуцион,да ещё в конце.И как "не напускай туман", а всем будет понятно ,что это обычная колба с песком и ни какой магии.Вообще аукцион как я уже убедилась и не раз хорош только на свадьбе: ради молодых все ,кто на банкете ,готовы на многое,не то что "пожертвовать" безвозмедно какую-то сумму денег.Даже не юбилее это уже не айс.А в ресторане, где все чужие ,да и собирать деньги не ведомо кому, за колбу с песком не стала бы.А то будешь стоять в протянутой рукой ..так это не приятственно.

----------

Irisska (02.05.2021)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Попробую конкурс, который проводила на НГ.


широка Россия Матушка и имени нет,ну да ладно :Meeting: 
Моё личное мнение НИ В КОЕМ случае НГ конкурсы проводить не стала бы :Nono: я уже молчу о том,что этот конкурс может пачкать руки и одежду.Можно немного видоизменить....попросить гостей определить точный вес(кокоса) в вашем случае мандарина или любого другого фрукта.

----------


## Chudo

Девочки, спасибо огромное за советы. С учетом того, что занимаюсь этой работой совсем недавно, то ваши подсказки меня направляют на путь правильный)))).

----------


## andiri07

Застольная игра для молодоженов с мыльными пузырями.
Вручаю молодоженам красивые баночки с мыльными пузырями, задаю вопросы, а ответом будет количество пузырей, произведенных женихом и невестой.

Н Сколько часов ты будешь болтать по телефону с подружками в выходной день?
Ж Сколько рыбин ты будешь  приносить с воскресной рыбалки?

Н Сколько фирменных блюд ты умеешь  готовить не хуже свекрови?
Ж Сколько минут ты будешь  спокойно ожидать жену, когда собираетесь в гости?

Н какое количество подруг тебе уже завидует, что ты вышла замуж за лучшего парня города, да нет, всей страны?
Ж Сколько друзей с завистью  поздравили тебя с днем свадьбы

Н Как часто в течение года ты собираешься  садиться на диету, приобщая за компанию и мужа?
Ж Как часто ты будешь  в течение месяца уходить на футбол ?

Н Сколько минут ты будешь целовать мужа, когда он уходит утром на работу?
Ж и Н:  Сколько раз в день вы будете  говорить друг другу заветные слова,- "Я люблю тебя"?

----------

1 Kvitochka (10.10.2017), GULNARA (22.01.2016), nataljabondarenko+++ (09.10.2019), Solnechnaja (22.01.2017), Veruna (09.09.2017), zemavokal (17.01.2016), айна чуйнешова (22.10.2016), Нататулечка (08.09.2016), нонна (22.04.2019), Ольга Фаустова (19.09.2018), Рина-Екатерина (29.03.2017)

----------


## karpik-hoi

Всем здравствуйте! Недавно узнала о застольной игре, которая называется "Хочу" (извините, если повторюсь) Проводится для любого праздника, в начале первого застолья, но думаю, могут быть другие варианты. Игра для меня новая, поэтому нарезок у меня нет.
Ведущая, говорит о том, например, чтобы вы хотели пожелать молодым или хотели бы вы это ..... кто этого желает или этого хочет встаёт со своего места или поднимает руки и включается муз. нарезка, например, для молодых "Мы желаем счастья вам", для себя, например, "О, Боже какай мужчина".

----------

Натали69 (08.01.2016)

----------


## Anomalya

несколько лет не заходила на этот форум, совсем забыла про него) а тут нелегкая задача вынудила к поискам материала... решила выкинуть сюда ещё несколько подсказок на "Угадай мелодию", вдруг, кому пригодится)
1.	Песня о необычном источнике света (от улыбки станет всем светлей)
2.	Песня о любовном треугольнике, одним звеном которого является учащийся ВУЗа (студент)
3.	Песня женщины, которая хочет повторить подвиг жены декабриста (позови меня с собой)
4.	Песня о скромном застолье, переросшим в семейную жизнь (2 кусочека колбаски)
5.	Песня о любовных перепетиях и поездах пригородного сообщения (электричка)
6.	Песня о планировании поездки на машине с откидным верхом (кабриолет)
7.	Песня женщины, которая мнит себя крылатым чёрным созданием. (я – ворона)
8.	 Песня о любви к колючим растениям (белые розы)
9.	Песня о необходимости благоприятного климата в замкнутом пространстве. (погода в доме)
10.	Песня о нетрадиционном цвете спутника Земли (голубая луна)
11.	Песня о миниатюрном государстве (маленькая страна)
12.	Песня о человеке воинского звания офицерского состава в вооружённых силах многих стран. (младший лейтенант)
13.	Песня – пропаганда употребления лёгкого алкогольного напитка (Пей пиво!)

----------

ocsin (17.05.2016), Veramar62 (01.06.2017), Veruna (09.09.2017), Vredinka (22.09.2016), zemavokal (17.01.2016), Елена33в (24.02.2018), Оля-ля 68 (06.10.2018), Раюшка (03.03.2016)

----------


## Анастасия30

> На юбилеях и свадьбах люблю проводить мастер-класс по изготовлению розочек из салфеток.
> 
> Попробую объяснить)) Берём цветную салфетку (лучше однослойную) и аккуратно разворачиваем. Отгибаем сверху от себя полоску 1-2 см. Теперь закручиваем вокруг одного или двух пальцев трубочку загибом наружу. 
> Если крутить на одном пальце - получится зарождающийся бутончик, если на двух - распустившийся бутон. 
> Получается заготовка – трубочка. 
> Теперь сжимаем трубочку под бутоном (под пальцами руки) и начинаем скручивать плотно стебелёк. Стараемся сжимать салфеточку сильно, а затем скручивать, тогда она не порвётся. 
> Когда скрутили стебель до середины, остановитесь. 
> Начинаем делать листик. Найдите внизу край салфеточки,  загните уголок вверх и прихватите пальцами той руки, которая держит стебелёк. Расправьте листик и продолжайте под ним крутить стебелёк дальше.
> Теперь у бутона можно отогнуть краешки в сторону – получится махровая розочка)))
> ...


Здорово наверно проходит! Подобная игра не я придумала. Называется Цацки для юбилярыни. Берется коробка конфес с фантиками из фольги и угощаются гости. конфетску съедают, а из золотинок крутят вертят различные драгоценности для  именинницы, а затем вручают, надевают под веселую музыку и в конце получается , что именинница "Золотая женщина!!!"

----------

oksana.pastushina@mail.ru (18.02.2016), лидия зотова (02.01.2020), Натали69 (08.01.2016)

----------


## Олеся Лад

Здравствуйте всем! Я новичок, если повторюсь, то сорри)) из "Камеди"  в исполнении Ревы увидела сценку под названием "Режиссёр", и сделала  такую небольшую активашку за столом у юбиляра-подойдёт везде, где веселая молодёжная компания...:
Объявила что сейчас будет шоу "Самый самый" (участники мужчины), определила участников, и....

Вы знаете друзья, успех любого шоу зависит прежде всего конечно от участников, но во многом и от зрителя, находящегося в зале…
Да кстати, пока не вышли к нам участники нашего шоу, дававйте порепетируем как мы будем им апплодировать….ведь у нас всё как в настоящем шоу….я режиссер, вы-зрители…итак….апплодисменты будут означать вот этот жест –руки вверх, пробуем, ещё выше…, ниже…отлично
А сейчас ..на профессиональном языке это называется «гыгыканье», погыгыкаем все чуть чуть…поехали все….ещё раз…
Вот вы мне очень понравились, покажите, как вы это делаете? Такой замечательный  искренний идиотский смех..
Девушка вы погыгыкайте, не надо плакать…
Теперь гыгыканье будет означать вотт этот знак-руки к лицу…
Поехали репетируем: вверх вниз….
В нашем шоу будет много сюрпризов, и поэтому нужно будет сделать так: уау…пробуем…шикарно, давайте громче..
Будете реагировать вот на этот знак: руки в разные стороны…поехали ещё раз…только девочки….а теперь мальчики….
Вы чемпион мира просто…
Закрепляем:
Вверх, гыгы, уау 3 раза, 
Вверх, гыгы 3 раза, вверх (АПЛ-ты)!!!

Чтобы было более понятно, как это проходит, посмотрите видео из ютуба Рева "Режиссер"!!! Может, кому и пригодится) проходит неплохо... :Yes4:

----------

Crystal (17.01.2016), maxona12 (03.02.2016), natascha-sam (29.03.2016), Olgazve (14.07.2017), Vredinka (22.09.2016), Аллник (07.08.2016), Горошинка1972 (11.02.2016), Елена Новосибирск (22.11.2020), Натали))) (18.11.2018)

----------


## комплимент

У меня угадай мелодию полностью делает ди-джей,я просто говорю чуть того,что мне надо,остальное его работа))))

Я тоже пару раз проводила лотерею,фразы к призу очень смешные,и гости в восторге,хотя это обычная повседневная мелочевка)

----------


## ylyana1212

Сюрприз из-под стола (или стула). Говорю, что не только гости пришли сегодня с подарками, но и юбиляр(ша), тоже приготовил(а) для вас сюрприз, небольшой комплимент. Загляните пожалуйста под свои стулья(столы), у кого там наклеена цифра 55 (дата юбилея) тому небольшой сувенир какой-нибудь и лучший  комплимент от именинницы  - поцелуй. Если столиков много, то можно бутылка шампанского для 1-го стола.

Спасибо большое хотела сказать всем участникам форума! Столько всего здесь почерпнула!Море информации!!!Огрооооооомное спасибо!

----------


## lyoka.l

> Играет любое количество участников. Все участники игры, если это свободная площадка, образуют большой круг. В центре - водящий с платочком в руках. Он кидает платочек вверх, пока он летит до земли все громко смеются, платочек на земле - все утихают. Только платочек коснулся земли, вот здесь-то и начинается смех, и с самых смешливых берем фант - это песня, стих и т.д


Чё-то совсем не поняла???????

----------


## мария музыкантша

> почему мужчины пьют стоя за женщин


А как этот конкурс проводиться ?




> Вот приблизительно такие игры я использую как "манки" для активных игр и конкурсов. Кто отвечает на вопрос - выходит на середину зала, затем из всех отгадавших - конкурс, который запланирован по сценарию. Люди не просто выходят - они выбегают, потому как "Самые умные" и сейчас получат за это приз. Потом следует конкурс, так как "Самых умных" оказалось больше, чем призов. Но, после конкурса, в итоге, призы получают все.
> 
> Моя любимая:
> Какие праздники и с чем приходят?
> 
> С блинами – Масленица
> С яйцами и куличами – Пасха
> С мандаринами и шампанским – Новый год
> С березой и венками – Троица
> ...


Классно!!!буду использовать !!

----------

GULNARA (22.01.2016), lela maslova (22.02.2017), marinamasko (27.07.2017), Natir (17.01.2016), radost (21.05.2018), Горошинка1972 (11.02.2016), Капля дождя (21.08.2018), Кубинская (21.11.2018), Люси (07.05.2016), Натали))) (18.11.2018), Натали69 (20.01.2016), нонна (22.04.2019), Оля-ля 68 (06.10.2018)

----------


## Натали69

Хочу рассказать о застольной знакомке от М,Долиной (Материал был выставлен в свободном доступе)называется гирлянда- глазки огоньки, сверкаем, улыбаемся, соединение гостей пальчиковое( как в детстве в игре "мирись-мирись")По очереди "Вспыхиваем"  и называем свое имя, когда последнее в цепочке имя названо все хором кричат "поздравляем"!

----------

Crystal (17.01.2016), lela maslova (22.02.2017), ulius (13.11.2016), VERu (08.02.2016), Галкатк (01.09.2017), Дудырева Галина (04.10.2019), лидия зотова (02.01.2020)

----------


## prazdniksnab

Музыкальный конкурс - викторина «Угадай и допой»

На Юбилей

С помощью этой песенной викторины можно попеть застольные песни. Ведущий задает вопрос, гости должны догадаться о какой песне идет речь и запеть именно с этого места хором. 

1. Какие деревья, и в каком количестве стояли на Муромской дорожке? (3 сосны)- начинают петь слов: «На Муромской дорожке стояли три сосны….»

2. Это старое дерево не только стучит в окно, но еще и зовет на прогулку? (клен) - начинают петь со слов: «Старый клен, старый клен, старый клен стучит в окно…» 

3. Об этом дереве поют, наблюдая, как смуглянка-молдаванка собирает винные ягоды? (клен) - начинают петь со слов: «Раскудряный клен зеленый, лист резной…»

4. К каким деревьям обращается парень, который ищет свою любимую? (ясень, тополь) - начинают петь со слов: «Я спросил у ясеня, где моя любимая…»

5. Девушка солдата, у которого выходной, живет в городе, где шелестят эти деревья? (липы) – начинают петь со слов: «Где любимая живет, липы шелестят…»

6. Девушка вызнала характер своего залёточки, когда вызрел этот кустарник? (калина) – начинают петь со слов: «Калина красная, калина вызрела…»

7. Цветение какого дерева обожает героиня песни, которая утверждает, что это лучший момент? (яблоня) – начинают петь слов: «Лучше нету того цвету, когда яблоня цветет..»

8. Трудолюбивый герой песни называет свою возлюбленную также, как это дерево? (черешня) – начинают петь со слов: «Из-за вас, моя черешня, ссорюсь я с приятелем..»

9. Какое дерево растет под окошком у засидевшейся дома девушки? (вишня) – начинают со слов: «Расцвела под окошком белоснежная вишня…»

10. Между какими деревьями случилась несчастная любовь? (рябина и дуб) – начинают со слов: «Как бы мне, рябине к дубу перебраться..»

11. В Одессе фонтан покрылся цветом этого дерева? (черемуха) – начинают со слов: «Фонтан черемухой покрылся, бульвар французский весь в цвету..»

12. Песня о кустарнике, цветы которого всю ночь сводят с ума? (белая акация) – «Белой акации гроздья душистые…»

13. Куда сегодня заведет тропка женскую половину зала, после выпитого коньяка? (до вишневого сада) – «Довела меня тропка дальняя…»

----------

Anisoara (17.06.2019), annuschka (29.03.2016), bpgf (30.03.2016), Elena 73 (04.03.2016), elmira67 (26.05.2016), marinamasko (27.07.2017), Maslinka (04.04.2016), natascha-sam (29.03.2016), Natir (21.01.2016), ocsin (17.05.2016), programist (29.05.2018), sos-veta (20.10.2016), TRENER (20.01.2021), Veramar62 (01.06.2017), Veruna (09.09.2017), Vredinka (22.09.2016), yurgesovna (21.12.2016), Аллник (07.08.2016), Белая галка (20.02.2016), Горошинка1972 (11.02.2016), дюймовка (09.02.2016), Елена Эрнст (21.12.2016), ЕленаЗолотаюшка (05.01.2017), Инна Уманская (05.10.2016), катрин04 (13.11.2018), Катусечка (24.11.2020), Кубинская (21.11.2018), Ллорхен (03.03.2016), Любаша- краса (21.01.2016), Людок (27.07.2016), Люси (07.05.2016), Ляля58 (22.12.2016), Марианна Шведченко (17.08.2017), наталья севрюкова (20.04.2016), Натальяночка (17.10.2016), Симка (27.10.2016), Танюшечка77 (30.01.2020), Толичек (01.02.2016), фишка (15.02.2016), цветок (31.03.2016), Шевячок (28.07.2017)

----------


## Оксана я

Я провожу за столом *"Угадай мелодию"* так:
 гости по одному вытягивают таблички со строкой из какой-нибудь известной песни, а под ней указано,  какими звуками пропеть мелодию (Н-р: мяу-мяу, грым-грым и т.д.) 
Участник напел, гости угадали; переходим к следующему игроку.

Ещё пришёл на ум такой конкурс. 
*Подводочка к слову смех.*
 Известно, что смех продлевает жизнь и т.д.
 А дальше придумать синоним к слову смеяться. Иногда таки-и-е варианты предлагают :-)

----------

annuschka (23.10.2016), Курица (29.03.2016), наталья севрюкова (20.04.2016), Окрыленная (29.03.2016)

----------


## Курица

> Ещё пришёл на ум такой конкурс.
> Подводочка к слову смех.
> Известно, что смех продлевает жизнь и т.д.
> А дальше придумать синоним к слову смеяться. Иногда таки-и-е варианты предлагают :-)


А потом можно предложить конкретное дело)))
Так как "смех без причины-признак дурачины"), находим причину для смеха : продлить жизнь юбиляру, посмеявшись)
У диджея -папка, которая назывется "Мешочек смеха", а в ней-несколько треков - образцов смеха, которые нужно будет повторить, скажем, *трём* смельчакам, которых ты каким-нибудь манком или добровольно, вызываешь)Больше не нужно, троих вполне хватит)
К примеру: 
1. https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5wTs/B4eCxGJTt 
2.https://cloud.mail.ru/public/G27z/gjaEi1rN1 
3.https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Hnte/CRjh3qBQa 

Думаю, Оксан, посмеются на славу все, не только юбилярыня))) :Taunt:

----------

angel18 (15.12.2016), annuschka (29.03.2016), elmira67 (29.03.2016), Kiska2009 (15.01.2017), labooh (31.03.2016), MariGri (10.07.2016), yurgesovna (21.12.2016), Елена М (15.11.2016), Еленк@ (18.10.2019), Люба-Сибирячка (30.03.2016), Марианна Шведченко (17.08.2017), Натали69 (29.03.2016), Оксана я (30.03.2016), цветок (31.03.2016)

----------


## Vredinka

Всем в копилочку может пригодится

Задания

Чтобы были здоровы , звучал чтоб наш смех,
Большой палец руки поднять надо вверх!

Чтобы болезням сказать всяким « Брысь»-
Большой палец руки опустить надо вниз.

Чтобы исполнились все наши мечты,
Дружно щелкаем пальцами мы.

Чтоб любовь была в доме всегда,
Обнимите за плечи друг друга, друзья!

Чтоб жизнь была на пике рассвета,
Крепко пожмите руку соседа.

А быть счастливыми все вы хотите?
Тогда друг другу сейчас подмигните!

А чтобы жизнь еще краше была,
Возьмемся за руки и крикнем УРА!

----------

((ольчик)) (25.12.2016), Anisoara (17.06.2019), Elenochka G. (28.11.2016), kazuseva (02.10.2018), lela maslova (22.02.2017), Veramar62 (01.06.2017), Veruna (24.12.2018), zub-m (29.12.2016), Галина Клиновская (18.10.2016), Галкатк (01.09.2017), Елена33в (24.02.2018), Еленамузыка (21.10.2016), Задор_Инка (12.01.2017), Инна Уманская (05.10.2016), катрин04 (13.11.2018), Катусечка (24.11.2020), ламик (08.12.2020), лорик19 (26.12.2017), маринатокарь (08.12.2018), Оля-ля 68 (06.10.2018)

----------


## Vredinka

Жесты-пожелания молодоженам от гостей.

(Автор Н. Худяшова)

Эта застольная игра опять-таки посвящена виновникам торжества и позволяет гостям устроить для них общее необычное свадебное поздравление.

Ведущая:  Дорогие молодожены, много пожеланий уже было сказано. Предлагаю для иллюстрации подтвердить свои пожелания соответствующими жестами, чтобы молодые не только услышали, но и наглядно увидели, а значит и лучше запомнили добрые слова в свой адрес. Все просто, как только гости услышат, что я говорю о любви, дружно рисуют в воздухе сердечко, как заговорю о здоровье - мужчины демонстрируют свои бицепсы, а окружающие их дамы, проверяют их твердость и выражают восторг и восхищение. При слове удача - все вспоминают популярный американский жест «О, кей!», а при слове счастье - все посылают молодоженам  воздушные поцелуи.

 (Имена молодоженов)

Желаем вам, конечно, счастья, (поцелуи)

Еще большой негаснущей любви, (сердечко)

Чтоб были вы друг друга частью,

Когда вы рядом и когда вдали. 

Здоровья крепкого еще желаем, (бицепсы)

Везенья мешок и море удачи («О, кей!»)

И про любовь опять напоминаем, (сердечко)

Ведь без нее не будет счастья! (поцелуи)

Пусть в дом поселится удача («О, кей!»)

Царит доверье и любовь (сердечко)

Здоровье и счастливый смех в придачу (бицепсы и поцелуи)

А сейчас мы крикнем: «Горько» вновь! (кричат Горько)

----------

1 Kvitochka (10.10.2017), angel18 (15.12.2016), ulius (13.11.2016), Vaskova (26.10.2018), Veruna (24.12.2018), Галкатк (01.09.2017), Елена Чумаченко (05.11.2017), Инна Уманская (05.10.2016), наталья севрюкова (15.10.2016), нонна (22.04.2019), Ольга Фаустова (19.09.2018), Чудинка (30.04.2017)

----------


## Vredinka

Свадебные загадки

Если двое полюбили, в ЗАГС они уже сходили,
Эта парочка, друзья, называется… (Семья)

Если после свадьбы сразу она - в слезах, он бросил вазу,
Это, ну, кто угадал? Называется… (Скандал)

Хоть взаимно вы любимы и навеки вы едины,
Ваш союз хоть так, хоть сяк, называют словом… (Брак)

Если вдруг сбылась мечта: рядом галстук и фата,
Если гости ждут в усадьбе, значит, это ваша… (Свадьба)

Если в доме не пройти, вечно кто-то на пути,
То гадать не надо, бросьте, ждут вас нынче дома… (Гости)

----------

1 Kvitochka (10.10.2017), Галина Клиновская (18.10.2016), Рина-Екатерина (29.03.2017)

----------


## Vredinka

ПЕСЕННАЯ ВИКТОРИНА =

1. КАКИЕ ДЕРЕВЬЯ И В КАКОМ КОЛИЧЕСТВЕ СТОЯЛИ НА МУРОМСКОЙ ДОРОЖКЕ? (3 СОСНЫ)

2. ЭТО СТАРОЕ ДЕРЕВО НЕ ТОЛЬКО СТУЧИТ В ОКНО, НО ЕЩЕ И ЗОВЕТ НА ПРОГУЛКУ (СТАРЫЙ КЛЕН)


3. ОБ ЭТОМ ДЕРЕВЕ ПОЮТ, НАБЛЮДАЯ, КАК СМУГЛЯНКА-МОЛДАВАНКА СОБИРАЕТ ВИННЫЕ ЯГОДЫ (РАСКУДРЯВЫЙ КЛЕН ЗЕЛЕНЫЙ…)

4. К КАКИМ ДЕРЕВЬЯМ ОБРАЩАЕТСЯ ПАРЕНЬ, КОТОРЫЙ ИЩЕТ СВОЮ ЛЮБИМУЮ ( Я СПРОСИЛ У ЯСЕНЯ, Я СПРОСИЛ У ТОПОЛЯ…)


6. ДЕВУШКА СОЛДАТА, У КОТОРОГО ВЫХОДНОЙ, ЖИВЕТ В ГОРОДЕ, ГДЕ ШЕЛЕСТЯТ ЭТИ ДЕРЕВЬЯ (ГДЕ ЛЮБИМАЯ ЖИВЕТ ЛИПЫ ШЕЛЕСТЯТ)


7. ДЕВУШКА ВЫЗНАЛА ХАРАКТЕР СВОЕГО ЗАЛЁТОЧКИ, КОГДА ВЫЗРЕЛ ЭТОТ КУСТАРНИК (КАЛИНА КРАСНАЯ, КАЛИНА ВЫЗРЕЛА…)

8. ЦВЕТЕНИЕ КАКОГО ДЕРЕВА ОБОЖАЕТ ГЕРОИНЯ ПЕСНИ, КОТОРАЯ УТВЕРЖДАЕТ, ЧТО ЭТО ЛУЧШИЙ МОМЕНТ (ЛУЧШЕ НЕТУ ТОГО ЦВЕТУ, КОГДА ЯБЛОНЯ ЦВЕТЕТ)

9. КАКОЕ ДЕРЕВО РАСТЕТ ПОД ОКОШКОМ У ЗАСИДЕВШЕЙСЯ ДОМА ДЕВУШКИ (РАСЦВЕЛА ПОД ОКОШКОМ…)

10. КУДА СЕГОДНЯ ЗАВЕДЕТ ТРОПКА ЖЕНСКУЮ ПОЛОВИНУ ЗАЛА, ПОСЛЕ ВЫПИТОГО КОНЬЯКА…(ДО ВИШНЕВОГО САДА)

----------

kazuseva (02.10.2018), programist (29.05.2018), Veruna (09.09.2017)

----------


## Vredinka

вот ещЁ одна вещичка..

Дорогие гости, а вы тем временем внимательно посмотрите на свои ладони, там вы можете найти много линий – жизни,здоровья, холм Венеры,  а ещё там  очень много активных точек, и если их массажировать , то можно и здоровье поправить и жизнь свою изменить в лучшую сторону . А лучший массаж – это аплодисменты.

Итак , прошу аплодировать

-только прекрасную половину человечества

- только сильный пол

- тех, кто сало любит больше , чем шоколад

- тех , кто уважает пиво

- тех кто хочет жить красиво

- тех, кто на работу ни разу не опоздал

-тех, кому приятно находиться сегодня в этом зале

Только такими аплодисментами мы сегодня будем одаривать нашего юбиляра(молодых)!!!

----------

annuschka (23.10.2016), Ludmila Mikus (24.10.2016), Veramar62 (01.06.2017), лидия зотова (02.01.2020), Натали))) (18.11.2018), Рина-Екатерина (29.03.2017)

----------


## Vredinka

Застольная  физкультминутка для рук.  
Всем  сопутствует  успех
Кто поднимет руки вверх!
Отпустите их на плечи –
Будет классный этот вечер!
К сердцу руки приложите
Сердца стук изобразите!
Вытянуть вперёд их нужно,
Пальчики сжимаем дружно!
За вкусным ,   праздничным  столом

К бокалам руки подведём!
В бокалах вина «освежаем»

И друг за друга выпиваем!

----------

1 Kvitochka (10.10.2017), Anisoara (17.06.2019), katerina33 (22.10.2018), lela maslova (22.02.2017), Veramar62 (01.06.2017), Варшава (20.05.2017), Гваделупа (08.12.2018), ЕленаКонстантиновна (10.07.2018), Еленамузыка (05.05.2020), Инна Уманская (05.10.2016), Иринья (19.01.2018), маринатокарь (08.12.2018), ольга коробова (29.12.2016), Ольга Фаустова (19.09.2018)

----------


## светик семицветик

Доброго всем дня, помогите найти застольную активизацию . Гости сидя за столом делают движения и издают звуки изображают салют или фейерверк. Заранее спасибо ответившим

----------


## Юлия*Радость*

Знаю такую: "салют в честь именинника/молодых"

Зажигаем бикфордов шнур и ...Побежал огонек (топаем ногами -бежим)
Пошли залпы выстрелы- хлопки.... хлопаем в ладоши
И феерверк взлетает в небо- крики ура, поздравляем, всеобщее ликование

как-то так)

----------

Еленамузыка (05.05.2020)

----------


## Maria23

> Хочу рассказать о застольной знакомке от М,Долиной (Материал был выставлен в свободном доступе)называется гирлянда- глазки огоньки, сверкаем, улыбаемся, соединение гостей пальчиковое( как в детстве в игре "мирись-мирись")По очереди "Вспыхиваем"  и называем свое имя, когда последнее в цепочке имя названо все хором кричат "поздравляем"!


Наташа, а где можно посмотреть подробнее "Гирлянду"?

----------

Гваделупа (08.12.2018), Еленамузыка (21.10.2016), ирина -солнышко (26.10.2016), Танюшка74 (18.02.2020)

----------


## Жар-птица

Девчонки, мальчишки, спасибо за чумовые идеи!!!!!!!!!!!!! Сразу мозги зашевелились!

----------


## оля71

> Доброго всем дня, помогите найти застольную активизацию . Гости сидя за столом делают движения и издают звуки изображают салют или фейерверк. Заранее спасибо ответившим


Дорогие друзья, какой же праздник бывает, без праздничного салюта! Нашему имениннику мы с вами подарим фейерверк.
Есть ли в вашей компании мужчина "Фейерверк"? (гости называют, мужчина выходит).
Вы "фейерверк", ваша задача показать, как вы сработаете, с криком, с бабахом, с хлопками, так, чтобы все видели и слышали, что у нас сегодня праздник, (он Хлопает в ладоши, подпрыгивает)
Но это еще не все, потому что не один фейерверк не сработает, если у него внутри не будет порошочка, как он называется? (гости отвечают),

ну конечно - порох (приглашаю к себе даму)
Вы «порох», ваша задача, пробежать вокруг "фейерверка" и ударить его по пятой точке опоры, после этого он делает "бабах!" (Делают).

но и это не все, потому что у фейерверка есть длинная веревочка, как она называется? ну конечно фитиль. 
(выбираю самого высокого мужчину, он будет "Фитиль")

Вы "фитиль", ваша задача взять на руки наш очаровательный "порох", бежите с ней вокруг "Фейерверка", затем ставите ее на пол. Потом она бежит сама, и бьет "фейерверк" по нужной точке! (делают).  

Но и это не все, потому что нам нужен полыхающий огонь. Есть ли у вас в компании девушка-огонь? (приглашаю девушку) 

Вы "огонь", вы будете сейчас зажигать наш фитиль страстным поцелуем, в щечку. После того, как вы его поцелуете, он "фитиль" берет на руки "порох" и все с начала. (делают)

Для того, чтобы был огонь, нужна хотя бы одна спичка (выбираю одного самого тощего мужчину, он будет спичкой)

Но вы "Спичка" один не справитесь, вам необходимо взять в помощь две прекрасные дамы-терки. Приглашайте дам.

И так, "Спичка" становится возле "Огня, а "терки" одна позади "спички", другая спереди него. Вы «терки» должны потереться о"Спичку", чтобы ему захотелось сказать "О-го-го!!!". 

Только после этого "Огонь" целует "Фитиль", "фитиль" берет на руки "Порох", оббегает вокруг фейерверка, затем "порох" бежит вокруг "Фейерверка", затем порох стукает Фейерверк, а "фейерверк" делает "Бабах!", а лучше в конце бахает хлопушку.

----------

bakulinaes (13.11.2016), Itati_s (18.04.2017), Janett (27.01.2018), kazuseva (02.10.2018), Kukusja (21.12.2016), meris (04.03.2018), Svetulya1980 (06.08.2017), Veramar62 (01.06.2017), Yalo (10.12.2016), Будамшу (30.11.2018), Венерочка (23.08.2017), Гваделупа (08.12.2018), Елена М (15.11.2016), Елена Новосибирск (22.11.2020), Инна Уманская (12.11.2016), Катусечка (24.11.2020), ламик (08.12.2020), Ллорхен (31.01.2017), ЛюдмилаТолина (15.11.2016), Натали))) (18.11.2018), Наташа Галушка (16.11.2016), Ольгия (11.11.2016), Разгуляй (09.06.2017)

----------


## Ольгия

> "терки" одна позади "спички", другая спереди него


Тёрки я бы поставила по бокам спички спинами к ней. Всё должно быть культурно  :Scratch One S Head:  . А так - хорошо  :Ok: !

----------

meris (04.03.2018), Гваделупа (08.12.2018)

----------


## иллюзия реальности

Здравствуйте .не знаю туда ли я пишу , если что ув. модераторы можете переместить материал в другую тему.



Итак .может кому пригодятся фанты . Я их обыгрываю так - Красная шапочка (переодетый гость ) выходит с корзинкой . Она пришла из сказки поздравить юбиляршу 
небольшой выход под нарезку - "Если долго долго" Затем она подходит к столу ,а в это время я объясняю всем что она пришла не просто поздравить ,но и дать некоторым задания . В корзинке у нее фанты, она подходит к любому гостю ,а тот читает фант сам. 

Придумала сама ,по-этому если что-то увидите где нужно исправить , пишите )) 




1. Сколько здесь всего гостей... 
   Стопочку быстрей налей! 
   Я хочу всех удивить ,
   Тост красивый изложить!


2. Ноги просятся плясать!
    Не пора ли нам поддать !?


3. Трижды громко прокричу :
    именинницу хочу ,
    Я поздравить с днём рождения.
    Вот и все стихотворение ! 

4.Я хочу без промедления
   Песню спеть про день рождения!!!


5.Ну а я пью за любовь ,
   Чтоб бурлила наша кровь!


6. Ты ди-джей там не усни !
    Музыку ка мне включи!
    Чтоб хотелось и моглось,
    Чтоб плясалось и пилОсь! 


7.С детства я люблю кино.
   и хочу уже давно,
   Я актером побывать,
   Сценку всем вам показать !!!


8.  Молода душа моя ,
     Прожила года не зря,
      Знаю я частушки!
     Навострите ушки!!!



9.Песни пляшут с языка,
   Так и рвутся их слова!
  Щас... Секундочку...
    Момент....
   Вам исполню я куплет!


10.Я стесняюсь вам признаться...
    Всем меня вам не понять,
    Не могу я удержаться,
     Буду всех здесь целовать!!!



11.Ну а я гость очень шумный!
    Кто-то скажет что заумный.
    Всех хочу я "Раскачать" ,
    И прошу вас повторять :
   - Руку правую подняли,
     Левую вдогонку,
     Ну-ка дружно всем похлопать,
     Сильно ,ярко,звонко!!!!

----------

1 Kvitochka (10.10.2017), Белочка90 (26.06.2019)

----------


## yurgesovna

> Музыкальный конкурс - викторина «Угадай и допой»


  ДОПОЙ НОВОГОДНЯЯ-ЗАСТОЛЬНАЯ  с выходом на танцпол https://yadi.sk/d/9VJUx8xi34CzF8

----------

alewtina (30.11.2019), Crystal (23.12.2016), elen-ka20 (21.12.2016), Natir (21.12.2016), Neit (09.01.2017), oga (26.12.2016), Sемицветик (21.12.2016), TEA60 (21.12.2016), Бегущая по волнам (21.12.2016), Гваделупа (08.12.2018), Джина (21.12.2016), Елена Эрнст (21.12.2016), иллюзия реальности (22.12.2016), Инна Уманская (22.12.2016), Ира38 (22.12.2016), Курица (21.12.2016), Натали69 (21.12.2016), Наталия Торопова (04.09.2017), наталья севрюкова (04.09.2018), Натальяночка (22.12.2016), Наташкин (21.12.2016), никанора (21.12.2016), оксана 1974 (27.04.2020), Сетка (07.12.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (21.12.2016)

----------


## yurgesovna

> ДОПОЙ НОВОГОДНЯЯ-ЗАСТОЛЬНАЯ  с выходом на танцпол https://yadi.sk/d/9VJUx8xi34CzF8


забыла!!!!эту штучку сделала ,специально начав с ПТИЦЫ СЧАСТЬЯ,потому что "затрахали " эти восточные календари! программу новогоднюю выстраиваю под лозунгом" ПТИЦА СЧАСТЬЯ-ЛУЧШЕ ЧЕМ ПЕТУХ"а наши родные птички ЛЕБЕДИ-ВОРОБЫШКИ....  вывела на танцпол... и пошла   КОЛИНУ БУГАКОВУ "ПТИЦУ СЧАСТЬЯ" http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141561&page=2

----------

elen-ka20 (21.12.2016), Violka0102 (10.12.2017), Елена Эрнст (21.12.2016), ЕленаV (16.11.2018), Любаша- краса (21.12.2016), наталья севрюкова (24.11.2019), ТАТЬЯНА55 (21.12.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

*yurgesovna*, а я в самом начале просто говорю: для кого -то петух   -это  крикливая  птица,которая только и может  что орать " кукареку " да кур топтать.А для нас -это наша птица счастья завтрашнего дня" . И всё...поехали... "громким" весельем зазывать "птицу счастья "  в наш дом.

----------

yurgesovna (23.12.2016), Елена Эрнст (22.12.2016), ЕленаЗолотаюшка (05.01.2017), иллюзия реальности (22.12.2016), Любаша- краса (21.12.2016), Славина (25.12.2016)

----------


## yurgesovna

> *yurgesovna*, а я в самом начале просто говорю: для кого -то петух   -это  крикливая  птица,которая только и может  что орать " кукареку " да кур топтать.А для нас -это наша птица счастья завтрашнего дня" . И всё...поехали... "громким" весельем зазывать "птицу счастья "  в наш дом.


ААААА!!!! моё-моё-моёёё!!! я даже слышу  и вижу , как я это буду вещааать!!! с какой интонацией и с какой мордой- лица! МОЁ-МОЁ -МОЁЁЁЁ!!!- ЗАБИРАЮ ТВОИ ТЕКСТЫЫЫЫ!!!!! 
 вот скажи!!!: ПО МОЛЕКУЛАМ СОБИРАЮТСЯ ОФИГЕННЫЕ  РЕПРИЗЫ!!!! у меня на кухне блокнот лежит и я , готовя жрачку и глядя( а, практически, я смотрю только КАМЕДИ КЛАБ , ПОДМОСКОВНЫЕ ВЕЧЕРА, УРГАНТА( учусь у него как держать ПАУЗУ!!!!- у меня ж язык вперёд головы бежит!)  и программы в том же ключе и записываю каждую , понравившиесю мне прикольную фразочку или конферансы... а если лежу в постельке то,  проговариваю  ото , что меня зацепило, на диктофон, что б потом применить- САМАТАА Я ТУПОРЫЛАЯ! не хватает даже останков масскофф!!)- ВОООООКАААК!!!! а потом я просто обсюкиваюсь от смеха, когда мне в личку пишут типа ДА, ПРИ ВАШЕМ ЧУЙСТВЕ ЮМОРА...- РЕБЯЯЯТААА!!!! НЕ смеИИИте МНЕ МОСССК! просто РАБОТАЕМ!!! како нахым-ЧУЙСТВА ЮМОРА!!????пахатИИИ надооо!!!!  ловить каждую фразочку.. реплику... что б отличаться от статичных ведущих, типа А ТЕПЕРЬ ПОЧЁЁЁТНОЕ ПРАВО ПОЗДРАВИТЬ МОЛОДЫХ  ПРЕДОСТАВЛЯЕТСЯ  ТЁТЕ -МОТЕ!!!
 блииин!-ОСТАПА ПОНЕСЛО!....

----------

elen-ka20 (24.12.2016), jenkat (26.03.2018), Natir (24.12.2016), ЕленаЗолотаюшка (05.01.2017), Славина (25.12.2016)

----------


## yurgesovna

ааа! не знаю куда это сунуть! С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ, РЕБЯТКИ! заставка новогодняя- не в новогоднюю ночь- не интерактив с ПУТИНЫМ.... просто прикол - поздравление ... А, ВОТ ЗАХОТЕЛОСЬ СДЕЛАТЬ- ХОТЬ УБЕЙ!  на корпоре можно приколоться https://yadi.sk/i/K451IhBI34m43B

----------

galina010570 (25.12.2016), krater (27.12.2016), Natir (25.12.2016), Neit (09.01.2017), svparty (11.01.2017), Vaskova (26.10.2018), Violka0102 (10.12.2017), Галкатк (01.09.2017), ЕленаФл (25.12.2016), Леди N (24.12.2016), наталья севрюкова (19.01.2018)

----------


## MarinaPotkina

> ДОПОЙ НОВОГОДНЯЯ-ЗАСТОЛЬНАЯ  с выходом на танцпол https://yadi.sk/d/9VJUx8xi34CzF8


а у меня пишет..ничего нет..можно ещё раз обновить???

----------


## yurgesovna

> а у меня пишет..ничего нет..можно ещё раз обновить???


  МАРИНА! дурдом какой-то!!!!!  публичная ссылка открыта... стоит ВКЛ!И ССЫЛКА ЧИТАЕТСЯ- ЛОВИМ ДРУГУЮ!https://yadi.sk/d/QbE4JtRx34gwA6

----------

((ольчик)) (25.12.2016), 1234 (12.01.2018), alewtina (30.11.2019), Alexnn (24.09.2019), BimBoom (08.01.2017), buscha (23.12.2018), fktyjxrf (27.11.2018), galina010570 (25.12.2016), GalinaM (26.02.2018), krater (27.12.2016), laptysha26 (05.03.2019), Ludmila Mikus (03.12.2018), lybochka (15.03.2018), mamado4ki (22.11.2020), meris (04.03.2018), murra V (06.12.2018), natali_markelova (26.12.2016), nataljabondarenko+++ (09.10.2019), Natir (25.12.2016), NikTanechka (24.02.2020), ocsin (09.12.2021), OPILOID (06.05.2022), pedagogovna (29.12.2016), praskov (27.03.2017), programist (05.12.2019), proshka (28.09.2017), schurevi4 (25.09.2018), SERINA (05.03.2019), sveita (23.09.2020), svetlanaber (17.10.2018), Svetulya (14.02.2020), Sемицветик (16.12.2017), vads (01.11.2021), Veruna (24.12.2018), Violka0102 (10.12.2017), zemavokal (27.12.2016), zub-m (29.12.2016), Аллник (10.01.2017), ВиккиВиктория (19.01.2018), Владек (13.07.2020), Гваделупа (08.12.2018), ДЕВУШКА ПРАЗДНИК (02.01.2017), девятова (26.12.2016), Елена33в (08.09.2018), ЕленаV (16.11.2018), Еленамузыка (05.05.2020), ЕленаФл (25.12.2016), Капля дождя (21.08.2018), катрин04 (13.11.2018), Катусечка (08.10.2018), Кубинская (21.11.2018), Любаша- краса (27.12.2016), маринатокарь (02.11.2019), Матильда 1967 (27.12.2016), Наталия Торопова (14.11.2019), наталья севрюкова (29.12.2016), оксана 1974 (28.12.2019), Ольгия (04.02.2020), Орбита (29.12.2016), Пахомова Наталья (24.10.2019), Платона (21.12.2019), светланка111111 (16.12.2017), Смешинка (27.10.2017), Танюшка74 (18.02.2020), Таня Л (05.11.2019), таня3 (24.02.2020), фишка (19.11.2019), Ярик (28.11.2018)

----------


## yurgesovna

ДОРОГИЕ МОИ... ЛюБиНнЫе!!!!! с НОВЫМ, надеюсь более счастливым и удачливым,чем ДВАДЦАТЬ ШЕСТНАДЦАТЬ! МИРА , СЧАСТЬЯ ВАМ И ВАШИМ ДЕТЯМ! И пусть, сцуко, этот красный петух не клюнет вас в жопу! а , вопреки всем законам природы, СНЕСЁТ ВАМ ЗОЛОТЫЕ ЯЙЦыЫ!!!!!

----------

BimBoom (08.01.2017), Crystal (01.01.2017), Natir (01.01.2017), ЕленаЗолотаюшка (05.01.2017), катрин04 (13.11.2018), Любаша- краса (03.01.2017), Оксана я (13.01.2017)

----------


## smile51

Вот сочинили такую застольную игру "Ура, выпускной". Типа "Дяди Паши". А то Дядя Паша немножко надоел, решили свое что-то придумать в этом году. Может, кому пригодится.

Все: Ура, выпускной!
Отцы: Кааааак жахнем!
Мамы: Всё… выросли дети.
Классный руководитель: Ну, в добрый путь!
Заводила класса: Кто со мной?
Подружки: А у нас золотая медаль!
Хулиган: какой конфуз!

Уважаемые дети, дорогие родители!
Триллер про школу сыграть не хотите ли?
Жанр мы иначе не можем назвать,
Хоть нам экзамены и не сдавать.
Слышали все про кошмары ЕГЭ.
Ведь не дай Бог, выпускник не БГ,
Его могу убить, заклеймить, завалить,
И в свободную жизнь не пустить!

С первого класса твердят малышам
Страшнее ЕГЭ – только дядька Ван Дам.
Мамы, смешав корвалол с коньяком,
Штудируя, что же мы завтра сдаем,
В преддверье ЕГЭ не спят до рассвета,
И как мантру читают: «Все… выросли дети»
Хэппи энда ждут в каждой семье не большой,
Чтоб воскликнуть всем хором: «Ура, выпускной!»

Папы, поняв, бесполезно учить,
План чертят, чтоб шпоры детям вручить.
«Так, сейчас мы охране шарахнем,
А на утро с ним вместе: Каак жахнем!»
Мамы пап тормозят, закрыв в туалете,
А сами твердят: «Все… выросли дети!»
И в сердцах ожидают крик радостный свой,
Громкий и дружный: « Ура, выпускной!»

Не меньше волнуется судеб вершитель,
Лучший классный руководитель.
Некогда ей даже чая глотнуть, 
Наставляет детей: «Ну, в добрый путь!»
Сожалея о плане вчерашнем,
Папы твердо решили: «Кааак жахнем!»
Мамы, на нервах все в доме конфеты
Съели, вздыхая: « Все… выросли дети!»
Напряженье растет, в школе каждый второй
Крикнуть мечтает: «Ура, выпускной!»

Вот настал судный день со страшным ЕГЭ,
Хочется шпоры успеть прочитать всей толпе
Первым, поняв, что уж поздно учить,
Заводила класса собрался входить.
Но, привыкнув все делать с дружной толпой,
Оглянулся и крикнул: « Эй, все за мной!»
Пот от волнения вытер учитель,
Всеми любимый классный руководитель,
Столько старалась в них знанья впихнуть,
Волнуясь, твердит: « Ну, в добрый путь!»
Папы, чуя что жареным пахнет,
Заговорщицки шепчут: «Кааак жахнем!»
Мамы, видя в погоде приметы, 
верят в чудо: «Все.. выросли дети!»
И экзамен идет, а бегущей строкой,
В голове у ребят лишь: «Ура, выпускной!»

Первыми вышли из класса подружки,
Обе отличницы и хохотушки.
Поцелуи послав одноклассникам вдаль,
Мамам обе звонят: «А у нас золотая медаль!»
Среди сдавших никто не ждал гласа,
Что раздался от заводилы класса.
С очередной выйдя волной,
Он завопил: «Эй, все за мной!»
«Вот же какой вдохновитель» - 
Подумал о нем классный руководитель.
И не смея счастливых ребят упрекнуть,
Проводил до порога: «Ну, в добрый путь!»
Папы, поняв, что скоро бабахнет
По кошелькам их, взвопили: «Кааак жахнем!»
Мамы в родительском комитете,
Счет подвели: «Все, выросли дети!»
Результат у всех оказался такой:
Всё закончилось! Скоро: «Ура, выпускной!»

Главный в школе беда-хулиган
Аттестат, получив, тут же чуть не порвал,
Как дневник, замечания где вырывал.
Ведь ЕГЭ написал, все экзамены сдал,
Автоматом уже поступил в высший вуз.
От успеха такого аж обалдел, подытожив: «Вот это конфуз!»
А подружки, что грызли науки грааль,
С превосходством ответили: «А у нас золотая медаль!»
Спор заводила класса окончил такой,
Сев за стол первым крикнул: «Эй, все за мной!»
Классный руководитель решила всплакнуть.
Каждого чмокнула: «Ну, в добрый путь!»
Папы, радостно пробкой бабахнув, 
Дружно рюмки подняли: «Каак жахнем!»
Мамы, за дисциплину в ответе,
Скромно ответили: «Все… выросли дети»
И радостной, дружной, счастливой толпой,
Вместе крикнули все: «Ура, выпускной!»

----------

natali_markelova (27.10.2017), Svetulya (14.02.2020), TSI (26.05.2017), vz_event (06.12.2017), Варшава (28.05.2017), Галак76 (16.12.2018), галина дудырева (18.05.2017), Диковина (11.09.2018), Елена33в (24.02.2018), ЕЛЕНА_КАРПЕНКО67 (19.05.2017), Катусечка (08.10.2018), Курица (13.05.2017), маринатокарь (02.11.2019), наталья севрюкова (04.09.2018), ОЙ-ки (19.06.2019), Ольгия (13.05.2017)

----------


## Сиренко

На юбилее провожу музыкальную лотерею. Подводка к ней такая на праздниках всегда сбываются мечты, вот и мы сегодня с юбиляром попробуем исполнить ваши тайные мечты хотя они немножечко шуточные. Одеваем шляпу и слушаем нарезки, а потом дарим подарок.
1. 2 кусочека колбаски (колбаска)
2. танцуй Россия (туалетная бумага)
3. А мы с кумою ходим в баньку (мыло)
4. шарик шарик летел воздушный шарик
5. зажигай чтоб горела ярко (спички)
6. Я тебя зацелую (поцелуй гостей )
кому интересно пишите скину нарезки

----------

*IRISKA* (29.11.2017), Irisska (02.05.2021), programist (05.12.2019), Ириночк (30.08.2017), Оксана я (23.08.2017), Ольга Фаустова (19.09.2018)

----------


## Жар-птица

Викторина. Отгадай звезду. (Идея Алексея Рещикова)

----------

Irisska (02.05.2021), nataljabondarenko+++ (09.10.2019), Neffy (06.11.2019), SvetaH (05.10.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (04.12.2019), Veruna (20.01.2018), наталья севрюкова (04.09.2018), Ольгия (19.01.2018), Оля-ля 68 (06.10.2018)

----------


## Жар-птица

Викторина: "Угадай звезду по измененному лицу"(Идея Алексея Рещикова)

----------

Irisska (02.05.2021), mvpir (22.06.2018), nataljabondarenko+++ (09.10.2019), NATASHA Po (17.12.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (04.12.2019), ЕЛЕНА_КАРПЕНКО67 (21.01.2018), наталья севрюкова (04.09.2018), Оля-ля 68 (06.10.2018), Ярик (24.01.2018)

----------


## svseva

Добрый день. Ели не там пишу, пожалуйста перенаправьте. Ищу нарезки к музыкальному конкурсу повтори песню. Ели кто то уже проводил его, пожалуйста, поясните, как вы его подаёте.
С/у Валентина

----------


## ЕленаV

> На юбилее провожу музыкальную лотерею. Подводка к ней такая на праздниках всегда сбываются мечты, вот и мы сегодня с юбиляром попробуем исполнить ваши тайные мечты хотя они немножечко шуточные. Одеваем шляпу и слушаем нарезки, а потом дарим подарок.
> 1. 2 кусочека колбаски (колбаска)
> 2. танцуй Россия (туалетная бумага)
> 3. А мы с кумою ходим в баньку (мыло)
> 4. шарик шарик летел воздушный шарик
> 5. зажигай чтоб горела ярко (спички)
> 6. Я тебя зацелую (поцелуй гостей )
> кому интересно пишите скину нарезки


Я бы убрала "2. танцуй Россия (туалетная бумага)" и заменила ее на "А я сяду в кабриолет" (игрушечная машинка)
Лично мне было бы неприятно получить на празднике в подарок туалетную бумагу, об этом уже столько написано на форуме. Коллеги, не обижайте гостей, они нас уже боятся после таких "шуточек".

----------

Елена Ромашова (28.11.2018)

----------


## elsor

Нет ли у кого конкурсов для корпоратива в детсаду?

----------


## anzelika70

> Нет ли у кого конкурсов для корпоратива в детсаду?


Можно взять детские объяснялки на новогоднюю тему.

----------


## ЕленаV

Начала составлять серию викторин по числу дня рождения. Выручают небольшие викторинки во время застолья. Пока сделала на 2 и 4. Может быть кому пригодится.

*Викторина "ДВА"*
	Второй день недели (Вторник)
	Второй месяц года (Февраль)
	Вторая сторона монеты (Решка)
	Вторая планета от Солнца (Венера)
	Творческое объединение двух певцов, танцоров и т.д. (Дуэт)
	Спел дуэтом с Аллой Пугачевой песню «Две звезды» (Владимир Кузьмин)
	Праздник, символом которого очень часто изображают два кольца (Свадьба)
	Так обычно бьются два любящих сердца (В унисон)
	Второй муж Жаклин Кеннеди (Аристотель Онассис)
	Урок в институте или университете (Пара)
	Неудовлетворительная оценка в российских школах, двойка или… (Пара)
	Двухколёсная конная повозка (Двуколка)
	Если что-то не получается с первого раза, можно попытаться использовать второй (Шанс)
	Парное созвездие, принадлежащий по зодиаку стихии «Воздух» (Близнецы)
	Второй элемент периодической системы Менделеева, используемый в праздничной индустрии для создания невесомых оформительских конструкций (Гелий)
	Вторая попытка Господа Бога по созданию человека (Ева)
	Название международной картографической компании, выпускающей одноимённые электронные справочники с картами городов («2ГИС»)
	Парный вид мужской одежды, обладающий паранормальными свойствами исчезать в стиральной машине (Носки)
	Парный вид женской одежды, волнующий мужское воображение (Чулки)
	В романе Дюма миледи похитила две алмазные подвески у герцога Бэкингема, чтобы скомпромтировать королеву Франции. Вспомните, сколько всего было подвесок в королевском подарке? (Двенадцать.)
	Второй элемент счастья человека, согласно исследованиям психологов  (Здоровье. Первый – Безопасность, третий – Любовь, далее идут Цель, Свобода, Вера, Достаток и Отдых)
Далее выводим на тост за все компоненты счастливой жизни юбиляра (молодых).

----------

Elena_privat (05.08.2019), NATASHA Po (19.06.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (04.12.2019), TSI (08.05.2019), Владек (13.07.2020), ламик (08.12.2020), лидия зотова (02.01.2020), Наталия Торопова (16.12.2021), наталья севрюкова (07.05.2019), Ольгия (06.05.2019)

----------


## ЕленаV

*ВИКТОРИНА «ЧЕТЫРЕ»*
	Север, юг, восток и запад – это четыре основные… (Стороны света)
	Бубны, трефы, пики и черви – четыре… (Масти)
	Земля, воздух, огонь и вода, согласно зодиакальной системе четыре основные (Стихии)
	Значение отметки 4 в дневнике (Хорошо)
	Четвертая планета от Солнца (Марс)
	Четвертый месяц года (Апрель)
	Четвертое время года от начала года (Осень) 
	Четвертое время суток (Ночь)
	Один из четырех лет по порядку обязательно будет (Високосным)
	Группа из четырех певцов или музыкантов (Квартет)
	Знаменитая Ливерпульская четверка (Битлз)
	Знаменитый шведский квартет, состоявший из двух семейных пар (АББА)
	Чистый день накануне Пасхи (Четверг)
	Самый древний четвероногий друг человека (Собака)
	Один из четырех периодов обучения в школе в течение учебного года (Четверть)
	25 рублей раньше называли (Четвертак)
	Равносторонний четырехугольник с острыми и тупыми углами (Ромб)
	Фильм про четырех молодых людей, защитников революции (Неуловимые мстители)
	Четвертый мушкетер, которого не сосчитали в названии романа (Д'Артаньян)
	Четвертая часть какой геометрической фигуры называется квадрантом? (круга)

----------

Elena_privat (05.08.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (04.12.2019), TSI (08.05.2019), Елена33в (25.08.2019), ламик (08.12.2020), лидия зотова (02.01.2020), наталья севрюкова (07.05.2019), Ольгия (06.05.2019)

----------


## ЕленаV

*ВИКТОРИНА «ПЯТЬ»*
	Пятый день недели (Пятница)
	Пятый месяц года (Май)
	Пятая планета солнечной системы (Юпитер)
	Монета в пять копеек (Пятак)
	Маленький поросёнок, самый близкий друг Винни-Пуха (Пятачок)
	Другое название оценки «5» в дневнике (Отлично)
	Место для временного проживания с пятизвездочным статусом (Отель)
	Пятизвездочный напиток (Коньяк)
	Группа из пяти певцов или музыкантов (Квинтет)
	Название фильма, о спасении планеты Земля, главную роль в котором сыграл Брюс Уилесс («Пятый элемент»)
	Что являлось пятым элементом в этом фильме? (Любовь)
	Пять недель провели в воздухе персонажи книги Жюля Верна. На чем они путешествовали? (На воздушном шаре. Название книги «Пять недель на воздушном шаре»)
	Российская торговая сеть продуктовых супермаркетов («Пятерочка»)
	Пентакль – это изображение круга, со вписанной в него геометрической фигурой правильной формы. Назовите эту фигуру (Пятиконечная звезда)
	Цветок из пятилепестковой группы, нежно-голубого цвета (Незабудка)
	О каком виде спорта идет речь в песне со словами «И все в порядке, если только на площадке великолепная пятерка и вратарь» (Хоккей. Песня «Трус не играет в хоккей»)
	Что означают 5 разноцветных колец в Олимпийском движении? (Пять материков)
	Вспомните название министерства обороны США (Пентагон. Вид сверху на здание имеет форму пятиугольника)
	Город в Ставропольском крае, старейший курорт региона Кавказских Минеральных Вод (Пятигорск)
	Период, на который осуществлялось централизованное планирование экономики в Советском Союзе (Пятиле́тка)
	Через сколько лет именинница снова позовет вас на очередной юбилей? (5)

----------

Anisoara (17.06.2019), Elena_privat (05.08.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (04.12.2019), TSI (08.05.2019), Елена33в (25.08.2019), ирина -солнышко (22.09.2022), ламик (08.12.2020), лидия зотова (02.01.2020), наталья севрюкова (07.05.2019), Ольгия (06.05.2019), Славина (06.05.2019), Тасильда (09.12.2021)

----------


## ЕленаV

*ВИКТОРИНА «СЕМЬ»*
1.	Единица измерения времени, равная семи дням? (Неделя)
2.	Седьмой день недели (Воскресенье)
3.	Какой праздник отмечается 7 января? (Рождество Христово)
4.	Одно из семи чудес света, находящееся в Египте (Пирамида Хеопса)
5.	Семицветное явление природы (Радуга)
6.	Название сказки В.Катаева о волшебном цветке («Цветик-семицветик»)
7.	Седьмая музыкальная нота (Си)
8.	Также как Рим и Киев построена на семи холмах (Москва)
9.	В какой стране есть обычай дарить на счастье семь слоников (в Индии)
10.	 Переложение сказки «Белоснежка и семь гномов» Пушкиным называется («Сказка о мертвой царевне и семи богатырях»)
11.	 Седьмым подвигом Геракла было укрощение животного. Кто это был? (Критский бык)
12.	 Кого имеют в виду, говоря: «Седьмая вода на киселе»? (Дальнего родственника)
13.	 О ком говорят: Семи пядей во лбу? (Об умном человеке)
14.	 Что хранят за семью печатями? (Тайну)
15.	 Про кого говорят, что у него один день недели приходится на все семь дней (Про человека часто меняющего своё решение) 
16.	 Комбинация из трёх семёрок в казино называется (Джек-пот)
17.	 По мнению Марины Влади, этот напиток является омерзительным пойлом, несмотря на три семерки в названии (Портвейн)
18.	 Считается, что у этого животного есть семь жизней. У кого? (У кошки)
19.	 В Христианстве существуют семь смертных грехов, а сколько существует добродетелей? (Тоже 7 – умеренность, храбрость, мудрость, справедливость, вера, надежда и любовь)
20.	 Какое чувство возносит нас на седьмое небо? (Счастье)

----------

Anisoara (17.06.2019), Elena_privat (05.08.2019), TSI (08.05.2019), Елена33в (25.08.2019), ирина -солнышко (22.09.2022), ламик (08.12.2020), лидия зотова (02.01.2020), наталья севрюкова (07.05.2019), Ольгия (07.05.2019)

----------


## ЕленаV

*ВИКТОРИНА «ТРИ»*
 Третий день недели (Среда)
 Третий месяц года (Март)
 Третья планета от Солнца (Земля)
 Воскрес на третий день (Иисус Христос)
 Картина Васнецова («Три богатыря»)
 В школьном дневнике оценка три обозначает (Удовлетворительно)
 Сказка о правильном выборе строительного материала («Три поросенка»)
 Старинная русская запряжка лошадей для быстрой езды на длинные расстояния (Тройка)
 Оружие морского бога Посейдона в греческой мифологии (Трезубец)
 Знак препинания в виде трёх поставленных рядом точек (Многоточие)
 Бело-сине-красный триколор (Флаг России)
 Музыкальный инструмент, имеющий всего три струны (Балалайка)
 Сказочные хозяева дома, в который зашла заблудившаяся девочка (Три медведя)
 Советский фильм о приключениях друзей, один из которых путешествовал со своим четвероногим питомцем («Трое в лодке, не считая собаки»)
 Песня про зимние месяцы, образно сравниваемые с крупными животными («Три белых коня»)
 Трехцветный регулировщик уличного движения (Светофор)
 Чего ждут три года? (Обещанного)
 Название фильма, снятого по роману Дюма («Три мушкетера»)
 Мультфильм, снятый по одноименной книге Эдуарда Успенского («Трое из Простоквашино»)
 В Христианстве Бог-отец, Бог-сын и Бог-святой дух, а вместе они… (Святая Троица)
 Три дочери Софии (Вера, Надежда, Любовь)

----------

Elena_privat (05.08.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (04.12.2019), TSI (08.05.2019), Елена33в (25.08.2019), Ирочка-новичок (28.06.2020), ламик (08.12.2020), лидия зотова (02.01.2020), наталья севрюкова (24.11.2019), Ольгия (08.05.2019)

----------


## ЕленаV

*ВИКТОРИНА «ШЕСТЬ»*
 Шестой день недели (Суббота)
 Шестой месяц года (Июнь)
 Шестая планета Солнечной системы, имеющая множество спутников (Сатурн)
 Шестиугольные ячейки для хранения меда (Соты)
 Меньшее колесо зубчатых передач (Шестерня)
 Младшая игральная карта в колоде из 36 карт (Шестерка)
 В банде на побегушках (Шестерка)
 Флаг какого государства украшает шестиконечная звезда? (Израиль)
 Ледяной кристалл в форме шестилучевой звёздочки или шестиугольной пластинки (Снежинка)
 Всевышний создал ее за 6 дней (Вселенную)
 Игра, в которой используются 6 различных видов фигур (Шахматы)
 Музыкальный коллектив из шести человек (Секстет)
 Назовите автора строк «Духовной жаждою томим, В пустыне мрачной я влачился, И шестикрылый Серафим На перепутье мне явился…» (А.С. Пушкин)
 Что получится если в слово ШЕСТЬ вставить букву Р (Шерсть)
 Самый южный из 6 континентов (Антарктида)
 Российское комедийное скетч-шоу на канале СТС («6 кадров»)
 Геометрическая фигура с шестью одинаковыми гранями (Куб)
 Самый навязчиво желаемый из шести основных вкусов человека (Сладкий)
 Совокупность шестисоточных землевладений (Садоводческое товарищество)
 Цветок с шестью лепестками, символизирующий непорочность (Белая лилия)
 Способность человека или животного предугадывать происходящие события называют (Шестым чувством)

----------

Elena_privat (05.08.2019), TSI (08.05.2019), Елена33в (25.08.2019), ламик (08.12.2020), лидия зотова (02.01.2020), наталья севрюкова (24.11.2019), Ольгия (08.05.2019)

----------


## ЕленаV

*ВИКТОРИНА «ОДИН»*
 Первый день недели (Понедельник)
 Первый месяц года (Январь)
 Первый человек-космонавт (Гагарин)
 Школьная оценка «единица» по-другому называется (Кол)
 Первый расцветающий цветок после зимы (Подснежник) 
 Первая планета от Солнца (Меркурий)
 Чувство, которое может пройти, но не забывается никогда (Первая любовь)
 Первая еда Буратино (Лук)
 Кого называют первой леди? (Супругу главы государства)
 Певица, которая исполняет первые партии в опере или оперетте (Примадонна от итал. prima donna – первая дама) 
 «Первый показ» или «Первое представление» в кино или театре (Премьера фр. Première – первая)
 Первый муж Кристины Орбакайте (Владимир Пресняков младший)
 По традиции на первый зуб ребенку дарят (Серебряную ложку)
 Первый президент России (Ельцин)
 Первый день весны (1 марта)
 Первый человек по Библии (Адам)
 Первое живое существо на земле по теории эволюции (Клетка)
 Первый хит Пугачевой (Арлекино)
 Самый кассовый рождественский фильм-комедия за всю историю кинематографа США («Один дома»)
 Мифическое существо, символизирует целомудрие, в широком смысле духовную чистоту и искания. Чаще всего его представляют в виде коня с одним рогом, выходящим изо лба (Единорог)
 Автор и исполнитель песни «Единственная моя» (О.Газманов)

----------

Elena_privat (05.08.2019), Elenochka G. (06.08.2019), Neffy (06.11.2019), TSI (08.05.2019), Елена33в (25.08.2019), ламик (08.12.2020), лариса львовна (06.10.2019), лидия зотова (02.01.2020), Лунный цветочек_85 (07.11.2019), наталья севрюкова (24.11.2019), Ольгия (08.05.2019)

----------


## su=vn

девочки если есть нарезка к игре шляпа угадай мысли для взрослых можно пожалуйста скинуть :Tender:

----------


## Еленк@

Неделю назад в шоу Ивана Урганта было задание:  про-Ха-Ха-кать песню, а другие должны угадать.

----------

Варшава (19.10.2019), Елена33в (29.11.2019)

----------


## Линдстедт

https://vk.com/away.php?to=https%3A%...l%3D10&cc_key=
нашла в ин-те, может, совместно придумаем конкурс с экраном?

----------


## Ольгия

> нашла в ин-те, может, совместно придумаем конкурс с экраном?


Получилась такая песенно-телевизионная угадайка.
Почему мне захотелось именно так назвать конкурс? Потому что в нём сочетаются действительно невероятные между собой составляющие: кадры из разных фильмов, артисты и певцы, да и сами песни, по сути, к этим фильмам никак не относящиеся.
Как проводим: 1. показываете слайд, игроки называют фильмы и/или персонажей; 2. игроки дают свои варианты названия песен; 3. говорите свою ассоциацию и проигрываете минусовку вашей задуманной песни; 4. плюсовка на случай, если они никогда не слышали такой песни.
Нужно не просто показывать фото, а постараться дать словесную подсказку своим ассоциациям. Например, фото № 7:
На переднем плане мы видим кадр из какого фильма? … - «Бешеные псы».
Фильм, по сути, про бандитов и грабителей, хотя и неплохой. А на заднем плане все узнали … – «Кавказская пленница». И его герои – Трус, Балбес и Бывалый. Эта троица стала настолько популярна, что их образы стали использоваться не только в других фильмах, но и в мультиках. Помните название мультфильма? … – «Бременские музыканты». И там они тоже разбойники и грабители. А какую песню они исполняют во главе с Атаманшей?
Вот примерно так. И так по каждому слайду.
Вам в слайдах предварительно нужно будет удалить названия фильмов, чтобы их не было видно на экране, оставить только номер.
Некоторые имеют по 2 варианта озвучки.
Предлагайте свои варианты песен, поправляйте, дополняйте, буду только рада.
Может быть кто-то может найти минусовку с прописанной мелодией песни «Возьми меня в свой плен»?
А теперь самое главное: нужна ваша помощь в написании подсказок-ассоциаций. Если стесняетесь сразу выставлять на форум, пишите мне в личку, будем думать вместе.

1.1 «Морозко» и Пеннивайз из «Оно».jpg 1.2 минус.mp3 1.3 Ах, какая женщина.mp3 2.1 «Кавказская пленница» и «Криминальное чтиво».jpg 2.2 минус.mp3 2.3 А я сяду в кабриолет.mp3 3.1 «Друзья» и «Москва слезам не верит».jpg 3.2 минус.mp3 3.3 Выпьем за любовь.mp3

----------

Svetlana78 (14.05.2021), Варшава (24.02.2020), Еленк@ (16.11.2021), Катусечка (24.11.2020), Линдстедт (01.03.2020), маринатокарь (23.06.2020)

----------


## Ольгия

.....
4.1 «Любовь и голуби» и «Годзилла».jpg 4.2 минус.mp3 4.3 Если б было море пива.mp3 5.1 «Девчата» и Тимати.jpg 5.2 минус.mp3 5.3 А ты такой красивый с бородой.mp3 6.1 Джонни Депп и «Москва слезам не верит».jpg 6.2 минус.mp3 6.3 Постой,паровоз.mp3

----------

Svetlana78 (14.05.2021), Варшава (24.02.2020), Катусечка (24.11.2020)

----------


## Ольгия

.....
7.1 «Бешеные псы» и «Кавказская пленница».jpg 7.2 минус.mp3 7.3 Мы раз-бо-бо- разбойники.mp3 8.1 «Морозко» и «Выживший».jpg 8.2 минус.mp3 8.3 Маленькой ёлочке холодно зимой.mp3 9.1 Филипп Киркоров и «Иван Васильевич меняет професс.jpg 9.2 минус.mp3 9.3 Жил да был один король.mp3

----------

Svetlana78 (14.05.2021), Варшава (24.02.2020), Катусечка (24.11.2020), маринатокарь (23.06.2020), оксана 1974 (27.04.2020)

----------


## Ольгия

.....
10.1 Дарт Аньян «Звёздные войны».jpg 10.2 минус.mp3 10.3 Мерси боку.mp3 11.1 «Малефисента» и ....jpg 11.2 минус.mp3 11.3 Жил-был у бабушки серенький козлик.mp3 
12.1 «Операция «Ы» и др. прикл. Шурика» и «50 оттенков се.jpg 12.2 минус.mp3 12.3 Натуральный блондин.mp3

----------

kseniagluhova (15.12.2021), Svetlana78 (14.05.2021), Варшава (24.02.2020), Катусечка (24.11.2020), Линдстедт (01.03.2020), маринатокарь (23.06.2020), оксана 1974 (27.04.2020)

----------


## Ольгия

.....
13.1 «Пятый элемент» и Андрей Григорьев-Апполонов.jpg 13.2 минус.mp3 13.3 Рыжий, рыжий, конопатый.mp3
14.1 Ахилл из «Трои»  в маршрутке.jpg 14.2 минус.mp3 14.3 Мы встретились в маршрутке.mp3
15.1 «Леон» и «Гостья из будущего».jpg 15.2 минус.mp3 15.3 Раз пошли на дело.mp3

----------

anzelika70 (25.02.2020), polina61 (25.02.2020), Rumba11 (27.06.2020), Svetlana78 (14.05.2021), Варшава (24.02.2020), Катусечка (24.11.2020), Линдстедт (01.03.2020), маринатокарь (23.06.2020), оксана 1974 (27.04.2020)

----------


## Ольгия

.....
16.1 «Брат» и «Служебный роман».jpg 16.2 минус.mp3 16.3 Посидим, поокаем.mp3
17.1 «Бриллиантовая рука» и «Гарри Поттер».jpg 17.2 минус.mp3 17.3 А в ресторане.mp3

----------

anzelika70 (25.02.2020), polina61 (25.02.2020), Svetlana78 (14.05.2021), Варшава (24.02.2020), Катусечка (24.11.2020), маринатокарь (23.06.2020)

----------


## Ольгия

.....
18.1 «Дж.удачи», Меркьюри и др.jpg 18.2 минус Все бегут.mp3 18.3 Все бегут, бегут.mp3
18.4 минус Нас не дог.mp3 18.5  Нас не догонят - Пугачёва и Ротару.mp3 

19.1 «Москва слезам не верит» и «Джуманджи».jpg 19.2 минус.mp3 19.3 Счастье вдруг в тишине.mp3

----------

anzelika70 (25.02.2020), polina61 (25.02.2020), Svetlana78 (14.05.2021), Варшава (24.02.2020), Катусечка (24.11.2020), маринатокарь (23.06.2020), оксана 1974 (27.04.2020)

----------


## Ольгия

.....
20.1 «Джокер» и «Афоня».jpg 20.2 минус Милый мой твоя улыбка.mp3 20.3 Милый мой твоя улыбка.mp3 
20.4 минус От улыбки.mp3 20.5 От улыбки.mp3

21.1 Артур Пирожков и «Пятый элемент».jpg 21.2 минус Зацепила меня.mp3 21.3 Зацепила меня.mp3

----------

anzelika70 (25.02.2020), polina61 (25.02.2020), Svetlana78 (14.05.2021), Варшава (24.02.2020), Катусечка (24.11.2020)

----------


## Ольгия

.....
22.1 «Афоня» и «Однажды в Голливуде».jpg 22.2 минус.mp3 22.3 Эй вы там наверху.mp3
23.1 «Кин-дза-дза» и «Чужой».jpg 23.2 минус.mp3 23.3 Я просто танцую голой.mp3
24.1 «Добро пожаловать в Зомбиленд» и Филипп Киркоров.jpg 24.2 минус.mp3 24.3 Спектакль окончен.mp3

----------

anzelika70 (25.02.2020), polina61 (25.02.2020), Svetlana78 (14.05.2021), Варшава (24.02.2020), Катусечка (24.11.2020), Линдстедт (01.03.2020), маринатокарь (23.06.2020), оксана 1974 (27.04.2020)

----------


## Ольгия

.....
25.1 Кай Метов и «Гарри Поттер».jpg 25.2 минус.mp3 25.3 Волшебник - недоучка.mp3
26.1 «Старики-разбойники» и «11 друзей Оушена».jpg 26.2 минус.mp3 26.3 Я тебя украду (Руки вверх).mp3
27.1 «Мандалорец» и «Дж. удачи».jpg 27.2 минус.mp3 27.3 Эй, толстый.mp3

----------

anzelika70 (25.02.2020), polina61 (25.02.2020), Svetlana78 (14.05.2021), Варшава (24.02.2020), Катусечка (24.11.2020), маринатокарь (23.06.2020), оксана 1974 (27.04.2020)

----------


## Ольгия

.....
28.1 «Бешеные псы» и «Карнавальная ночь».jpg 28.2 минус.mp3 28.3 Часики - Валерия.mp3
29.1 «Брил. рука» и «Титаник».jpg 29.2 минус На Титанике.mp3 29.3 На Титанике.mp3 
29.4 минус Эй красотка.mp3 29.5 Эй, красотка.mp3

----------

anzelika70 (25.02.2020), polina61 (25.02.2020), Svetlana78 (14.05.2021), Варшава (24.02.2020), Катусечка (24.11.2020), маринатокарь (23.06.2020), оксана 1974 (27.04.2020)

----------


## Ольгия

.....
30.1 «Убить Билла» и Яндекс Еда.jpg 30.2 минус.mp3 30.3 Ой полным полна коробочка.mp3
31.1 «Джанго освобождённый» и Михалков.jpg 31.2 минус.mp3 31.3 Парень чернокожий.mp3
32.1 «Терминатор» и «Спокойной ночи малыши».jpg 32.2 минус.mp3 32.3 Всё в твоих руках и даже я.mp3

----------

anzelika70 (25.02.2020), polina61 (25.02.2020), Svetlana78 (14.05.2021), Варшава (24.02.2020), Катусечка (24.11.2020), Линдстедт (01.03.2020), маринатокарь (23.06.2020)

----------


## Ольгия

.....
33.1 Грета Тунберг и «Джентльмены удачи».jpg 33.2 минус Возьми меня в свой плен.mp3 33.3  Возьми меня в свой плен.mp3 
33.4 минус Крутится вертится шар голубой.mp3 33.5 Крутится вертится шар голубой.mp3

34.1 Оксимирон и «Джентльмены удачи».jpg 34.2 минус.mp3 34.3 Виноват я, виноват.mp3

----------

anzelika70 (25.02.2020), polina61 (25.02.2020), Svetlana78 (14.05.2021), Варшава (24.02.2020), Катусечка (24.11.2020), маринатокарь (23.06.2020)

----------


## Ольгия

.....

ФОТО 35.1 Кейт Мосс, Джонни Депп, Игги Поп и советский пивно 
35.2 минус.mp3 35.3 Пей пиво.mp3

36.1 «Властелин колец» и «Морозко».jpg 36.2 минус.mp3 36.3 Пора пойти по бабам.mp3

----------

anzelika70 (25.02.2020), polina61 (25.02.2020), Svetlana78 (14.05.2021), Еленк@ (16.11.2021), Катусечка (24.11.2020), маринатокарь (23.06.2020)

----------


## Варшава

Ольга, на мой взгляд, вы проделали титаническую работу. Спасибо!!! Я культработник и вашу песенно-телевизионную угадайку с большим удовольствием буду использовать в своей работе.

----------

Линдстедт (01.03.2020)

----------


## Ольгия

1.«Морозко» и Пеннивайз из «Оно» = Ах, какая женщина
2.«Кавказская пленница» и «Криминальное чтиво» = А я сяду в кабриолет
3.«Друзья» и «Москва слезам не верит» = Выпьем за любовь
4.«Любовь и голуби» и «Годзилла» = Если б было море пива
5.«Девчата» и Тимати = А ты такой красивый с бородой
6.Джонни Депп и «Москва слезам не верит» = Постой, паровоз
7.«Бешеные псы» и «Кавказская пленница» = Мы раз-бо-бо-разбойники
8.«Морозко» и «Выживший» = Маленькой ёлочке холодно зимой
9.Филипп Киркоров и «Иван Васильевич меняет профессию» = Жил да был один король
10.Дарт Аньян «Звёздные войны» = Мерси боку
11.«Малефисента» и … = Жил-был у бабушки серенький козлик
12.«Операция «Ы» и другие приключения Шурика» и «50 оттенков серого» = Натуральный блондин
13.«Пятый элемент» и Андрей Григорьев-Апполонов = Рыжий, рыжий, конопатый
14.Ахилл из «Трои» в маршрутке = Мы встретились в маршрутке
15.«Леон» и «Гостья из будущего» = Раз пошли на дело
16. «Брат» и «Служебный роман» = Посидим, поокаем
17.«Бриллиантовая рука» и «Гарри Поттер» = А в ресторане
18.«Джентльмены удачи», Меркьюри и др. (рок-певцы, которые выступали в белых майках) = А)Все бегут, бегут  Б)Нас не догонят
19.«Москва слезам не верит» и «Джуманджи» = Счастье вдруг в тишине
20.«Джокер» и «Афоня» = А)Милый мой твоя улыбка  Б)От улыбки
21.Артур Пирожков и «Пятый элемент» = Зацепила меня
22.«Афоня» и «Однажды в Голливуде» = Эй вы там, наверху
23.«Кин-дза-дза» и «Чужой» = Я просто танцую голой
24.«Добро пожаловать в Зомбиленд» и Филипп Киркоров = Спектакль окончен
25.Кай Метов и «Гарри Поттер» = Волшебник-недоучка
26.«Старики-разбойники» и «11 друзей Оушена» = Я тебя украду
27.«Мандалорец» и «Джентльмены удачи» = Эй, толстый
28.«Бешеные псы» и «Карнавальная ночь» = Часики
29.«Бриллиантовая рука» и «Титаник» = А) На Титанике  Б)Эй, красотка
30.«Убить Билла» и Яндекс Еда (Ума Турман) = Ой полным-полна моя коробочка
31.«Джанго освобождённый» и Михалков = Парень чернокожий
32.«Терминатор» и «Спокойной ночи, малыши» = Всё в твоих руках
33.Грета Тунберг и «Джентльмены удачи» = А)Возьми меня в свой плен  Б)Крутится-вертится шар голубой
34.Оксимирон и «Джентльмены удачи» = Виноват я, виноват
35.Кейт Мосс, Джонни Депп, Игги Поп  и советский пивной ларёк = Пей пиво
36.«Властелин колец» и «Морозко» = Пора пойти по бабам

ВСЁ!

----------

anzelika70 (25.02.2020), sveita (23.09.2020), Svetlana78 (14.05.2021), Еленк@ (16.11.2021), Линдстедт (01.03.2020), маринатокарь (23.06.2020), Матильда 1967 (02.07.2020), оксана 1974 (27.04.2020)

----------


## Линдстедт

Оля, СУПЕР!!!! СПАСИБО!!!!

----------


## Ольгия

Ещё нашла несколько картинок, сделаю как-нибудь на досуге

----------

Линдстедт (03.03.2020)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Бувально перед самоизоляцией придумала игру. Не сообразила есть ли спец. тема,поэтому прошу модераторов если,что переместить
Это игра с гостями,где побеждает участни угадавший правильный ответ( варианты есть)У меня был праздни в кругу коллег,из родственниов была жена и брат юбиляра. Игру проводила для русских,а Казахские гости в качестве судейства


1.Жекпе жек – выяснение отношений,боевое приветствие, один на один*,
2.Мушель – муха мужского рода, напиток эльфов, юб мусульман*
3.Дурыс – ошибка, правильно*, глупый
4.Сурет – портрет, фото*, аватар
5.Мейрам- мойщик окон, напиток, праздник*,
6.Алакай- алкаш, лай собак, уррра*
7.ОтЕ Жаксы – отвяжись противный, максимально оторваться , очень хорошо*
8.Мылтык – мыльница, ружьё* веревка,
9.БауЫрым –возвращённый полуостров, брат*, чемодан
10.Монша- еврейский дедушка, щётка, баня*
11.Сагат- салат, рэп исполнитель, часы*,
12.Балмуздак – дисотека голубых, закуска из баклажан, мороженое*
13.Достар – снабженец,достающий всех, друзья*
14. Ду кол шапалак- маникюр, аплодисменты*, сделать укол

Есть ещё свадебные слова,легко придумать слова для вариантов
Удалар - сваты
Келин -невеста
Куда-сват
Калынмал –приданное

----------

наталья севрюкова (24.11.2020), о-ля-ля (16.04.2020), Ольгия (21.04.2020)

----------


## Rumba11

Ольгия, ваш труд - бесценен! Спасибо, забрала для конкурсов

----------


## Светлана Чапран

Вы просто супермолодец - столько труда и времени!!!

----------

Уралочка (12.11.2020)

----------


## Виктория З

Конечно можно! Сама первое время пробовала- не получалось. А потом ,когда поверила в себя-получилось!
И вам удачи

как же я вам благодарна! Ну очень кстати..чтобы я делала без этого форума.
Спасибо!

----------

